# Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West



## Burgermeister

This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.

Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics 



> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.



Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.



> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.



There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.

So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.


----------



## Moonglow

I already take my freedom and my mobility rights without asking permission.


----------



## gipper

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...

Yet Americans think they live in the freest nation on earth. What a bad joke.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coming up.......

Government "Permission" to get a Driver license...collect your earned Pensions and Social Security and to drive the roads and highways......
All based on your compliance with their demands good, bad or ugly.

This is what happens when evil men are met with ZERO resistance.

It is painfully apparent that Americans take their liberties for granted and enjoy them only as long as they are free.


----------



## theHawk

Burgermeister said:


> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country.


More like a race theory major.  I’m sure they will calculate race into it somehow, since of course they claim “minorities” are more affected by the WuFlu.  Plus blacks are refusing to get the shot at a much higher rate than whites:









						The Reason Black Americans Are Getting Vaccinated At A Much Slower Rate Is Not Because They’re Reluctant
					

The early data we have on vaccination rates is incomplete, but one fact is particularly alarming: Black Americans are getting vaccinated at a much slower rate t…




					fivethirtyeight.com
				




So the will no doubt factor that in.  Blacks will be exempt from needing the shot, but everyone else will be required.  Kind of like voter ID.


----------



## wamose

Democrats will do anything to grab even a little more power over peoples lives. This is why we can't afford to let them be in control.


----------



## DrLove

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...


No, COVID has a 98% survival rate. Cut it with the 99 or 99.8 lie. Moderna and Pfizer have a 99.5% efficacy. The variants could bring this down of course if we don't get shots in arms of around 65%+ of the world pronto. 

Simple solution on the COVID vaccine passport. It already exists. Everyone gets a CDC card that has all the details of their vaccinations. As soon as I get my second Moderna shot, I plan on attaching mine to my passport.


----------



## surada

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...


*For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long.. 

You sound like a real dumb cluck.*


----------



## Oddball

surada said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
Click to expand...

The WufFlu is nowhere on  a par with those diseases, fearmonger.


----------



## KissMy

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...

You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!


----------



## surada

Oddball said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WufFlu is nowhere on  a par with those diseases, fearmonger.
Click to expand...


Its killed several million people worldwide, you fool.


----------



## surada

KissMy said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
Click to expand...


If you traveled before 1980, you had an immunization card requirement .. not for Europe, but for Africa and the Near East.


----------



## Oddball

surada said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WufFlu is nowhere on  a par with those diseases, fearmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its killed several million people worldwide, you fool.
Click to expand...

Out of nearly 8 billion?!?....ROFLMFAO!!

Grow the fuck up, scarmongering dweeb.


----------



## KissMy

surada said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you traveled before 1980, you had an immunization card requirement .. not for Europe, but for Africa and the Near East.
Click to expand...

I'm talking traveling inside the USA. The Republican Real ID laws force us to have papers to ride in a Plane, Train, Bus, drive an Automobile or Vote! Plus you must have insurance to drive.

We also went to Mexico & Canada without Pass Ports. Now we are prisoners' in our own country. Free people can't vote!


----------



## DrLove

surada said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WufFlu is nowhere on  a par with those diseases, fearmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its killed several million people worldwide, you fool.
Click to expand...


And 552,000 in the US. 4% of the world's population and 20% of the world's death. Thanks Trumpy Bear!


----------



## Oddball

DrLove said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WufFlu is nowhere on  a par with those diseases, fearmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its killed several million people worldwide, you fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 552,000 in the US. 4% of the world's population and 20% of the world's death. Thanks Trumpy Bear!
Click to expand...

The Murican numbers are grossly inflated and you know it....You're lying out your ass.


----------



## DGS49

I recently got my Pfizer #2, and the "fine print" on the little card I received basically says that even though I am somewhat immune from serious sickness and death, I can still be infected with the Cajuna Virus and can still pass it on to others.

Accordingly, I will seek out and carry a Vaccine Passport if and when it is made available to me, but for matters of public policy, it don't mean shit.


----------



## Meathead

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...

It's racist. If blacks can't get IDs to vote, how the hell are they going to manage vaccine passports?! I figure this is a plan hatched in South Beach Miami after the spring break they had.


----------



## JWBooth

Moneymaker on the black market.


----------



## surada

KissMy said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you traveled before 1980, you had an immunization card requirement .. not for Europe, but for Africa and the Near East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking traveling inside the USA. The Republican Real ID laws force us to have papers to ride in a Plane, Train, Bus, drive an Automobile or Vote! Plus you must have insurance to drive.
> 
> We also went to Mexico & Canada without Pass Ports. Now we are prisoners' in our own country. Free people can't vote!
Click to expand...


Canada and Mexico have the right to protect themselves from travelers carrying disease. Get your vaccinations or stay home.


----------



## JWBooth

KissMy said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
Click to expand...

Don’t vote. That’ll show them.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Moonglow said:


> I already take my freedom and my mobility rights without asking permission.


Really?  Then I guess you travel outside the country with no passport.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

FINALLY.

We now know EXACTLY what all the fake Covid 19 hysteria was about......
Complete revocation of basic rights to movement, travel and life in general.
All will now be controlled by a few in DC and behind Diamond studded Gates

Full blown oppression arrives on Americas doorstep.....and no one wants to stop it


----------



## surada

BasicHumanUnit said:


> FINALLY.
> 
> We now know EXACTLY what all the fake Covid 19 hysteria was about......
> Complete revocation of basic rights to movement, travel and life in general.
> All will now be controlled by a few in DC and behind Diamond studded Gates
> 
> Full blown oppression arrives on Americas doorstep.....and no one wants to stop it



The nut jobs said the same thing about 9-11.


----------



## Moonglow

Turtlesoup said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already take my freedom and my mobility rights without asking permission.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Then I guess you travel outside the country with no passport.
Click to expand...

Why would I want to travel outside the US?


----------



## Moonglow

BasicHumanUnit said:


> FINALLY.
> 
> We now know EXACTLY what all the fake Covid 19 hysteria was about......
> Complete revocation of basic rights to movement, travel and life in general.
> All will now be controlled by a few in DC and behind Diamond studded Gates
> 
> Full blown oppression arrives on Americas doorstep.....and no one wants to stop it


You should have been here when they allowed slavery.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

surada said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY.
> 
> We now know EXACTLY what all the fake Covid 19 hysteria was about......
> Complete revocation of basic rights to movement, travel and life in general.
> All will now be controlled by a few in DC and behind Diamond studded Gates
> 
> Full blown oppression arrives on Americas doorstep.....and no one wants to stop it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nut jobs said the same thing about 9-11.
Click to expand...


And your IQ is seriously in the negative range.

Seriously, how could you be so incredibly stupid?  Drug abuse?  Birth defect?  Car accident?

No doubt you have had a hard life and a long string of failures.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Moonglow said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY.
> 
> We now know EXACTLY what all the fake Covid 19 hysteria was about......
> Complete revocation of basic rights to movement, travel and life in general.
> All will now be controlled by a few in DC and behind Diamond studded Gates
> 
> Full blown oppression arrives on Americas doorstep.....and no one wants to stop it
> 
> 
> 
> You should have been here when they allowed slavery.
Click to expand...


What would a white boy like you know about slavery?


----------



## Lastamender

Moonglow said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY.
> 
> We now know EXACTLY what all the fake Covid 19 hysteria was about......
> Complete revocation of basic rights to movement, travel and life in general.
> All will now be controlled by a few in DC and behind Diamond studded Gates
> 
> Full blown oppression arrives on Americas doorstep.....and no one wants to stop it
> 
> 
> 
> You should have been here when they allowed slavery.
Click to expand...

You cannot change the past. You cannot learn from it either. So what good are you?


----------



## Moonglow

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY.
> 
> We now know EXACTLY what all the fake Covid 19 hysteria was about......
> Complete revocation of basic rights to movement, travel and life in general.
> All will now be controlled by a few in DC and behind Diamond studded Gates
> 
> Full blown oppression arrives on Americas doorstep.....and no one wants to stop it
> 
> 
> 
> You should have been here when they allowed slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would a white boy like you know about slavery?
Click to expand...

Only one side get to party.


----------



## Moonglow

Lastamender said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY.
> 
> We now know EXACTLY what all the fake Covid 19 hysteria was about......
> Complete revocation of basic rights to movement, travel and life in general.
> All will now be controlled by a few in DC and behind Diamond studded Gates
> 
> Full blown oppression arrives on Americas doorstep.....and no one wants to stop it
> 
> 
> 
> You should have been here when they allowed slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot change the past. You cannot learn from it either. So what good are you?
Click to expand...

Then why do you people howl about it almost daily?


----------



## Lastamender

Moonglow said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY.
> 
> We now know EXACTLY what all the fake Covid 19 hysteria was about......
> Complete revocation of basic rights to movement, travel and life in general.
> All will now be controlled by a few in DC and behind Diamond studded Gates
> 
> Full blown oppression arrives on Americas doorstep.....and no one wants to stop it
> 
> 
> 
> You should have been here when they allowed slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot change the past. You cannot learn from it either. So what good are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you people howl about it almost daily?
Click to expand...

I do not talk about slavery almost daily. Now, what good are you?


----------



## Moonglow

Lastamender said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY.
> 
> We now know EXACTLY what all the fake Covid 19 hysteria was about......
> Complete revocation of basic rights to movement, travel and life in general.
> All will now be controlled by a few in DC and behind Diamond studded Gates
> 
> Full blown oppression arrives on Americas doorstep.....and no one wants to stop it
> 
> 
> 
> You should have been here when they allowed slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot change the past. You cannot learn from it either. So what good are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you people howl about it almost daily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not talk about slavery almost daily. Now, what good are you?
Click to expand...

Do you think you are oppressed as the slaves were?


----------



## Lastamender

Moonglow said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY.
> 
> We now know EXACTLY what all the fake Covid 19 hysteria was about......
> Complete revocation of basic rights to movement, travel and life in general.
> All will now be controlled by a few in DC and behind Diamond studded Gates
> 
> Full blown oppression arrives on Americas doorstep.....and no one wants to stop it
> 
> 
> 
> You should have been here when they allowed slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot change the past. You cannot learn from it either. So what good are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you people howl about it almost daily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not talk about slavery almost daily. Now, what good are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think you are oppressed as the slaves were?
Click to expand...

Answer the question I asked you first.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

DrLove said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, COVID has a 98% survival rate. Cut it with the 99 or 99.8 lie. Moderna and Pfizer have a 99.5% efficacy. The variants could bring this down of course if we don't get shots in arms of around 65%+ of the world pronto.
> 
> Simple solution on the COVID vaccine passport. It already exists. Everyone gets a CDC card that has all the details of their vaccinations. As soon as I get my second Moderna shot, I plan on attaching mine to my passport.
Click to expand...


No, survival rate is higher than 99 percent.  It may be dangerous at some point to be around vaccinated people as they start shedding more lethal variants.  Already seeing rises in infections in states with high vaccination rates.


----------



## DrLove

LordBrownTrout said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, COVID has a 98% survival rate. Cut it with the 99 or 99.8 lie. Moderna and Pfizer have a 99.5% efficacy. The variants could bring this down of course if we don't get shots in arms of around 65%+ of the world pronto.
> 
> Simple solution on the COVID vaccine passport. It already exists. Everyone gets a CDC card that has all the details of their vaccinations. As soon as I get my second Moderna shot, I plan on attaching mine to my passport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, survival rate is higher than 99 percent.  It may be dangerous at some point to be around vaccinated people as they start shedding more lethal variants.  Already seeing rises in infections in states with high vaccination rates.
Click to expand...


As a world renowned virologist, we'll take your word for it


----------



## LordBrownTrout

DrLove said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, COVID has a 98% survival rate. Cut it with the 99 or 99.8 lie. Moderna and Pfizer have a 99.5% efficacy. The variants could bring this down of course if we don't get shots in arms of around 65%+ of the world pronto.
> 
> Simple solution on the COVID vaccine passport. It already exists. Everyone gets a CDC card that has all the details of their vaccinations. As soon as I get my second Moderna shot, I plan on attaching mine to my passport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, survival rate is higher than 99 percent.  It may be dangerous at some point to be around vaccinated people as they start shedding more lethal variants.  Already seeing rises in infections in states with high vaccination rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a world renowned virologist, we'll take your word for it
Click to expand...


You just stay on your side of the steam and catch those whirling diseased trout while I pull in the healthy lunkers.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

surada said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
Click to expand...


Those antibodies created from those old vaccines weren't from a synthetic protein spike either.  I've had those old vaccines. They actually used the real virus and were tested in clinical trials for years.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

BasicHumanUnit said:


> FINALLY.
> 
> We now know EXACTLY what all the fake Covid 19 hysteria was about......
> Complete revocation of basic rights to movement, travel and life in general.
> All will now be controlled by a few in DC and behind Diamond studded Gates
> 
> Full blown oppression arrives on Americas doorstep.....and no one wants to stop it



Oh yeah, and they're already trying to tie into gun confiscation laws. What is scary....and I hope I'm wrong, is that huge majorities just laid down and let govt throwdown illegal lockdowns and mask decrees which weren't constitutional.  The populace may be that docile and fruity that they just hand over their guns when our tyrannical govt demands them to do so.


----------



## WTF19

DrLove said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, COVID has a 98% survival rate. Cut it with the 99 or 99.8 lie. Moderna and Pfizer have a 99.5% efficacy. The variants could bring this down of course if we don't get shots in arms of around 65%+ of the world pronto.
> 
> Simple solution on the COVID vaccine passport. It already exists. Everyone gets a CDC card that has all the details of their vaccinations. As soon as I get my second Moderna shot, I plan on attaching mine to my passport.
Click to expand...

i'll let you take my gene altering chinese flu shot...


----------



## JWBooth

The market provides




Downloading the TOR browser at this moment


----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, COVID has a 98% survival rate. Cut it with the 99 or 99.8 lie. Moderna and Pfizer have a 99.5% efficacy. The variants could bring this down of course if we don't get shots in arms of around 65%+ of the world pronto.
> 
> Simple solution on the COVID vaccine passport. It already exists. Everyone gets a CDC card that has all the details of their vaccinations. As soon as I get my second Moderna shot, I plan on attaching mine to my passport.
Click to expand...

The wuflu is at worst 99.8 survival rate

but could be even higher than that since many people have the bug yet never show symptoms


----------



## DrLove

Mac-7 said:


> The wuflu is at worst 99.8 survival rate
> 
> but could be even higher than that since many people have the bug yet never show symptoms



You Are a Fucking IDIOT








						Mortality Analyses - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center
					

How does mortality differ across countries? Examining the number of deaths per confirmed case and per 100,000 population. A global comparison.




					coronavirus.jhu.edu
				




United States30,262,377549,3351.8%167.91


----------



## JustAGuy1

The Biden administration is working on a vaccine-passport program that would allow people to prove they have received a coronavirus vaccination before entering venues that have been closed during the pandemic, such as offices or movie theatres, The Washington Post and CNN reported.

Five officials, who spoke anonymously, told The Post that the White House is pushing efforts by federal agencies and private companies to develop the program.

Vaccine passports have been widely touted around the world as a way for commerce to start returning to normal while reducing the risk of COVID-19 outbreaks. They could be required for entry to sports arenas, music venues, or restaurants, or to travel internationally. 

The passports will likely take the form of a scannable code displayed on smartphones, private developers told The Post, while users without smartphones will be able to print codes onto paper.









						The Biden administration is developing a national coronavirus 'vaccine-passport' program for Americans
					

Under the plans, Americans could have to show a "vaccine passport" to enter some sports arenas, music venues, or restaurants.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Full on facism


----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wuflu is at worst 99.8 survival rate
> 
> but could be even higher than that since many people have the bug yet never show symptoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Are a Fucking IDIOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortality Analyses - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center
> 
> 
> How does mortality differ across countries? Examining the number of deaths per confirmed case and per 100,000 population. A global comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coronavirus.jhu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States30,262,377549,3351.8%167.91
Click to expand...

thats bullshit

all you can measure is known cases

millions have it and never show symptoms and never die


----------



## The Original Tree

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...

This is what happens when you allow Political Criminals to get away with Treason like they did with The Russian Collusion Hoax.

This is what happens when you allow Political Criminals to get away with Treason, Extortion and Bribery like Joe Biden did in Ukraine.

This is what happens when you allow Political Criminals to launch a Fake Impeachment 2 times based on Zero Evidence and No Grounds and let them pay No Price for doing so.

This is what happens when you allow Political Criminals to criminally and illegally change election laws for the sole purpose of rigging an election and do not punish them for doing so, nor punish every in the bag corrupt judge for refusing to look at hard evidence.

This is what happens when you allow those same people to get away with unleashing a BIO Weapon on America and by accident the rest of the world for the sole purpose of rigging an election and removing an America loving president from office, and putting a Senile Stool Pigeon in his place so our Enemies can destroy us, and destroy The American Dream and the last place of Freedom on Earth.

No thanks, I will not take the Hoax Vaccine for a Hoax Virus that never was a Pandemic.

I no longer accept your lies.

This is One Step Away from The Book of Revelation's Mark of The Beast, and some of you want to give The Government more power to spy on you even more than they are now?


----------



## The Original Tree

surada said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you traveled before 1980, you had an immunization card requirement .. not for Europe, but for Africa and the Near East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking traveling inside the USA. The Republican Real ID laws force us to have papers to ride in a Plane, Train, Bus, drive an Automobile or Vote! Plus you must have insurance to drive.
> 
> We also went to Mexico & Canada without Pass Ports. Now we are prisoners' in our own country. Free people can't vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada and Mexico have the right to protect themselves from travelers carrying disease. Get your vaccinations or stay home.
Click to expand...

Then why aren't we forcibly injecting Illegal Aliens with this vaccine and sending them home if they aren't vaccinated if this vaccine is just so amazing you want to force everyone to have it?


----------



## surada

The Original Tree said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you traveled before 1980, you had an immunization card requirement .. not for Europe, but for Africa and the Near East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking traveling inside the USA. The Republican Real ID laws force us to have papers to ride in a Plane, Train, Bus, drive an Automobile or Vote! Plus you must have insurance to drive.
> 
> We also went to Mexico & Canada without Pass Ports. Now we are prisoners' in our own country. Free people can't vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada and Mexico have the right to protect themselves from travelers carrying disease. Get your vaccinations or stay home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why aren't we forcibly injecting Illegal Aliens with this vaccine and sending them home if they aren't vaccinated if this vaccine is just so amazing you want to force it to have it?
Click to expand...


I thought you were claiming children never got Covid.

Immunization cards were the norm up thru the 1980s in most of the world.


----------



## JustAGuy1

DrLove said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, COVID has a 98% survival rate. Cut it with the 99 or 99.8 lie. Moderna and Pfizer have a 99.5% efficacy. The variants could bring this down of course if we don't get shots in arms of around 65%+ of the world pronto.
> 
> Simple solution on the COVID vaccine passport. It already exists. Everyone gets a CDC card that has all the details of their vaccinations. As soon as I get my second Moderna shot, I plan on attaching mine to my passport.
Click to expand...


Sieg  Heil Mein Furher,


----------



## JustAGuy1

surada said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
Click to expand...


Actually that describes you. Especially since bought into all the hysteria and hype.


----------



## surada

Meathead said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist. If blacks can't get IDs to vote, how the hell are they going to manage vaccine passports?! I figure this is a plan hatched in South Beach Miami after the spring break they had.
Click to expand...


For decades all international travelers had shot cards. Its not a big deal.

How much cholera or yellow fever did you find acceptable back then?


----------



## surada

JustAGuy1 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that describes you. Especially since bought into all the hysteria and hype.
Click to expand...



LOLOL You must not have traveled internationally until the 1980s.


----------



## The Original Tree

surada said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you traveled before 1980, you had an immunization card requirement .. not for Europe, but for Africa and the Near East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking traveling inside the USA. The Republican Real ID laws force us to have papers to ride in a Plane, Train, Bus, drive an Automobile or Vote! Plus you must have insurance to drive.
> 
> We also went to Mexico & Canada without Pass Ports. Now we are prisoners' in our own country. Free people can't vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada and Mexico have the right to protect themselves from travelers carrying disease. Get your vaccinations or stay home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why aren't we forcibly injecting Illegal Aliens with this vaccine and sending them home if they aren't vaccinated if this vaccine is just so amazing you want to force it to have it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were claiming children never got Covid.
> 
> Immunization cards were the norm up thru the 1980s in most of the world.
Click to expand...

No one wants to listen to that bullshit when we are talking about The Left implementing the most Fascist Control over a Free People in History.

What are you going to do to the people who don't get vaccinations?  Make them wear a yellow star of David?

That's how that crap started in Germany.  First they said The Jews were dirty, then they said they were disease ridden, then they moved them in to the Ghettos for their "own safety"  then they took away everyone's right to free speech, then they took the guns, and their homes and their businesses, and then they put people on Cattle Cars to relocate them to "safe detention facilities," and then they herded everyone in to gas chambers and burned them in the ovens.

Look in the mirror.  The Fascist is you, the Fascist is your Neighbor, your mayor, your board of education, your congressman, your current president and his administration.


----------



## surada

The Original Tree said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you traveled before 1980, you had an immunization card requirement .. not for Europe, but for Africa and the Near East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking traveling inside the USA. The Republican Real ID laws force us to have papers to ride in a Plane, Train, Bus, drive an Automobile or Vote! Plus you must have insurance to drive.
> 
> We also went to Mexico & Canada without Pass Ports. Now we are prisoners' in our own country. Free people can't vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada and Mexico have the right to protect themselves from travelers carrying disease. Get your vaccinations or stay home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why aren't we forcibly injecting Illegal Aliens with this vaccine and sending them home if they aren't vaccinated if this vaccine is just so amazing you want to force it to have it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were claiming children never got Covid.
> 
> Immunization cards were the norm up thru the 1980s in most of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one wants to listen to that bullshit when we are talking about The Left implementing the most Fascist Control over a Free People in History.
> 
> What are you going to do to the people who don't get vaccinations?  Make them wear a yellow star of David?
> 
> That's how that crap started in Germany.  First they said The Jews were dirty, then they said they were disease ridden, then they moved them in to the Ghettos for their "own safety"  then they took away everyone's right to free speech, then they took the guns, and then they put people on Cattle Cars to relocate them to safe detention facilities, and then they herded everyone in to gas chambers and burned them in the ovens.
> 
> Look in the mirror.  The Fascist is you, the Fascist is your Neighbor, your mayor, you board of education, your congressman, your current president and his administration.
Click to expand...


My God, you are a moron. Up until about 1980 ALL International Travelers had shot cards... If you weren't up to date on your cholera booster etc, you didn't get thru customs and immigration.

How could you be so GD stupid?

Israel rolls out "vaccine passport" system
And it's a-- there are deep and complex issues that we need to explore. Story continues ROXANA SABERI: Issues like potential discrimination against people who don't want a shot ... Israel have ...


----------



## JustAGuy1

surada said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that describes you. Especially since bought into all the hysteria and hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL You must not have traveled internationally until the 1980s.
Click to expand...


You poor kid, my Territory was international and I am frequent Mexican Guest. It must be hard to be so afraid of a bug that kills less than 2% of those it infects, so hard that you're willing to freely give up your freedoms. Full on Fascism, that's you kid.


----------



## InspectorDetector

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...



Kinda looks like this........


----------



## surada

JustAGuy1 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that describes you. Especially since bought into all the hysteria and hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL You must not have traveled internationally until the 1980s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor kid, my Territory was international and I am frequent Mexican Guest. It must be hard to be so afraid of a bug that kills less than 2% of those it infects, so hard that you're willing to freely give up your freedoms. Full on Fascism, that's you kid.
Click to expand...


So you traveled the Middle East, Africa and SouthEast Asia without being vaccinated for yellow fever, cholera, typhoid??


----------



## boedicca

2022:  passports are too easy to forge; line up for your mandatory forehead tatoo.


----------



## Meathead

surada said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist. If blacks can't get IDs to vote, how the hell are they going to manage vaccine passports?! I figure this is a plan hatched in South Beach Miami after the spring break they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For decades all international travelers had shot cards. Its not a big deal.
> 
> How much cholera or yellow fever did you find acceptable back then?
Click to expand...

No, that was true only for travel to shitholes. Basically Europe, North America, Japan and even most of North Africa no shots were needed.


----------



## surada

JustAGuy1 said:


> The Biden administration is working on a vaccine-passport program that would allow people to prove they have received a coronavirus vaccination before entering venues that have been closed during the pandemic, such as offices or movie theatres, The Washington Post and CNN reported.
> 
> Five officials, who spoke anonymously, told The Post that the White House is pushing efforts by federal agencies and private companies to develop the program.
> 
> Vaccine passports have been widely touted around the world as a way for commerce to start returning to normal while reducing the risk of COVID-19 outbreaks. They could be required for entry to sports arenas, music venues, or restaurants, or to travel internationally.
> 
> The passports will likely take the form of a scannable code displayed on smartphones, private developers told The Post, while users without smartphones will be able to print codes onto paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration is developing a national coronavirus 'vaccine-passport' program for Americans
> 
> 
> Under the plans, Americans could have to show a "vaccine passport" to enter some sports arenas, music venues, or restaurants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full on facism



Old time travel vaccination card.


----------



## surada

Meathead said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist. If blacks can't get IDs to vote, how the hell are they going to manage vaccine passports?! I figure this is a plan hatched in South Beach Miami after the spring break they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For decades all international travelers had shot cards. Its not a big deal.
> 
> How much cholera or yellow fever did you find acceptable back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was true only for travel to shitholes. Basically Europe, North America, Japan and even most of North Africa no shots were needed.
Click to expand...


You must not be very old.


----------



## Meathead

surada said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist. If blacks can't get IDs to vote, how the hell are they going to manage vaccine passports?! I figure this is a plan hatched in South Beach Miami after the spring break they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For decades all international travelers had shot cards. Its not a big deal.
> 
> How much cholera or yellow fever did you find acceptable back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was true only for travel to shitholes. Basically Europe, North America, Japan and even most of North Africa no shots were needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must not be very old.
Click to expand...

? I've flown trans-Atlantic at least a dozen time beginning when I was a toddler and can never recall being vaccinated (maybe Small Pox as a child). There was a time I was living in Greece where you had to get a shot to go to Turkey for Cholera but didn't go. I went to Morocco and Egypt and was told I didn't need anything. Took some quinine for Malaria to Egypt since I was going to the border of Sudan. I am 65 btw.  Nothing for Mexico or Central America but didn't go yo Panama.


----------



## debbiedowner

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...


Since old enough to vote I've lived in 5 states and DC and always have had to show my ID to vote so don't give me that shit. Vaccine passport to travel internationally and cruise lines if businesses want to see one that' their right just like it's your right not to go into that business.


----------



## debbiedowner

wamose said:


> Democrats will do anything to grab even a little more power over peoples lives. This is why we can't afford to let them be in control.



You do know that most countries are requiring proof for you to get in and some vaccine passports, I believe Israel is one.


----------



## surada

Meathead said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist. If blacks can't get IDs to vote, how the hell are they going to manage vaccine passports?! I figure this is a plan hatched in South Beach Miami after the spring break they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For decades all international travelers had shot cards. Its not a big deal.
> 
> How much cholera or yellow fever did you find acceptable back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was true only for travel to shitholes. Basically Europe, North America, Japan and even most of North Africa no shots were needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must not be very old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
Click to expand...


Even if Covid doesn't prove fatal to everyone, you don't want lost man hours because of illness nor to spread it in your country to a vulnerable population.


----------



## surada

debbiedowner said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats will do anything to grab even a little more power over peoples lives. This is why we can't afford to let them be in control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that most countries are requiring proof for you to get in and some vaccine passports, I believe Israel is one.
Click to expand...










						Israel rolls out "vaccine passport" system
					

Israel is implementing a program requiring people to show proof of COVID-19 vaccination before accessing facilities like gyms. CBS News correspondent Roxana Saberi joins "CBSN AM" to talk about these so-called "vaccine passports."




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Gracie

*Prepare to get a vaccine passport*


No.


----------



## surada

Gracie said:


> *Prepare to get a vaccine passport*
> 
> 
> No.



So stay home and don't travel.









						Israel rolls out "vaccine passport" system
					

Israel is implementing a program requiring people to show proof of COVID-19 vaccination before accessing facilities like gyms. CBS News correspondent Roxana Saberi joins "CBSN AM" to talk about these so-called "vaccine passports."




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## InspectorDetector

Gracie said:


> *Prepare to get a vaccine passport*
> 
> 
> No.




I will only add this:

"A free people ought not only be armed and disciplined, but they should have sufficient arms and ammunition to maintain a status of independence from any who might attempt to abuse them, which would include their own government." - George Washington


----------



## surada

Meathead said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist. If blacks can't get IDs to vote, how the hell are they going to manage vaccine passports?! I figure this is a plan hatched in South Beach Miami after the spring break they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For decades all international travelers had shot cards. Its not a big deal.
> 
> How much cholera or yellow fever did you find acceptable back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was true only for travel to shitholes. Basically Europe, North America, Japan and even most of North Africa no shots were needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must not be very old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? I've flown trans-Atlantic at least a dozen time beginning when I was a toddler and can never recall being vaccinated (maybe Small Pox as a child). There was a time I was living in Greece where you had to get a shot to go to Turkey for Cholera but didn't go. I went to Morocco and Egypt and was told I didn't need anything. Took some quinine for Malaria to Egypt since I was going to the border of Sudan. I am 65 btw.  Nothing for Mexico or Central America but didn't go yo Panama.
Click to expand...


I have flown transAtlantic  38 times  and had shot cards up to the mid 1970s. I've been to Greece a half dozen vacations, but I don't remember if they checked shot cards.


----------



## debbiedowner

surada said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist. If blacks can't get IDs to vote, how the hell are they going to manage vaccine passports?! I figure this is a plan hatched in South Beach Miami after the spring break they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For decades all international travelers had shot cards. Its not a big deal.
> 
> How much cholera or yellow fever did you find acceptable back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was true only for travel to shitholes. Basically Europe, North America, Japan and even most of North Africa no shots were needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must not be very old.
Click to expand...


I'm 73, when was this? Says 02. But then again the only time I have travelled outside U.S. since out of the military was 1988 to Mexico.


----------



## surada

InspectorDetector said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Prepare to get a vaccine passport*
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will only add this:
> 
> "A free people ought not only be armed and disciplined, but they should have sufficient arms and ammunition to maintain a status of independence from any who might attempt to abuse them, which would include their own government." - George Washington
Click to expand...


Hahaha.. There were no immunizations for smallpox, polio, cholera, typhoid or yellow fever in Washington's day. He died because doctors were bleeding him. Do you have any more intelligent quotes?


----------



## surada

debbiedowner said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist. If blacks can't get IDs to vote, how the hell are they going to manage vaccine passports?! I figure this is a plan hatched in South Beach Miami after the spring break they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For decades all international travelers had shot cards. Its not a big deal.
> 
> How much cholera or yellow fever did you find acceptable back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was true only for travel to shitholes. Basically Europe, North America, Japan and even most of North Africa no shots were needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must not be very old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 73, when was this? Says 02. But then again the only time I have travelled outside U.S. since out of the military was 1988 to Mexico.
Click to expand...


I'm talking 1940s,50s, 60s, 70s


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

> *Prepare to get a vaccine passport*


Forgers, get ready to be well paid.


----------



## Meathead

surada said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist. If blacks can't get IDs to vote, how the hell are they going to manage vaccine passports?! I figure this is a plan hatched in South Beach Miami after the spring break they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For decades all international travelers had shot cards. Its not a big deal.
> 
> How much cholera or yellow fever did you find acceptable back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was true only for travel to shitholes. Basically Europe, North America, Japan and even most of North Africa no shots were needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must not be very old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? I've flown trans-Atlantic at least a dozen time beginning when I was a toddler and can never recall being vaccinated (maybe Small Pox as a child). There was a time I was living in Greece where you had to get a shot to go to Turkey for Cholera but didn't go. I went to Morocco and Egypt and was told I didn't need anything. Took some quinine for Malaria to Egypt since I was going to the border of Sudan. I am 65 btw.  Nothing for Mexico or Central America but didn't go yo Panama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have flown transAtlantic  38 times  and had shot cards up to the mid 1970s. I've been to Greece a half dozen vacations, but I don't remember if they checked shot cards.
Click to expand...

Last time they had malaria in Greece was in the 19th century. I have never had to show proof of any kind of vaccination. I can't imagine what you have had to be vaccinated for in Europe.


----------



## surada

Meathead said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist. If blacks can't get IDs to vote, how the hell are they going to manage vaccine passports?! I figure this is a plan hatched in South Beach Miami after the spring break they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For decades all international travelers had shot cards. Its not a big deal.
> 
> How much cholera or yellow fever did you find acceptable back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was true only for travel to shitholes. Basically Europe, North America, Japan and even most of North Africa no shots were needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must not be very old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? I've flown trans-Atlantic at least a dozen time beginning when I was a toddler and can never recall being vaccinated (maybe Small Pox as a child). There was a time I was living in Greece where you had to get a shot to go to Turkey for Cholera but didn't go. I went to Morocco and Egypt and was told I didn't need anything. Took some quinine for Malaria to Egypt since I was going to the border of Sudan. I am 65 btw.  Nothing for Mexico or Central America but didn't go yo Panama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have flown transAtlantic  38 times  and had shot cards up to the mid 1970s. I've been to Greece a half dozen vacations, but I don't remember if they checked shot cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time they had malaria in Greece was in the 19th century. I have never had to show proof of any kind of vaccination. I can't imagine what you have had to be vaccinated for in Europe.
Click to expand...


I lived in the Middle East.


----------



## skye

wamose said:


> Democrats will do anything to grab even a little more power over peoples lives. This is why we can't afford to let them be in control.




Absolutely! 

That's why they had to steal this election, by any means possible, Trump was giving too much power to the people and that was simply not acceptable for these totalitarian demoncRats.

Sad times my friends.


----------



## skye

Coming next to the the rest of   the country  too.... 

HEIL AMERICA!


----------



## surada

skye said:


> Coming next to the the rest of   the country  too....
> 
> HEIL AMERICA!
> 
> 
> View attachment 473952











						Israel rolls out "vaccine passport" system
					

Israel is implementing a program requiring people to show proof of COVID-19 vaccination before accessing facilities like gyms. CBS News correspondent Roxana Saberi joins "CBSN AM" to talk about these so-called "vaccine passports."




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## JWBooth

“I really don’t think people understand just how bad this Covid Passport actually is. Look into it, it’s not just checking that people got the vaccine. It is setting up a national caste system and a spying apparatus unlike anything in our history. This is it. The big one. Fight it”
Dave Smith


----------



## surada

JWBooth said:


> “I really don’t think people understand just how bad this Covid Passport actually is. Look into it, it’s not just checking that people got the vaccine. It is setting up a national caste system and a spying apparatus unlike anything in our history. This is it. The big one. Fight it”
> Dave Smith


----------



## debbiedowner

surada said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist. If blacks can't get IDs to vote, how the hell are they going to manage vaccine passports?! I figure this is a plan hatched in South Beach Miami after the spring break they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For decades all international travelers had shot cards. Its not a big deal.
> 
> How much cholera or yellow fever did you find acceptable back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was true only for travel to shitholes. Basically Europe, North America, Japan and even most of North Africa no shots were needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must not be very old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 73, when was this? Says 02. But then again the only time I have travelled outside U.S. since out of the military was 1988 to Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking 1940s,50s, 60s, 70s
Click to expand...


Oh that wasn't for travel. Yes, I did have a vaccination card in the 50's and again my kids received one in the 70's,


----------



## KissMy

Republicans forced US to have Real ID because 2,977 were killed on 9/11.

You bet your ass there will be a vaccine ID due to 2,802,976 Who Died of Covid-19


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet Americans think they live in the freest nation on earth. What a bad joke.
Click to expand...

 Could not have said it any better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> Republicans forced US to have Real ID because 2,977 were killed on 9/11.
> 
> You bet your ass there will be a vaccine ID due to 2,802,976 Who Died of Covid-19


This shill is amusing as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BasicHumanUnit said:


> FINALLY.
> 
> We now know EXACTLY what all the fake Covid 19 hysteria was about......
> Complete revocation of basic rights to movement, travel and life in general.
> All will now be controlled by a few in DC and behind Diamond studded Gates
> 
> Full blown oppression arrives on Americas doorstep.....and no one wants to stop it


 Well said,best damn post in this thread


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BasicHumanUnit said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY.
> 
> We now know EXACTLY what all the fake Covid 19 hysteria was about......
> Complete revocation of basic rights to movement, travel and life in general.
> All will now be controlled by a few in DC and behind Diamond studded Gates
> 
> Full blown oppression arrives on Americas doorstep.....and no one wants to stop it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nut jobs said the same thing about 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your IQ is seriously in the negative range.
> 
> Seriously, how could you be so incredibly stupid?  Drug abuse?  Birth defect?  Car accident?
> 
> No doubt you have had a hard life and a long string of failures.
Click to expand...

 Pretty much the majority of the board has figured that out about the shill.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Original Tree said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what happens when you allow Political Criminals to get away with Treason like they did with The Russian Collusion Hoax.
> 
> This is what happens when you allow Political Criminals to get away with Treason, Extortion and Bribery like Joe Biden did in Ukraine.
> 
> This is what happens when you allow Political Criminals to launch a Fake Impeachment 2 times based on Zero Evidence and No Grounds and let them pay No Price for doing so.
> 
> This is what happens when you allow Political Criminals to criminally and illegally change election laws for the sole purpose of rigging an election and do not punish them for doing so, nor punish every in the bag corrupt judge for refusing to look at hard evidence.
> 
> This is what happens when you allow those same people to get away with unleashing a BIO Weapon on America and by accident the rest of the world for the sole purpose of rigging an election and removing an America loving president from office, and putting a Senile Stool Pigeon in his place so our Enemies can destroy us, and destroy The American Dream and the last place of Freedom on Earth.
> 
> No thanks, I will not take the Hoax Vaccine for a Hoax Virus that never was a Pandemic.
> 
> I no longer accept your lies.
> 
> This is One Step Away from The Book of Revelation's Mark of The Beast, and some of you want to give The Government more power to spy on you even more than they are now?
Click to expand...

This is also up there as best post in the thread.


----------



## gipper

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet Americans think they live in the freest nation on earth. What a bad joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could not have said it any better myself.
Click to expand...

It’s clear to me Americans are the most propagandize people on the planet.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

KissMy said:


> Republicans forced US to have Real ID because 2,977 were killed on 9/11.
> 
> You bet your ass there will be a vaccine ID due to 2,802,976 Who Died of Covid-19



2.8 million dead in the US now?  Lol.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...



The mark of the Beast?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Although satire, its not too far from the truth with the branch covidians running around flashing their vaccination papers.

Coming soon:









						For Convenience, Vaccine Passport Can Now Be Tattooed On Your Hand Or Forehead
					

U.S.—The Biden Administration is hard at work putting together a vaccine passport program that will help society more effectively separate the good vaccinated people from the bad, gross, scary unvaccinated ones. To make things super convenient, vaccinated individuals will be given the...




					babylonbee.com
				




"What a great idea!" said Jibby Tillygoober, local vaccinated man. "Now everyone will know I'm completely safe to be around and it's virtually impossible for me to get them sick! Wow! I'm such a good person!"


----------



## gipper

KissMy said:


> Republicans forced US to have Real ID because 2,977 were killed on 9/11.
> 
> You bet your ass there will be a vaccine ID due to 2,802,976 Who Died of Covid-19


What?


----------



## gipper

KissMy said:


> Republicans forced US to have Real ID because 2,977 were killed on 9/11.
> 
> You bet your ass there will be a vaccine ID due to 2,802,976 Who Died of Covid-19


If I refuse the jab, will you want me executed or imprisoned?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

gipper said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans forced US to have Real ID because 2,977 were killed on 9/11.
> 
> You bet your ass there will be a vaccine ID due to 2,802,976 Who Died of Covid-19
> 
> 
> 
> If I refuse the jab, will you want me executed or imprisoned?
Click to expand...


They'll be wanting your head in the not too distant future.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Hear this.

Any motherfucker who demands that I present a vaccination passport will immediately be fucking shot them in their goddamn skull!!!!!!!

I will do the murder rap. I don't give a fucking shit. Dead fuckers asking for a bullshit passport or Valhalla!!

Asking for someone to present a passport is deadly.  Do that shit at your own risk!!!!

Y'all be warned!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

LordBrownTrout said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans forced US to have Real ID because 2,977 were killed on 9/11.
> 
> You bet your ass there will be a vaccine ID due to 2,802,976 Who Died of Covid-19
> 
> 
> 
> If I refuse the jab, will you want me executed or imprisoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll be wanting your head in the not too distant future.
Click to expand...

Their's first.

I am to the point where there is going to have to be some death before people back the fuck off and leave us to our rights.

I am prepared to die and go to Valhalla to kill every goddamn last motherfucker who tries to fuck with our rights.


----------



## Chillicothe

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> *Any motherfucker who demands that I present a vaccination passport will immediately be fucking shot them in their goddamn skull!!!!!!!........ I don't give a fucking shit. Dead fuckers asking for a bullshit passport or Valhalla!!  *
> [/QUOTE
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Booty is becoming one of my fav posters here.
> Of course, I think he is only 15.
> Still, he adds a bit of a colorful flair.
> A tad vulgar and unpolished, to be sure.
> But hell, he's  just 15.
> So give him a break. He's a kid and still wrapping his head around the uses of the f-bomb.
> And, as we all remember when we were kids....we tended to overuse it.
> 
> I, for one, am willing to be patient as Booty grows up.
> You too?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Chillicothe said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Any motherfucker who demands that I present a vaccination passport will immediately be fucking shot them in their goddamn skull!!!!!!!........ I don't give a fucking shit. Dead fuckers asking for a bullshit passport or Valhalla!!  *
> [/QUOTE
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Booty is becoming one of my fav posters here.
> Of course, I think he is only 15.
> Still, he adds a bit of a colorful flair.
> A tad vulgar and unpolished, to be sure.
> But hell, he's  just 15.
> So give him a break. He's a kid and still wrapping his head around the uses of the f-bomb.
> And, as we all remember when we were kids....we tended to overuse it.
> 
> I, for one, am willing to be patient as Booty grows up.
> You too?
Click to expand...

Fuck you.  I will live long enough to "grow up" but others will not be so blessed.  

Fucking brain holes or Valhalla.  Either way, I win.


----------



## Chillicothe

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> *I am prepared to die and go to Valhalla to kill every goddamn last motherfucker who tries to fuck with our rights.
> *




Aww, I added the quote above at the last minute.
As it emphasizes my point in post #98.
To wit:  Poster *Booty* is only 15.....or.....he's one of those mokes who have never been able to accumulate much to value....family, friends, colleagues, stuff.  Even pets?

As thinking adults know, only the bereft claim they are willing to kill because their "_freedoms_" are  restricted.  They really have nothing to lose. They've  earned nothing. 

Not to mention, they are forced to wear a mask, stop at stop signs, wear a shirt & shoes in the supermarket.  No wonder they wanna die.

I could be wrong. But am sincerely open to persuasion.


----------



## KissMy

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans forced US to have Real ID because 2,977 were killed on 9/11.
> 
> You bet your ass there will be a vaccine ID due to 2,802,976 Who Died of Covid-19
> 
> 
> 
> If I refuse the jab, will you want me executed or imprisoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll be wanting your head in the not too distant future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their's first.
> 
> I am to the point where there is going to have to be some death before people back the fuck off and leave us to our rights.
> 
> I am prepared to die and go to Valhalla to kill every goddamn last motherfucker who tries to fuck with our rights.
Click to expand...

You were too chickenshit to storm the US Capitol. Nobody gives a crap about the lying BS you type while your ass is sinking in the stinking chair.


----------



## Burgermeister

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The mark of the Beast?
Click to expand...

Livestock tagging.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Chillicothe said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am prepared to die and go to Valhalla to kill every goddamn last motherfucker who tries to fuck with our rights.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, I added the quote above at the last minute.
> As it emphasizes my point in post #98.
> To wit:  Poster *Booty* is only 15.....or.....he's one of those mokes who have never been able to accumulate much to value....family, friends, colleagues, stuff.  Even pets?
> 
> As thinking adults know, only the bereft claim they are willing to kill because their "_freedoms_" are  restricted.  They really have nothing to lose. They've  earned nothing.
> 
> Not to mention, they are forced to wear a mask, stop at stop signs, wear a shirt & shoes in the supermarket.  No wonder they wanna die.
> 
> I could be wrong. But am sincerely open to persuasion.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans forced US to have Real ID because 2,977 were killed on 9/11.
> 
> You bet your ass there will be a vaccine ID due to 2,802,976 Who Died of Covid-19
> 
> 
> 
> If I refuse the jab, will you want me executed or imprisoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll be wanting your head in the not too distant future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their's first.
> 
> I am to the point where there is going to have to be some death before people back the fuck off and leave us to our rights.
> 
> I am prepared to die and go to Valhalla to kill every goddamn last motherfucker who tries to fuck with our rights.
Click to expand...

 Now your talking.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans forced US to have Real ID because 2,977 were killed on 9/11.
> 
> You bet your ass there will be a vaccine ID due to 2,802,976 Who Died of Covid-19
> 
> 
> 
> If I refuse the jab, will you want me executed or imprisoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll be wanting your head in the not too distant future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their's first.
> 
> I am to the point where there is going to have to be some death before people back the fuck off and leave us to our rights.
> 
> I am prepared to die and go to Valhalla to kill every goddamn last motherfucker who tries to fuck with our rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were too chickenshit to storm the US Capitol. Nobody gives a crap about the lying BS you type while your ass is sinking in the stinking chair.
Click to expand...

Oh my the irony.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LordBrownTrout said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans forced US to have Real ID because 2,977 were killed on 9/11.
> 
> You bet your ass there will be a vaccine ID due to 2,802,976 Who Died of Covid-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.8 million dead in the US now?  Lol.
Click to expand...

Notice how you made the Langley shill angry for laughing at his stupidity and propaganda?


----------



## Care4all

surada said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
Click to expand...

my shot record is 6 ft long!   Actually, it was a book or in book form when I was young.


----------



## JWBooth

LA RAM FAN said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans forced US to have Real ID because 2,977 were killed on 9/11.
> 
> You bet your ass there will be a vaccine ID due to 2,802,976 Who Died of Covid-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.8 million dead in the US now?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how you made the Langley shill angry for laughing at his stupidity and propaganda?
Click to expand...

Yeah, fuck him


----------



## surada

Care4all said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my shot record is 6 ft long!   Actually, it was a book or in book form when I was young.
Click to expand...


So was mine. One year at school I forgot to get my cholera booster. When I arrived in Dhahran I was pulled aside and given the vaccine before I got thru customs and immigration.


----------



## The Original Tree

surada said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you traveled before 1980, you had an immunization card requirement .. not for Europe, but for Africa and the Near East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking traveling inside the USA. The Republican Real ID laws force us to have papers to ride in a Plane, Train, Bus, drive an Automobile or Vote! Plus you must have insurance to drive.
> 
> We also went to Mexico & Canada without Pass Ports. Now we are prisoners' in our own country. Free people can't vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada and Mexico have the right to protect themselves from travelers carrying disease. Get your vaccinations or stay home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why aren't we forcibly injecting Illegal Aliens with this vaccine and sending them home if they aren't vaccinated if this vaccine is just so amazing you want to force it to have it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were claiming children never got Covid.
> 
> Immunization cards were the norm up thru the 1980s in most of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one wants to listen to that bullshit when we are talking about The Left implementing the most Fascist Control over a Free People in History.
> 
> What are you going to do to the people who don't get vaccinations?  Make them wear a yellow star of David?
> 
> That's how that crap started in Germany.  First they said The Jews were dirty, then they said they were disease ridden, then they moved them in to the Ghettos for their "own safety"  then they took away everyone's right to free speech, then they took the guns, and then they put people on Cattle Cars to relocate them to safe detention facilities, and then they herded everyone in to gas chambers and burned them in the ovens.
> 
> Look in the mirror.  The Fascist is you, the Fascist is your Neighbor, your mayor, you board of education, your congressman, your current president and his administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God, you are a moron. Up until about 1980 ALL International Travelers had shot cards... If you weren't up to date on your cholera booster etc, you didn't get thru customs and immigration.
> 
> How could you be so GD stupid?
> 
> Israel rolls out "vaccine passport" system
> And it's a-- there are deep and complex issues that we need to explore. Story continues ROXANA SABERI: Issues like potential discrimination against people who don't want a shot ... Israel have ...
Click to expand...

No one cares about what YOU want.  We are not going to participate in your Fascist Tracking of us.  When are you standing in line to get your 666 tattoo and chip inserted in to your big forehead?

COVID like Russian Collusion is your hoax, not mine.


----------



## surada

The Original Tree said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you traveled before 1980, you had an immunization card requirement .. not for Europe, but for Africa and the Near East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking traveling inside the USA. The Republican Real ID laws force us to have papers to ride in a Plane, Train, Bus, drive an Automobile or Vote! Plus you must have insurance to drive.
> 
> We also went to Mexico & Canada without Pass Ports. Now we are prisoners' in our own country. Free people can't vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada and Mexico have the right to protect themselves from travelers carrying disease. Get your vaccinations or stay home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why aren't we forcibly injecting Illegal Aliens with this vaccine and sending them home if they aren't vaccinated if this vaccine is just so amazing you want to force it to have it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were claiming children never got Covid.
> 
> Immunization cards were the norm up thru the 1980s in most of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one wants to listen to that bullshit when we are talking about The Left implementing the most Fascist Control over a Free People in History.
> 
> What are you going to do to the people who don't get vaccinations?  Make them wear a yellow star of David?
> 
> That's how that crap started in Germany.  First they said The Jews were dirty, then they said they were disease ridden, then they moved them in to the Ghettos for their "own safety"  then they took away everyone's right to free speech, then they took the guns, and then they put people on Cattle Cars to relocate them to safe detention facilities, and then they herded everyone in to gas chambers and burned them in the ovens.
> 
> Look in the mirror.  The Fascist is you, the Fascist is your Neighbor, your mayor, you board of education, your congressman, your current president and his administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God, you are a moron. Up until about 1980 ALL International Travelers had shot cards... If you weren't up to date on your cholera booster etc, you didn't get thru customs and immigration.
> 
> How could you be so GD stupid?
> 
> Israel rolls out "vaccine passport" system
> And it's a-- there are deep and complex issues that we need to explore. Story continues ROXANA SABERI: Issues like potential discrimination against people who don't want a shot ... Israel have ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares about what YOU want.  We are not going to participate in your Facist Tracking of us.  When are you standing in line to get your 666 tattoo and chip inserted in to your big forehead?
Click to expand...


My God.. You're a Scofield heretic too.


----------



## The Original Tree

boedicca said:


> 2022:  passports are too easy to forge; line up for your mandatory forehead tatoo.


Every DemNazi will accept 666 tattooed on their big foreheads.


----------



## The Original Tree

surada said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you traveled before 1980, you had an immunization card requirement .. not for Europe, but for Africa and the Near East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking traveling inside the USA. The Republican Real ID laws force us to have papers to ride in a Plane, Train, Bus, drive an Automobile or Vote! Plus you must have insurance to drive.
> 
> We also went to Mexico & Canada without Pass Ports. Now we are prisoners' in our own country. Free people can't vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada and Mexico have the right to protect themselves from travelers carrying disease. Get your vaccinations or stay home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why aren't we forcibly injecting Illegal Aliens with this vaccine and sending them home if they aren't vaccinated if this vaccine is just so amazing you want to force it to have it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were claiming children never got Covid.
> 
> Immunization cards were the norm up thru the 1980s in most of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one wants to listen to that bullshit when we are talking about The Left implementing the most Fascist Control over a Free People in History.
> 
> What are you going to do to the people who don't get vaccinations?  Make them wear a yellow star of David?
> 
> That's how that crap started in Germany.  First they said The Jews were dirty, then they said they were disease ridden, then they moved them in to the Ghettos for their "own safety"  then they took away everyone's right to free speech, then they took the guns, and then they put people on Cattle Cars to relocate them to safe detention facilities, and then they herded everyone in to gas chambers and burned them in the ovens.
> 
> Look in the mirror.  The Fascist is you, the Fascist is your Neighbor, your mayor, you board of education, your congressman, your current president and his administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God, you are a moron. Up until about 1980 ALL International Travelers had shot cards... If you weren't up to date on your cholera booster etc, you didn't get thru customs and immigration.
> 
> How could you be so GD stupid?
> 
> Israel rolls out "vaccine passport" system
> And it's a-- there are deep and complex issues that we need to explore. Story continues ROXANA SABERI: Issues like potential discrimination against people who don't want a shot ... Israel have ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares about what YOU want.  We are not going to participate in your Facist Tracking of us.  When are you standing in line to get your 666 tattoo and chip inserted in to your big forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God.. You're a Scofield heretic too.
Click to expand...

You are just an unrepentant heretic.  I suggest you invest in fireproof underwear.


----------



## Blues Man

White House won't require vaccine passports for travel - The Points Guy
					

The Biden Administration is throwing cold water on the idea of a federal program for vaccine passports




					thepointsguy.com


----------



## Chillicothe

I'm quite OK with a shot-card.  Call it a 'passport' if you will.
And I'm quite OK that those  who wish to exercise their God given freedoms to choose ......can choose not to get a shot-card.

It'll be voluntary to get it.
Like a driver's license is.
Or say, a fishing license.
Or say, a ticket to a ball game.

Of course there will be hiccups. This is a big complicated economy we all deal with, after all. 

So, those without a shot-card may be subject to the God given right to choose of WalMart, Home Depot, CVS, McDonalds, et al, ....to choose not to have their employees exposed to anti-Vaxers on the premises.....and thus bar the 'card'-less from their stores.

You gotta love America with it's basketfull of freedoms for all of us.
Tho, sometimes they do conflict.

Or so it seems.


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## Turtlesoup

Moonglow said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already take my freedom and my mobility rights without asking permission.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Then I guess you travel outside the country with no passport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I want to travel outside the US?
Click to expand...

To find what planet your crazy butt is  actually from?


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## easyt65

_"We are not supporting doing any vaccine passports in the state of Florida. No one was more aggressive about getting this out. If you look at all the different points throughout Florida, whether it’s a hospital, county health department, a retail pharmacy, a drive-through site, church sites, all this stuff, it’s important. But we’ve always said we want to provide it for all but mandate it for none. Now, with something that while it was advised to take, particularly if you’re vulnerable, we were not going to force you to do it. So, there was never under discussion any mandates to take vaccines. We will not have COVID vaccines mandatory in Florida.

The flip side of that, though, with these vaccine passports, it’s completely unacceptable for either the government or the private sector to impose upon you the requirement that you show proof of vaccine to just simply be able to participate in normal society. You want to go to a movie theater, should you have to show that? No. You want to go to a game? No. You want to go to a theme park? No."

So, we’re not supportive of that. I think it’s something that people have certain freedoms and individual liberties to make decisions for themselves. I also wonder it’s like, okay. You’re going to do this and then what? Give all this information to some big corporation? You want the fox to guard the henhouse? I mean, give me a break_.
- Fl Gov Ron DeSantis


COVID-19 Passport

Last I checked this was still a free country, one in which citizens do not have to get a vaccine if they don't want one.  Our government, however, wants to 'mandate' getting the COVID-19 vaccine and is pushing to divide the nation further through discrimination against those who choose not to take the COVID-19 vaccine.  The idea is that you must carry around your papers (passport), and you will not be able to fly or engage in other activities, go in certain places unless you surrender / comply with getting the vaccine...and have your papers basically on you at all times  There is also discussion about making these passports digital as well. Yup, more of you personal information would be collected by your govt. 


According to some news reports mandated COVID-19 Passports would include a photo ID. 
-- So, Democrats are ok with mandating a photo ID be used to get a driver's license, to get a travel passport, to get into the Democrat National Convention, and now for a mandated COVID-19 Passport....but they rabidly object to securing voting integrity by requiring a photo voter ID...?!


Look, I have already received my 1st vaccine because I personally chose to. I admit, part of the reason I am getting both vaccines is for my continued service with the military. The military did not mandate that everyone get the vaccines.  It is voluntary at this time.  In the end, though, getting the vaccine was MY CHOICE.  EVERYONE should have that option, as per our Constitutional rights and should not be punished / discriminated against for exercising those rights, the right NOT to get the vaccine. 

DeSantis agrees. 

IMHO..... 











						Ron DeSantis Shoots Down the Idea of Vaccine Passports and His Reasoning Is Pitch Perfect
					

Florida Governor Ron DeSantis provides the perfect rationale and business environment to reject the idea of COVID-19 vaccine passports




					pjmedia.com


----------



## I c h i g o

It's just another Democrat tactic move toward Totalitarian. Like any of the illegal immigrants would ever get one or show one.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

They'd be violating my HIPPA rights every time they ask for one.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Moonglow

Yeah, and screw the cops ever asking for your ID.


----------



## TNHarley

Moonglow said:


> Yeah, and screw the cops ever asking for your ID.


What a stupid comparison, burnout boi.


----------



## theHawk

Damaged Eagle said:


> They'd be violating my HIPPA rights every time they ask for one.


Bingo.


----------



## theHawk

TNHarley said:


> What a stupid comparison


That’s Moon’s specialty.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Original Tree said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you traveled before 1980, you had an immunization card requirement .. not for Europe, but for Africa and the Near East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking traveling inside the USA. The Republican Real ID laws force us to have papers to ride in a Plane, Train, Bus, drive an Automobile or Vote! Plus you must have insurance to drive.
> 
> We also went to Mexico & Canada without Pass Ports. Now we are prisoners' in our own country. Free people can't vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada and Mexico have the right to protect themselves from travelers carrying disease. Get your vaccinations or stay home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why aren't we forcibly injecting Illegal Aliens with this vaccine and sending them home if they aren't vaccinated if this vaccine is just so amazing you want to force it to have it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were claiming children never got Covid.
> 
> Immunization cards were the norm up thru the 1980s in most of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one wants to listen to that bullshit when we are talking about The Left implementing the most Fascist Control over a Free People in History.
> 
> What are you going to do to the people who don't get vaccinations?  Make them wear a yellow star of David?
> 
> That's how that crap started in Germany.  First they said The Jews were dirty, then they said they were disease ridden, then they moved them in to the Ghettos for their "own safety"  then they took away everyone's right to free speech, then they took the guns, and then they put people on Cattle Cars to relocate them to safe detention facilities, and then they herded everyone in to gas chambers and burned them in the ovens.
> 
> Look in the mirror.  The Fascist is you, the Fascist is your Neighbor, your mayor, you board of education, your congressman, your current president and his administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God, you are a moron. Up until about 1980 ALL International Travelers had shot cards... If you weren't up to date on your cholera booster etc, you didn't get thru customs and immigration.
> 
> How could you be so GD stupid?
> 
> Israel rolls out "vaccine passport" system
> And it's a-- there are deep and complex issues that we need to explore. Story continues ROXANA SABERI: Issues like potential discrimination against people who don't want a shot ... Israel have ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares about what YOU want.  We are not going to participate in your Fascist Tracking of us.  When are you standing in line to get your 666 tattoo and chip inserted in to your big forehead?
> 
> COVID like Russian Collusion is your hoax, not mine.
Click to expand...

 Indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JWBooth said:


> View attachment 474190


God you ain’t kidding,now we know how the Jews felt during nazi Germany.


----------



## B. Kidd

Insanity is allowing thousands of illegals into the Country with most not getting tested for Covid, then turning around and requiring citizens get a vaccine passport.
They can go F' themselves!


----------



## 22lcidw

Moonglow said:


> I already take my freedom and my mobility rights without asking permission.


Your agendas are about letting millions of illegals in a year in your  Prog Socialist utopia. I think about as an option escaping from the United States if it comes to it. We are down to States Rights now. You are a strong central government adherent that will force others to your way. It can not stand if it is for pushing rights for a minority of a minority of a minority while the taxes increase massively to do it while destroying the nuclear family while at it. So would we be happier not in a great marriage or more impoverished.?


----------



## The Original Tree

Keep infected people from shit hole countries out of this country and you do not need vaccines.


----------



## JustAGuy1

NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.

"Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.

What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.

And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.

And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...

How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.









						Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
					

Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				




They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

"Hey Joe!  Eat me!"

*Florida governor Ron DeSantis says he will issue an executive order that will ban local governments and businesses from mandating vaccine passports. *

Ron DeSantis Says He Will Take Executive Action and Forbid Vaccine Passports in Florida - Big League Politics


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Democrats are furious.
Rallying to get the vote out and remove these "callous and dangerous" Republican politicians

They are suggesting Andrew Gillum again.  You know, some one of moral fortitude and good decision skills.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

"Marko DaBeast"  Another vision of grandeur coveted by the Democrats.

*And he causes all, the small and the great, and the rich and the poor, and the free men and the slaves, to be given a mark on their right hand or on their forehead, and he provides that no one will be able to buy or to sell, except the one who has the mark, either the name of the beast or the number of his name.
- Revelation 14:9-10*

Governors of sound mind are already giving the Bronx Cheer to this.  It won't happen.


----------



## TNHarley

Its a sad state of affairs that he even feels compelled to do this


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

I listened to Naomi Wolf, a formerly leftist feminist, on the Eric Metaxas program (my favorite) and she is
sounding the alarm to wake up before our freedoms have all been revoked and taken away.

This is based on the Chinese model where the government can control your movement and freedom
based on your behavior which they track.
It's evil and Orwellian as anything we've ever seen. The left has been using the covid virus as a tool
of rigid behavior monitoring and now the vaccine passport is the ultimate outcome of that societal
modifier. 

Look out for who is backing this attempt to rob you of your rights and your ability to live free of
government interference and domination. The plan is to remove your civil liberties.


----------



## Flash

Florida's Governor is the bestest Governor!


----------



## Flash

TNHarley said:


> Its a sad state of affairs that he even feels compelled to do this


Absolutely!  It takes an action of a governor to counter the stupidity of China Joe's administration.


----------



## McRib

You wingnuts sure do get worked up over nothing. Gotta keep the sheep scared in order to get eyeballs on the screens.


----------



## d0gbreath

I'll bet she carries her smartphone around with 'location' turned on.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flash said:


> Florida's Governor is the bestest Governor!



They are fortunate, but as I always say, you get what you vote for.  Here in Ohio we're stuck with Governor DeRino.  I fear because of his actions he may lose reelection and we end up with a Democrat. Hopefully a real Republican will run against him in the primaries.


----------



## Desperado

Billy_Kinetta said:


> "Hey Joe!  Eat me!"
> 
> *Florida governor Ron DeSantis says he will issue an executive order that will ban local governments and businesses from mandating vaccine passports. *
> 
> Ron DeSantis Says He Will Take Executive Action and Forbid Vaccine Passports in Florida - Big League Politics


What a great governor


----------



## jbrownson0831

odanny said:


> You wingnuts sure do get worked up over nothing. Gotta keep the sheep scared in order to get eyeballs on the screens.


Actually, keeping you sheep sheeple is the real plan....and you seem to be right where you are wanted to be right looneytunes??


----------



## Flash

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida's Governor is the bestest Governor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are fortunate, but as I always say, you get what you vote for.  Here in Ohio we're stuck with Governor DeRino.  I fear because of his actions he may lose reelection and we end up with a Democrat. Hopefully a real Republican will run against him in the primaries.
Click to expand...



We are facing the same kind of problem with our two RINO Senators.

They are both weak RINOs and probably won't get an enthusiastic Republican turnout so their seats may be lost to Democrats.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Billy_Kinetta said:


> "Hey Joe!  Eat me!"
> 
> *Florida governor Ron DeSantis says he will issue an executive order that will ban local governments and businesses from mandating vaccine passports. *
> 
> Ron DeSantis Says He Will Take Executive Action and Forbid Vaccine Passports in Florida - Big League Politics



It doesn't surprise me.  He's the one that wanted a law where it's legal to not stop for crowds trying to block a street.  I don't know how that played through so I'm assuming it must have been stopped by some people.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ending civil rights is the goal. democrats are at war to end liberty and individualism, ushering in the collectivist totalitarian systems they have sought since the days of Stalin.

The Wuhan Designer Virus is the path to all the hopes and dreams of the left.

This couldn't be working better for the fascists if they cooked the whole thing up in a lab in Communist China...


----------



## Slade3200

JustAGuy1 said:


> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.


How would they turn off your life from having a vaccine passport?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ending civil rights is the goal. democrats are at war to end liberty and individualism, ushering in the collectivist totalitarian systems they have sought since the days of Stalin.
> 
> The Wuhan Designer Virus is the path to all the hopes and dreams of the left.
> 
> This couldn't be working better for the fascists if they cooked the whole thing up in a lab in Communist China...


Yeah, can't be expected to have an ID to vote but a vaccine passport for all is mandatory hahahahahaha


----------



## JustAGuy1

Slade3200 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> How would they turn off your life from having a vaccine passport?
Click to expand...


LOL, just read the article.


----------



## Oddball

JustAGuy1 said:


> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.


When uber-leftbat Naomi Wolf is against your fascist shenanigans, you have to know that you're a goddamn fascist.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hidden said:


> I'll bet she carries her smartphone around with 'location' turned on.



Seig Heil indeed.


----------



## JustAGuy1

odanny said:


> You wingnuts sure do get worked up over nothing. Gotta keep the sheep scared in order to get eyeballs on the screens.



I am not worked up at all, it's coming and you should be at least mildly concerned, she was after all a Clinton acolyte.


----------



## Oddball

jbrownson0831 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ending civil rights is the goal. democrats are at war to end liberty and individualism, ushering in the collectivist totalitarian systems they have sought since the days of Stalin.
> 
> The Wuhan Designer Virus is the path to all the hopes and dreams of the left.
> 
> This couldn't be working better for the fascists if they cooked the whole thing up in a lab in Communist China...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, can't be expected to have an ID to vote but a vaccine passport for all is mandatory hahahahahaha
Click to expand...

Perzactly!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

odanny said:


> You wingnuts sure do get worked up over nothing. Gotta keep the sheep scared in order to get eyeballs on the screens.


You seem like an expert on sheep behavior, based on your opinions and behavior.
Learn Mandarin and move on over to China, where you will find you fit right in.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

JustAGuy1 said:


> I am not worked up at all, it's coming and you should be at least mildly concerned, she was after all a Clinton acolyte.


Keeping hold of our eroding freedoms seems to frighten and alarm some of the non thinking flock
...if they even notice what's happening all around them which I doubt.

Another reason to vote for Ron DeSantis in '24.


----------



## BlindBoo

JustAGuy1 said:


> basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society



They did that in the 60's and 70's and civil society somehow survived.


----------



## 2aguy

JustAGuy1 said:


> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.




Naomi Wolf....did she take the Red pill at last?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

jbrownson0831 said:


> Yeah, can't be expected to have an ID to vote but a vaccine passport for all is mandatory hahahahahaha


Wonderful point and once more the conflicting standards of leftist behavior stand nakedly exposed.

Double up your masks as you watch Addlepated Joe release tens of thousand of covid infected illegals
into our nation's interior and make sure you fight any attempts to issue voter I.D.s while you stand and 
bleat in favor of vaccine passports.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

2aguy said:


> Naomi Wolf....did she take the Red pill at last?


She gets it. She's been shocked into enlightenment.


----------



## 2aguy

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf....did she take the Red pill at last?
> 
> 
> 
> She gets it. She's been shocked into enlightenment.
Click to expand...



Too bad she was one of the leading lights of the fascist movement...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

BlindBoo said:


> They did that in the 60's and 70's and civil society somehow survived.


Technology has changed a wee bit since 1965, Have you noticed?


----------



## BlindBoo

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did that in the 60's and 70's and civil society somehow survived.
> 
> 
> 
> Technology has changed a wee bit since 1965, Have you noticed?
Click to expand...


Political motives haven't changed a bit.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

2aguy said:


> Too bad she was one of the leading lights of the fascist movement...


Even Malcom X had a turn of direction and change of heart before he got gunned down by his 
fellow brothers that didn't want to hear that the "White Devils" were not all evil.

Wolf's former political self makes her conversion to this new civil libertarian version all the more valuable and informative. I don't care if she was one of Hillary's pack years back. 
I care about not going down the road China is on


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

BlindBoo said:


> Political motives haven't changed a bit.


Actually they have in many cases as Naomi Wolf demonstrates.
Go ahead and follow the herd down the road the CCP has taken, though. It suits you.

BTW...Alan Dershowitz is another who was a strong Clinton supporter in the day but he has changed
feathers (he will be representing Mike Lindell in a counter suit against Dominion). 

Your claim the political motives are chiseled into stone is just ignorant bullshit.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

odanny said:


> You wingnuts sure do get worked up over nothing. Gotta keep the sheep scared in order to get eyeballs on the screens.


Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain , right ?


----------



## Uncensored2008

2aguy said:


> Too bad she was one of the leading lights of the fascist movement...



I wondered for awhile if some of the leftists here would be so shocked by the transition of the democrat party into the Nazi Reich that they would abandon the party.

But looks like the long time left has fully embraced Nazism. Coyote used to pretend to support civil rights, but clearly an all-powerful Reich is more important to her.


----------



## Slade3200

JustAGuy1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> How would they turn off your life from having a vaccine passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just read the article.
Click to expand...

I read it but I’m only seeing paranoid hyperbole which seems to be geared towards selling a book. I’m asking how you actually think this is going to lead to innocent people getting their lives switched off?


----------



## BlindBoo

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political motives haven't changed a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they have in many cases as Naomi Wolf demonstrates.
> Go ahead and follow the herd down the road the CCP has taken, though. It suits you.
Click to expand...


Not in that article she doesn't.  She worries that tech companies will get the data on who has had the vaccine and lump it in with all the other data they have stored on you and everybody else.

She's a hyperbole driven author applying her trade.


----------



## struth

So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting


----------



## JustAGuy1

BlindBoo said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did that in the 60's and 70's and civil society somehow survived.
Click to expand...


Nope, not NEARLY the same level of technology.


----------



## Slade3200

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not worked up at all, it's coming and you should be at least mildly concerned, she was after all a Clinton acolyte.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping hold of our eroding freedoms seems to frighten and alarm some of the non thinking flock
> ...if they even notice what's happening all around them which I doubt.
> 
> Another reason to vote for Ron DeSantis in '24.
Click to expand...

Please let DeSantis run in 24. Maybe Ted Cancun Cruz can be his VP. Perfect Reps for the party of Clowns


----------



## JustAGuy1

Slade3200 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> How would they turn off your life from having a vaccine passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it but I’m only seeing paranoid hyperbole which seems to be geared towards selling a book. I’m asking how you actually think this is going to lead to innocent people getting their lives switched off?
Click to expand...


Of course you are, you're a Prog sheeple. They'd NEVER do anything so "dastardly".


----------



## Slade3200

struth said:


> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting


I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

BlindBoo said:


> Not in that article she doesn't. She worries that tech companies will get the data on who has had the vaccine and lump it in with all the other data they have stored on you and everybody else.


Yeah....THAT could never happen (like it has a thousand times with Twitter, Facebook, ect.).
Abusive data harvesting, I mean. 



> She's a hyperbole driven author applying her trade.


No "hyperbole" at all. The left is the woke party of blacklisting now, in case you forgot to remove
your ass from your rectum and look around.
Naomi Wolf is sounding alarms and tracking trends before we wind up more like the CCP than the nation
with the US Bill of Rights.

Just because you can't kick the habits you picked us as a partisan keyboard commando doesn't mean we
all have to follow you over a cliff. We are all suffering through dark times because there are far too many
sheep like you out there.


----------



## BlindBoo

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Yeah....THAT could never happen (like it has a thousand times with Twitter, Facebook, ect.).



Yeah one more data point on your file for them to sell, and it's the end of civilization as we've known it.


----------



## struth

Slade3200 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
Click to expand...

Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station


----------



## Moonglow

Human liberty has always been limited.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BlindBoo said:


> Not in that article she doesn't.  She worries that tech companies will get the data on who has had the vaccine and lump it in with all the other data they have stored on you and everybody else.
> 
> She's a hyperbole driven author applying her trade.



Herr Boob.

The Reich will not allow ID to be used in voting. Will the Reich passport be required in order to vote?


----------



## Moonglow

struth said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
Click to expand...

I do not have to use a picture ID I have a voter registration card.


----------



## struth

Moonglow said:


> Human liberty has always been limited.


This is certainly true...but I believe we all understand the difference between not being about to go as fast as we would like down Main Street v. having to have "our papers" to travel.    The Xiden Admin is becoming more and more like Germany in the 1930s, then like America...but that's the liberty you are willing to apparently give up


----------



## struth

Moonglow said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have to use a picture ID I have a voter registration card.
Click to expand...

Yep....now I know another person that doesn't have to have a photo ID to prove they are who they claim they are when they vote.  Thanks


----------



## JustAGuy1

2aguy said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf....did she take the Red pill at last?
Click to expand...


What's truly sad is that if Rump was still in Office they'd believe EVERY word of it.


----------



## Slade3200

JustAGuy1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> How would they turn off your life from having a vaccine passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it but I’m only seeing paranoid hyperbole which seems to be geared towards selling a book. I’m asking how you actually think this is going to lead to innocent people getting their lives switched off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you are, you're a Prog sheeple. They'd NEVER do anything so "dastardly".
Click to expand...

I ask how you think it’s going to lead to peoples lives being switched off and you respond with. “Of course you are... blah blah childish insult”?!  Haha, wow, we’ve got a real winner here!!!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

BlindBoo said:


> Yeah one more data point on your file for them to sell, and it's the end of civilization as we've known it.


This is not merely about selling off your date but using it to deny certain liberties to you like the Chinese do.

The only question is are you merely stupidly uninformed or do you not give a damn about following China's
lead in revoking people's freedoms and liberties? Probably both, I would say.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Slade3200 said:


> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?



Everyone in California, legal, illegal, living, or dead is welcome to vote without ID or any proof of who they are.


----------



## Slade3200

struth said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
Click to expand...

How did they get there ballot at the polling place? Their name had to be on a list right? How did their name get on the list?


----------



## Moonglow

struth said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have to use a picture ID I have a voter registration card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep....now I know another person that doesn't have to have a photo ID to prove they are who they claim they are when they vote.  Thanks
Click to expand...

had to show ID and proof of citizenship to get the voter  card


----------



## Slade3200

Moonglow said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have to use a picture ID I have a voter registration card.
Click to expand...

Exactly and you used your ID to get your voter ID card, correct?


----------



## struth

Slade3200 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they get there ballot at the polling place? Their name had to be on a list right? How did their name get on the list?
Click to expand...

what does that have to do with proving that they are who they say they are at the polling place?


----------



## JWBooth

LA RAM FAN said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 474190
> 
> 
> 
> God you ain’t kidding,now we know how the Jews felt during nazi Germany.
Click to expand...

Not yet, but we will


----------



## Slade3200

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in California, legal, illegal, living, or dead is welcome to vote without ID or any proof of who they are.
Click to expand...

Haha, I was born in Cali. Guess what happened to my vote last election... it was rejected because my signature didn’t match the signature on my ID. You make it sound like anybody can roll in off the street and cast a legit vote. That’s total horseshit. As always you don’t know what you are talking about.


----------



## struth

Moonglow said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have to use a picture ID I have a voter registration card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep....now I know another person that doesn't have to have a photo ID to prove they are who they claim they are when they vote.  Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> had to show ID and proof of citizenship to get the voter  card
Click to expand...

ok...but how does that prove you are the person you say you are at the voting place?  I mean, people lose cards all the time....


----------



## DrLove

Naomi Wolf? Yep, there are batshit crazy conspiracy theorists on the Prog side too - 
Just not near as many 








						The insane conspiracy theories of Naomi Wolf
					

The celebrated author suggests that the US government faked the ISIS beheading videos and is plotting to bring Ebola to America.




					www.vox.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

Moonglow said:


> had to show ID and proof of citizenship to get the voter  card



In many states you don't.

If the democrats succeed with HR.1 - the "Fuck America Act" - it will be illegal to ask for ID in order to register to vote.


----------



## struth

Slade3200 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have to use a picture ID I have a voter registration card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly and you used your ID to get your voter ID card, correct?
Click to expand...

again, that has nothing to do with proving who say you are at the polling station.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, I was born in Cali. Guess what happened to my vote last election... it was rejected because my signature didn’t match the signature on my ID. You make it sound like anybody can roll in off the street and cast a legit vote. That’s total horseshit. As always you don’t know what you are talking about.



You're a fucking liar.

There is no ID check in California.


----------



## struth

Slade3200 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in California, legal, illegal, living, or dead is welcome to vote without ID or any proof of who they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I was born in Cali. Guess what happened to my vote last election... it was rejected because my signature didn’t match the signature on my ID. You make it sound like anybody can roll in off the street and cast a legit vote. That’s total horseshit. As always you don’t know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

That sucks....just image how easy it would have been if Cali just required you to show your photo ID...then you could have voted.  Sounds like California has a horrible system met to keep people from voting.  They should get on board with the photo ID law


----------



## Slade3200

struth said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they get there ballot at the polling place? Their name had to be on a list right? How did their name get on the list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that have to do with proving that they are who they say they are at the polling place?
Click to expand...

Why would they need to do that at the polls? They’ve already registered. Do you think people are out there stealing other peoples identities, figuring out which polling place they are registered at and then committing felonies by giving false names at the polling stations to cast illegal votes? Do you honestly think that is happening any significant way?!

I don’t mind if a county wants to do that as long as there are alternatives should people not have an ID.... but I also do not think it’s a necessary thing as I've seen no evidence of that kind of fraud.


----------



## NoNukes

odanny said:


> You wingnuts sure do get worked up over nothing. Gotta keep the sheep scared in order to get eyeballs on the screens.


Who listens to Naomi Wolfe?


----------



## Slade3200

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I was born in Cali. Guess what happened to my vote last election... it was rejected because my signature didn’t match the signature on my ID. You make it sound like anybody can roll in off the street and cast a legit vote. That’s total horseshit. As always you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> There is no ID check in California.
Click to expand...

I’m not lying at all. My vote was rejected because of a signature mismatch. I live in Cali. I voted in Cali. Where do you live? Where the hell are you getting your fake news from?


----------



## struth

Slade3200 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they get there ballot at the polling place? Their name had to be on a list right? How did their name get on the list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that have to do with proving that they are who they say they are at the polling place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they need to do that at the polls? They’ve already registered. Do you think people are out there stealing other peoples identities, figuring out which polling place they are registered at and then committing felonies by giving false names at the polling stations to cast illegal votes? Do you honestly think that is happening any significant way?!
> 
> I don’t mind if a county wants to do that as long as there are alternatives should people not have an ID.... but I also do not think it’s a necessary thing as I've seen no evidence of that kind of fraud.
Click to expand...

To prove you are who you say you are....this really isn't hard grasp...


----------



## Slade3200

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> had to show ID and proof of citizenship to get the voter  card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In many states you don't.
> 
> If the democrats succeed with HR.1 - the "Fuck America Act" - it will be illegal to ask for ID in order to register to vote.
Click to expand...

Post a link showing it will be illegal to ask for ID to register to vote. I’m calling BS


----------



## Slade3200

struth said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they get there ballot at the polling place? Their name had to be on a list right? How did their name get on the list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that have to do with proving that they are who they say they are at the polling place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they need to do that at the polls? They’ve already registered. Do you think people are out there stealing other peoples identities, figuring out which polling place they are registered at and then committing felonies by giving false names at the polling stations to cast illegal votes? Do you honestly think that is happening any significant way?!
> 
> I don’t mind if a county wants to do that as long as there are alternatives should people not have an ID.... but I also do not think it’s a necessary thing as I've seen no evidence of that kind of fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove you are who you say you are....this really isn't hard grasp...
Click to expand...

Did you read my entire post or just the first line?


----------



## BlindBoo

struth said:


> The Xiden Admin is becoming more and more like Germany in the 1930s, then like America





Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> had to show ID and proof of citizenship to get the voter  card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In many states you don't.
> 
> If the democrats succeed with HR.1 - the "Fuck America Act" - it will be illegal to ask for ID in order to register to vote.
Click to expand...


But HR-1 does not "ban" voter identification laws. Instead, it offers a workaround to state voter IDs for individuals who do not have the means to obtain identification. Voters may alternatively present a sworn, written statement to an election official under penalty of perjury that states the voter is eligible to vote. 









						Fact Check: Did House Democrats vote to ban voter ID nationwide with HR-1?
					

Democrats in the House passed their signature voting rights and anti-corruption bill, HR-1, on Wednesday. No Republicans crossed party lines to support the bill. With conservatives' hardline opposition to HR-1 comes a host of allegations about what the legislation accomplishes would accomplish.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## struth

Slade3200 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they get there ballot at the polling place? Their name had to be on a list right? How did their name get on the list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that have to do with proving that they are who they say they are at the polling place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they need to do that at the polls? They’ve already registered. Do you think people are out there stealing other peoples identities, figuring out which polling place they are registered at and then committing felonies by giving false names at the polling stations to cast illegal votes? Do you honestly think that is happening any significant way?!
> 
> I don’t mind if a county wants to do that as long as there are alternatives should people not have an ID.... but I also do not think it’s a necessary thing as I've seen no evidence of that kind of fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove you are who you say you are....this really isn't hard grasp...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read my entire post or just the first line?
Click to expand...

I had an obvious question before I went on...you have yet to address it, I've asked a few times.

Let me ask once again...what does registering...have to do with proving who you are at the polling station?


----------



## Slade3200

struth said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they get there ballot at the polling place? Their name had to be on a list right? How did their name get on the list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that have to do with proving that they are who they say they are at the polling place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they need to do that at the polls? They’ve already registered. Do you think people are out there stealing other peoples identities, figuring out which polling place they are registered at and then committing felonies by giving false names at the polling stations to cast illegal votes? Do you honestly think that is happening any significant way?!
> 
> I don’t mind if a county wants to do that as long as there are alternatives should people not have an ID.... but I also do not think it’s a necessary thing as I've seen no evidence of that kind of fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove you are who you say you are....this really isn't hard grasp...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read my entire post or just the first line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an obvious question before I went on...you have yet to address it, I've asked a few times.
> 
> Let me ask once again...what does registering...have to do with proving who you are at the polling station?
Click to expand...

It doesn’t have anything to do with proving who you are at the polling station. I wasn’t aware there was a problem with identity theft at polling stations to justify that requirement to be in place. People here are claiming that people can vote with out ID and I was explaining that that is false


----------



## Uncensored2008

struth said:


> That sucks....just image how easy it would have been if Cali just required you to show your photo ID...then you could have voted.  Sounds like California has a horrible system met to keep people from voting.  They should get on board with the photo ID law



Ask anyone from California, there is no ID check.

You sign a book and cast your vote - that's all.

Slade is flat out lying.


----------



## sartre play

I understand your fear, you have a right to feel how ever you want. I am just unhappy about another year of not being able to travel or visit with friends for fear of getting the virus or worse one of the new more dangerous variants. Yes its a blessing that most people just get a flu like illness, how ever you chose to count the number of dead its to many, that may not make a difference until its someone important to you.  SO my choice follow the medical advice, get the shots, hope enough people do so I don't lose my freedoms for another year.


----------



## struth

Slade3200 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they get there ballot at the polling place? Their name had to be on a list right? How did their name get on the list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that have to do with proving that they are who they say they are at the polling place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they need to do that at the polls? They’ve already registered. Do you think people are out there stealing other peoples identities, figuring out which polling place they are registered at and then committing felonies by giving false names at the polling stations to cast illegal votes? Do you honestly think that is happening any significant way?!
> 
> I don’t mind if a county wants to do that as long as there are alternatives should people not have an ID.... but I also do not think it’s a necessary thing as I've seen no evidence of that kind of fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove you are who you say you are....this really isn't hard grasp...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read my entire post or just the first line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an obvious question before I went on...you have yet to address it, I've asked a few times.
> 
> Let me ask once again...what does registering...have to do with proving who you are at the polling station?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t have anything to do with proving who you are at the polling station. I wasn’t aware there was a problem with identity theft at polling stations to justify that requirement to be in place. People here are claiming that people can vote with out ID and I was explaining that that is false
Click to expand...

Sure it does...that's what this is all about...do you not even know what the topic is?  The issue is proving who you are when you VOTE...not when you register, at some point, somewhere...but who you are at the poll when you actual vote. 

You haven't explained how it's false.  You have shown that you might have to show an ID to register to vote, but that's not the same as voting.


----------



## struth

Uncensored2008 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks....just image how easy it would have been if Cali just required you to show your photo ID...then you could have voted.  Sounds like California has a horrible system met to keep people from voting.  They should get on board with the photo ID law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask anyone from California, there is no ID check.
> 
> You sign a book and cast your vote - that's all.
> 
> Slade is flat out lying.
Click to expand...

oh thank goodness...seems like Cali would have solved a lot of their issues with a simple ID requirement


----------



## Uncensored2008

Slade3200 said:


> I’m not lying at all. My vote was rejected because of a signature mismatch. I live in Cali. I voted in Cali. Where do you live? Where the hell are you getting your fake news from?



You are lying. I've been a poll worker.

To register, you can be automatically registered at the DMV, or sign up outside any grocery store. No one asks for ID or any proof of identity. At the DMV it's assumed that your identity is known, but we give drivers licenses to illegals, so this is a clear path to illegals voting.

Voting is just sign the book and get your ballot.

The ONLY way there would be any sort of is if you sought to cast a provisional ballot, in which they MIGHT check signature to the registration form.



			https://www.sos.ca.gov/elections/voting-resources/provisional-voting


----------



## struth

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not lying at all. My vote was rejected because of a signature mismatch. I live in Cali. I voted in Cali. Where do you live? Where the hell are you getting your fake news from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying. I've been a poll worker.
> 
> To register, you can be automatically registered at the DMV, or sign up outside any grocery store. No one asks for ID or any proof of identity. At the DMV it's assumed that your identity is known, but we give drivers licenses to illegals, so this is a clear path to illegals voting.
> 
> Voting is just sign the book and get your ballot.
> 
> The ONLY way there would be any sort of is if you sought to cast a provisional ballot, in which they MIGHT check signature to the registration form.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sos.ca.gov/elections/voting-resources/provisional-voting
Click to expand...

Thank you for proving the facts here.  

I know in my state you don't have to show an ID to register either.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Slade3200 said:


> Post a link showing it will be illegal to ask for ID to register to vote. I’m calling BS



Seriously?





__





						McConnell: Dem’s H.R. 1 Bans Voter I.D., But Makes Ballot Harvesting Mandatory
					

“Democrats are pitching a massive takeover of all 50 states’ election laws” that would put local elections in the hands of Democrat D.C. lawyers, Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) warned Thursday.




					cnsnews.com


----------



## d0gbreath

As soon as those passports are a thing, I'll be selling my homemade ones for $80 a pop.


----------



## Slade3200

struth said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Dems want ID to prove you had the vaccine, but they don't want ID to prove who you are when you vote?  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know anybody who votes that hasn’t had to show an ID or prove their citizenship though other means. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of people that didn't have to show their photo ID to vote at the polling station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they get there ballot at the polling place? Their name had to be on a list right? How did their name get on the list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that have to do with proving that they are who they say they are at the polling place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they need to do that at the polls? They’ve already registered. Do you think people are out there stealing other peoples identities, figuring out which polling place they are registered at and then committing felonies by giving false names at the polling stations to cast illegal votes? Do you honestly think that is happening any significant way?!
> 
> I don’t mind if a county wants to do that as long as there are alternatives should people not have an ID.... but I also do not think it’s a necessary thing as I've seen no evidence of that kind of fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove you are who you say you are....this really isn't hard grasp...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read my entire post or just the first line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an obvious question before I went on...you have yet to address it, I've asked a few times.
> 
> Let me ask once again...what does registering...have to do with proving who you are at the polling station?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t have anything to do with proving who you are at the polling station. I wasn’t aware there was a problem with identity theft at polling stations to justify that requirement to be in place. People here are claiming that people can vote with out ID and I was explaining that that is false
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does...that's what this is all about...do you not even know what the topic is?  The issue is proving who you are when you VOTE...not when you register, at some point, somewhere...but who you are at the poll when you actual vote.
> 
> You haven't explained how it's false.  You have shown that you might have to show an ID to register to vote, but that's not the same as voting.
Click to expand...

No I’m saying you definitely have to show an ID or proof of citizenship to register to vote. Then you check in at the polls or get yoir ballot in the mail which is verified by your signature. Do you want the post office to start checking IDs when people mail their ballots as well?


----------



## Slade3200

Uncensored2008 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks....just image how easy it would have been if Cali just required you to show your photo ID...then you could have voted.  Sounds like California has a horrible system met to keep people from voting.  They should get on board with the photo ID law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask anyone from California, there is no ID check.
> 
> You sign a book and cast your vote - that's all.
> 
> Slade is flat out lying.
Click to expand...

Do you live in California? Vote in California? Because I do. Which fake news site are you getting this retarded intel from?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Slade3200 said:


> Do you live in California? Vote in California? Because I do. Which fake news site are you getting this retarded intel from?



I live in Yorba Linda, just east of Anaheim. I was born in Sierra Madre, next to Pasadena. I grew up in West Covina.

Why you are lying I can't say - but you are lying and anyone from California knows it.


----------



## Chillicothe

A couple of observations, if I may:



LA RAM FAN said:


> *".....,now we know how the Jews felt during nazi Germany.*


Now, to be sure, poster *Fan,* I had no family that was lost in the Holocaust.  
Nonetheless, I can surmise that those Jewish families throughout the world who DID lose some or many, members of their extended families to Nazi starvation, shooting pits, and gas chambers, .....well, I can imagine those grievously damaged families viewing your histrionic caterwauling over a shot-card as silly, petty, mindless, insensitive, ignorant, shallow and narcissistic.

Now mind you, I wouldn't necessarily say that of you or your avatar.  But I can see how some who had real skin in game, who experienced real unfathomable  tragedy......might.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



22lcidw said:


> *I think about as an option escaping from the United States if it comes to it.*



Do tell.
Share with us, if you will, poster *cidw,* what locale you are you contemplating for your next home country?

And if you would, please share why you think that country is better than others.

Thanx in advance.




*ps......Oh yeah, one more request, if you don't mind:  Is there a triggering event you are anticipating that will send you off to be an ex-pat, or maybe even renounce your citizenship in the United States of America?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

JWBooth said:


> View attachment 474190



The deadly irony is eerily similar.  Seems very few people are able to see the line we are crossing here.


----------



## woodwork201

jbrownson0831 said:


> Yeah, can't be expected to have an ID to vote but a vaccine passport for all is mandatory hahahahahaha



Illegal immigrants won't be required to have one.


----------



## bendog

Moonglow said:


> I already take my freedom and my mobility rights without asking permission.


I'd be very happy to stay at hotels that only rent to people with vacinnation records.  I have to show an ID anyway.  Not to mention a credit card.


----------



## Slade3200

struth said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not lying at all. My vote was rejected because of a signature mismatch. I live in Cali. I voted in Cali. Where do you live? Where the hell are you getting your fake news from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying. I've been a poll worker.
> 
> To register, you can be automatically registered at the DMV, or sign up outside any grocery store. No one asks for ID or any proof of identity. At the DMV it's assumed that your identity is known, but we give drivers licenses to illegals, so this is a clear path to illegals voting.
> 
> Voting is just sign the book and get your ballot.
> 
> The ONLY way there would be any sort of is if you sought to cast a provisional ballot, in which they MIGHT check signature to the registration form.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sos.ca.gov/elections/voting-resources/provisional-voting
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for proving the facts here.
> 
> I know in my state you don't have to show an ID to register either.
Click to expand...

Proving facts?! Haha, what in the world do you think that link proves?! Because it sure as hell isn’t anything he has been claiming! Happy for you to prove me wrong... go for it!


----------



## Slade3200

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in California? Vote in California? Because I do. Which fake news site are you getting this retarded intel from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Yorba Linda, just east of Anaheim. I was born in Sierra Madre, next to Pasadena. I grew up in West Covina.
> 
> Why you are lying I can't say - but you are lying and anyone from California knows it.
Click to expand...

I’m not lying. There’s is no way you can register to vote without proving you’re a citizen. You can request a provisional ballot but if they can’t verify that you’re registered then your vote doesn’t count. You’re full of shit


----------



## Slade3200

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a link showing it will be illegal to ask for ID to register to vote. I’m calling BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell: Dem’s H.R. 1 Bans Voter I.D., But Makes Ballot Harvesting Mandatory
> 
> 
> “Democrats are pitching a massive takeover of all 50 states’ election laws” that would put local elections in the hands of Democrat D.C. lawyers, Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) warned Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnsnews.com
Click to expand...

This link says absolutely nothing to prove your claim. Post the law not somebody else’s distorted interpretation of it


----------



## LordBrownTrout

The vaccinated may start shedding more lethal variants so they may need to be segregated away from the healthy populace.


----------



## B. Kidd

LordBrownTrout said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 474190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deadly irony is eerily similar.  Seems very few people are able to see the line we are crossing here.
Click to expand...


I see it.
And got the vaccine. But it's nobody's business unless I decide to let 'em know.
It's called choice!


----------



## LordBrownTrout

B. Kidd said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 474190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deadly irony is eerily similar.  Seems very few people are able to see the line we are crossing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see it.
> And got the vaccine. But it's nobody's business unless I decide to let 'em know.
> It's called choice!
Click to expand...


I know you see it and I agree with you.  Its about choice.


----------



## B. Kidd

LordBrownTrout said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 474190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deadly irony is eerily similar.  Seems very few people are able to see the line we are crossing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see it.
> And got the vaccine. But it's nobody's business unless I decide to let 'em know.
> It's called choice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you see it and I agree with you.  Its about choice.
Click to expand...


I guess that they'll have to change the HIPPA law if they want to make a vaccine passport mandatory! Otherwise, the Fed's would get sued out of existence!!


----------



## woodwork201

Moonglow said:


> Human liberty has always been limited.



Limited by kings and tyrants.  The former's claim to power is by blood and birth and the latter's is by brute force.  Our government has neither of these by intent.  Their only power is what the people gave them in the Constitution.   They have neither right nor authority to limit our human liberty beyond that which was ratified into the Constitution.

Nothing in the Constitution allows this kind of monitoring of people and their movements.


----------



## Crepitus

JustAGuy1 said:


> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.


Who?


----------



## woodwork201

NoNukes said:


> Who listens to Naomi Wolfe?



You mean, who's afraid of Naomi Wolfe, don't you?  Easy: the Democrats.


----------



## woodwork201

BlindBoo said:


> But HR-1 does not "ban" voter identification laws. Instead, it offers a workaround to state voter IDs for individuals who do not have the means to obtain identification. Voters may alternatively present a sworn, written statement to an election official under penalty of perjury that states the voter is eligible to vote.



Because everyone knows that perjury is a crime and they could go to jail for it... So people who are going to vote illegally won't commit perjury because they don't want to break the law...

I've heard this logic somewhere else... Oh.. yeah.  This may as well be a gun control thread.  If we just pass another law then crimes will be illegal so criminals will quit committing crimes.


----------



## 22lcidw

odanny said:


> You wingnuts sure do get worked up over nothing. Gotta keep the sheep scared in order to get eyeballs on the screens.


Your reaction to wearing masks and other things does not exude confidence in your machismo.


----------



## Chillicothe

LordBrownTrout said:


> *"..... I agree with you. Its about choice."*



Well, yes....as has been said earlier: it is about "_choice"._

You get to choose whether you carry a shot-card.

Retailers, airlines, churches, theatres, stadiums, restaurants and taverns get to choose whether to only allow attendees who have the shot-card to enter their facilities.

You gotta love choice.


----------



## Rigby5

surada said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WufFlu is nowhere on  a par with those diseases, fearmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its killed several million people worldwide, you fool.
Click to expand...


It killed no one who was not already compromised somehow.
And it is not covid-19 that killed anyone actually.
It is only an over reaction by the immune system that causes any harm at all.
And that not only should have been easily treatable with immuno suppressants like fluvoxamine, but also we should have minimized the deaths by trying to accelerate herd immunity last March, instead of making it last forever by "flattening the curve".
Out of 7.9 billion, that a few million is not significant.


----------



## lennypartiv

Libs cry because a few people get the sniffles from Covid.


----------



## Aletheia4u

They are trying to have control over travelers. Since they have tricked immigrants into leaving their country. That they are making sure that they will not return. And so they will be unable to return to their homeland. 
 The Elites are land grabbling. 



			https://banned.video/watch?id=6063c847acb01d6f47aaef71


----------



## pknopp

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad she was one of the leading lights of the fascist movement...
> 
> 
> 
> Even Malcom X had a turn of direction and change of heart before he got gunned down by his
> fellow brothers that didn't want to hear that the "White Devils" were not all evil.
> 
> Wolf's former political self makes her conversion to this new civil libertarian version all the more valuable and informative. I don't care if she was one of Hillary's pack years back.
> I care about not going down the road China is on
Click to expand...


She has always been of the classic Liberal persuasion. Classic Liberals have always been civil libertarians. I dismiss when someone calls Obama or Hillary a Liberal. They are little more than what most politicians are. People wanting power and to control people. Classical Liberals are all about NOT controlling people.

While I would disagree with Wolf on certain issues I always liked her because she was always honest.

All the Democrats have to do is say that this I.D. will have a picture and be used for voting and the GOP will jump on board.


----------



## NoNukes

woodwork201 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who listens to Naomi Wolfe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, who's afraid of Naomi Wolfe, don't you?  Easy: the Democrats.
Click to expand...

I do not know anyone who foes not think she is a joke.


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## ABikerSailor

I saw on the news tonight that they are considering possible COVID passports.  Many companies think it's a good idea.  And, by the way, if you have already had both your shots, you can take your card to Staples, and they will laminate it for you, so you can carry it wherever you go.

Here's the link.........................









						The next vaccine challenge: Building a workable 'passport' app
					

Tech companies, nonprofits and state agencies are racing to build digital vaccine certificates, and the Biden administration may have a say in how they turn out.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Now, after watching the news segment, I wondered if there was an easy way to tell everyone you were vaccinated, and not release your medical information.  The solution was very simple......................go to the DMV and have them put it on your drivers license.  I mean, we already have people who are willing to be organ donors put it on theirs, and it's in the database.  Matter of fact, here in TX, if you bring in a copy of your DD214 (discharge papers), you can have the fact that you are a veteran of whichever service, and it's on your license as well.  So?  My solution would be to take your vaccination card (after you are fully vaccinated) into the DMV, have them print up a license saying you are fully vaccinated, and let it go at that.

And, if you're worried about the extra cost, don't be, it won't be more than 20 bucks to get a new one.  More people pay to have expedited service at the airport saying they are good to go than what a new license would cost.

Hopefully, someone in a position to bring this up or enact it sees it on these boards.


----------



## toobfreak

ABikerSailor said:


> I saw on the news tonight that they are considering possible COVID passports.  Many companies think it's a good idea.  And, by the way, if you have already had both your shots, you can take your card to Staples, and they will laminate it for you, so you can carry it wherever you go.
> 
> Here's the link.........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next vaccine challenge: Building a workable 'passport' app
> 
> 
> Tech companies, nonprofits and state agencies are racing to build digital vaccine certificates, and the Biden administration may have a say in how they turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, after watching the news segment, I wondered if there was an easy way to tell everyone you were vaccinated, and not release your medical information.  The solution was very simple......................go to the DMV and have them put it on your drivers license.  I mean, we already have people who are willing to be organ donors put it on theirs, and it's in the database.  Matter of fact, here in TX, if you bring in a copy of your DD214 (discharge papers), you can have the fact that you are a veteran of whichever service, and it's on your license as well.  So?  My solution would be to take your vaccination card (after you are fully vaccinated) into the DMV, have them print up a license saying you are fully vaccinated, and let it go at that.
> 
> And, if you're worried about the extra cost, don't be, it won't be more than 20 bucks to get a new one.  More people pay to have expedited service at the airport saying they are good to go than what a new license would cost.
> 
> Hopefully, someone in a position to bring this up or enact it sees it on these boards.





To what end?  The vaccine doesn't immunize you from getting Covid or carry it to others, it just lessens the symptoms when you get it!  Worse, the vaccine is neither tested nor guaranteed.


----------



## Burgermeister

Who changed the title of my thread? It was "Prepare to get a vaccine passport", which was the title of video in the post. I don't give a shit what Naomi Wolf thinks about anything so who changed my thread title?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

ABikerSailor said:


> I saw on the news tonight that they are considering possible COVID passports. Many companies think it's a good idea. And, by the way, if you have already had both your shots, you can take your card to Staples, and they will laminate it for you, so you can carry it wherever you go.
> 
> Here's the link.........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next vaccine challenge: Building a workable 'passport' app
> 
> 
> Tech companies, nonprofits and state agencies are racing to build digital vaccine certificates, and the Biden administration may have a say in how they turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, after watching the news segment, I wondered if there was an easy way to tell everyone you were vaccinated, and not release your medical information. The solution was very simple......................go to the DMV and have them put it on your drivers license. I mean, we already have people who are willing to be organ donors put it on theirs, and it's in the database. Matter of fact, here in TX, if you bring in a copy of your DD214 (discharge papers), you can have the fact that you are a veteran of whichever service, and it's on your license as well. So? My solution would be to take your vaccination card (after you are fully vaccinated) into the DMV, have them print up a license saying you are fully vaccinated, and let it go at that.
> 
> And, if you're worried about the extra cost, don't be, it won't be more than 20 bucks to get a new one. More people pay to have expedited service at the airport saying they are good to go than what a new license would cost.
> 
> Hopefully, someone in a position to bring this up or enact it sees it on these boards.



That would be kinda stupid given the fact no matter how many get the vaccination, this will all be behind us by the middle of summer.  Nobody will need proof of anything yet alone have to carry around that information for several years later.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Please let DeSantis run in 24. Maybe Ted Cancun Cruz can be his VP. Perfect Reps for the party of Clowns



Cruz has been pretty animated lately, especially on the border.  If Trump doesn't or can't run in 2024, I expect Cruz to be there for the nomination. If he is, he gets my vote for sure.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JustAGuy1 said:


> The Biden administration is working on a vaccine-passport program that would allow people to prove they have received a coronavirus vaccination before entering venues that have been closed during the pandemic, such as offices or movie theatres, The Washington Post and CNN reported.
> 
> Five officials, who spoke anonymously, told The Post that the White House is pushing efforts by federal agencies and private companies to develop the program.
> 
> Vaccine passports have been widely touted around the world as a way for commerce to start returning to normal while reducing the risk of COVID-19 outbreaks. They could be required for entry to sports arenas, music venues, or restaurants, or to travel internationally.
> 
> The passports will likely take the form of a scannable code displayed on smartphones, private developers told The Post, while users without smartphones will be able to print codes onto paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration is developing a national coronavirus 'vaccine-passport' program for Americans
> 
> 
> Under the plans, Americans could have to show a "vaccine passport" to enter some sports arenas, music venues, or restaurants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full on facism


Only an idiot would say otherwise.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Desperado said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey Joe!  Eat me!"
> 
> *Florida governor Ron DeSantis says he will issue an executive order that will ban local governments and businesses from mandating vaccine passports. *
> 
> Ron DeSantis Says He Will Take Executive Action and Forbid Vaccine Passports in Florida - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> 
> What a great governor
Click to expand...

Indeed,if either him or kristi norm became the next potus that would be a dream come true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wingnuts sure do get worked up over nothing. Gotta keep the sheep scared in order to get eyeballs on the screens.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem like an expert on sheep behavior, based on your opinions and behavior.
> Learn Mandarin and move on over to China, where you will find you fit right in.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dadoalex

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...

Let's see, how should I put this...Oh yes!


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please let DeSantis run in 24. Maybe Ted Cancun Cruz can be his VP. Perfect Reps for the party of Clowns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruz has been pretty animated lately, especially on the border.  If Trump doesn't or can't run in 2024, I expect Cruz to be there for the nomination. If he is, he gets my vote for sure.
Click to expand...

Haha. I’m sure Cruz would get your vote. It will be the biggest blow out in election history no matter who the Dems ran. I’m sure you’d just dismiss it and call it rigged though. So predictable


----------



## Borillar

The Original Tree said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you traveled before 1980, you had an immunization card requirement .. not for Europe, but for Africa and the Near East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking traveling inside the USA. The Republican Real ID laws force us to have papers to ride in a Plane, Train, Bus, drive an Automobile or Vote! Plus you must have insurance to drive.
> 
> We also went to Mexico & Canada without Pass Ports. Now we are prisoners' in our own country. Free people can't vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada and Mexico have the right to protect themselves from travelers carrying disease. Get your vaccinations or stay home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why aren't we forcibly injecting Illegal Aliens with this vaccine and sending them home if they aren't vaccinated if this vaccine is just so amazing you want to force it to have it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were claiming children never got Covid.
> 
> Immunization cards were the norm up thru the 1980s in most of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one wants to listen to that bullshit when we are talking about The Left implementing the most Fascist Control over a Free People in History.
> 
> What are you going to do to the people who don't get vaccinations?  Make them wear a yellow star of David?
> 
> That's how that crap started in Germany.  First they said The Jews were dirty, then they said they were disease ridden, then they moved them in to the Ghettos for their "own safety"  then they took away everyone's right to free speech, then they took the guns, and then they put people on Cattle Cars to relocate them to safe detention facilities, and then they herded everyone in to gas chambers and burned them in the ovens.
> 
> Look in the mirror.  The Fascist is you, the Fascist is your Neighbor, your mayor, you board of education, your congressman, your current president and his administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God, you are a moron. Up until about 1980 ALL International Travelers had shot cards... If you weren't up to date on your cholera booster etc, you didn't get thru customs and immigration.
> 
> How could you be so GD stupid?
> 
> Israel rolls out "vaccine passport" system
> And it's a-- there are deep and complex issues that we need to explore. Story continues ROXANA SABERI: Issues like potential discrimination against people who don't want a shot ... Israel have ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares about what YOU want.  We are not going to participate in your Fascist Tracking of us.  When are you standing in line to get your 666 tattoo and chip inserted in to your big forehead?
> 
> COVID like Russian Collusion is your hoax, not mine.
Click to expand...

Isn't that what you want just to vote?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Haha. I’m sure Cruz would get your vote. It will be the biggest blow out in election history no matter who the Dems ran. I’m sure you’d just dismiss it and call it rigged though. So predictable



I don't know why you think that.  Cruz is a very intelligent man.  He's argued cases before the Supreme Court.  

I would call it rigged if Cruz ran against a clown who's son was under an FBI investigation that he too was involved in; a man with dementia that can't even get up a flight of stairs; a person that promised us he'd strip our gun rights away, open the border to infected illegals to spread their death across our country, and increase taxes on our job producers when we need them the most.  

Yes, if Cruz did run against anybody like that, the election would have to be rigged.  Either that, or you think most of America is stupid.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. I’m sure Cruz would get your vote. It will be the biggest blow out in election history no matter who the Dems ran. I’m sure you’d just dismiss it and call it rigged though. So predictable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you think that.  Cruz is a very intelligent man.  He's argued cases before the Supreme Court.
> 
> I would call it rigged if Cruz ran against a clown who's son was under an FBI investigation that he too was involved in; a man with dementia that can't even get up a flight of stairs; a person that promised us he'd strip our gun rights away, open the border to infected illegals to spread their death across our country, and increase taxes on our job producers when we need them the most.
> 
> Yes, if Cruz did run against anybody like that, the election would have to be rigged.  Either that, or you think most of America is stupid.
Click to expand...

That person just legitimately whooped Trump so You’d be set up for another upset. Cruz may be book smart but the guy is a greasy snake oil salesman. Most people can see it after listening to him for 5 seconds. How so many are blind to that baffles me.


----------



## woodwork201

Burgermeister said:


> Who changed the title of my thread? It was "Prepare to get a vaccine passport", which was the title of video in the post. I don't give a shit what Naomi Wolf thinks about anything so who changed my thread title?


Most likely it was merged and the other thread won.


----------



## Aletheia4u

All vaccines but not just this one cause damages. But for some reason that they are amplifying of those who has been injured or killed by this vaccine. But making it to seem as if the other vaccines of the past were safe. 
 But they are not trying to kill us with this vaccine. But to slow down our brain activity to prevent us from being independent thinkers, unable to rationalize or be reasonable. That we will have to depend on other sources to do our thinking for us like a A.I. computer. 
 Years ago they have given us vaccines with mercury in it. And mercury is known to damage the brain. It is a neurotoxin that it dulls our thinking abilities. But it is hard for mercury to come out. But the effects of the mercury is wearing off. That some of us has eliminated it from out of our system. and now we are able to analyze what they are doing. 
 So now they want to give us vaccines every year to make sure that our bodies will not be able to sweat it out. That we will stay dumbed down forever, while they are putting their thumbs up our anuses. But these vaccines will cause us to not know where they has placed their thumbs. 










						Vaccines, Autism and Brain Damage: What's in a Name?
					

CBS News has Found Nearly 1,300 Cases in which Vaccine-Related Brain Damage has been Compensated in Court Over the Past 20 Years




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Burgermeister

Borillar said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you traveled before 1980, you had an immunization card requirement .. not for Europe, but for Africa and the Near East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking traveling inside the USA. The Republican Real ID laws force us to have papers to ride in a Plane, Train, Bus, drive an Automobile or Vote! Plus you must have insurance to drive.
> 
> We also went to Mexico & Canada without Pass Ports. Now we are prisoners' in our own country. Free people can't vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada and Mexico have the right to protect themselves from travelers carrying disease. Get your vaccinations or stay home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why aren't we forcibly injecting Illegal Aliens with this vaccine and sending them home if they aren't vaccinated if this vaccine is just so amazing you want to force it to have it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were claiming children never got Covid.
> 
> Immunization cards were the norm up thru the 1980s in most of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one wants to listen to that bullshit when we are talking about The Left implementing the most Fascist Control over a Free People in History.
> 
> What are you going to do to the people who don't get vaccinations?  Make them wear a yellow star of David?
> 
> That's how that crap started in Germany.  First they said The Jews were dirty, then they said they were disease ridden, then they moved them in to the Ghettos for their "own safety"  then they took away everyone's right to free speech, then they took the guns, and then they put people on Cattle Cars to relocate them to safe detention facilities, and then they herded everyone in to gas chambers and burned them in the ovens.
> 
> Look in the mirror.  The Fascist is you, the Fascist is your Neighbor, your mayor, you board of education, your congressman, your current president and his administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God, you are a moron. Up until about 1980 ALL International Travelers had shot cards... If you weren't up to date on your cholera booster etc, you didn't get thru customs and immigration.
> 
> How could you be so GD stupid?
> 
> Israel rolls out "vaccine passport" system
> And it's a-- there are deep and complex issues that we need to explore. Story continues ROXANA SABERI: Issues like potential discrimination against people who don't want a shot ... Israel have ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares about what YOU want.  We are not going to participate in your Fascist Tracking of us.  When are you standing in line to get your 666 tattoo and chip inserted in to your big forehead?
> 
> COVID like Russian Collusion is your hoax, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that what you want just to vote?
Click to expand...

Yeah but it shows me as TS.. I'll live!


----------



## Unkotare

Dadoalex said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see, how should I put this...Oh yes!
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Click to expand...


So you never say anything, is that it? Why the hell are you wasting time here?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> That person just legitimately whooped Trump so You’d be set up for another upset. Cruz may be book smart but the guy is a greasy snake oil salesman. Most people can see it after listening to him for 5 seconds. How so many are blind to that baffles me.



There was nothing legitimate about a vegetable being elected to the presidency.  Actually it's quite an embarrassment.  But now we are heading into a 5 trillion dollar additional debt mostly for Democrat pork and commie paybacks.


----------



## Dadoalex

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see, how should I put this...Oh yes!
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you never say anything, is that it? Why the hell are you wasting time here?
Click to expand...

I say what I need.  Post crap and you get crap back.  Enjoy.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Aletheia4u said:


> All vaccines but not just this one cause damages. But for some reason that they are amplifying of those who has been injured or killed by this vaccine. But making it to seem as if the other vaccines of the past were safe.
> But they are not trying to kill us with this vaccine. But to slow down our brain activity to prevent us from being independent thinkers, unable to rationalize or be reasonable. That we will have to depend on other sources to do our thinking for us like a A.I. computer.
> Years ago they have given us vaccines with mercury in it. And mercury is known to damage the brain. It is a neurotoxin that it dulls our thinking abilities. But it is hard for mercury to come out. But the effects of the mercury is wearing off. That some of us has eliminated it from out of our system. and now we are able to analyze what they are doing.
> So now they want to give us vaccines every year to make sure that our bodies will not be able to sweat it out. That we will stay dumbed down forever, while they are putting their thumbs up our anuses. But these vaccines will cause us to not know where they has placed their thumbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccines, Autism and Brain Damage: What's in a Name?
> 
> 
> CBS News has Found Nearly 1,300 Cases in which Vaccine-Related Brain Damage has been Compensated in Court Over the Past 20 Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com



Q supporter I'm guessing?  I bet you are.


----------



## Unkotare

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see, how should I put this...Oh yes!
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you never say anything, is that it? Why the hell are you wasting time here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say what I need.
Click to expand...


You say nothing, kid.


----------



## Dadoalex

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see, how should I put this...Oh yes!
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you never say anything, is that it? Why the hell are you wasting time here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say what I need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say nothing, kid.
Click to expand...

Sure I do.  That you're too stupid to understand anything beyond rolling your boogers around for a quick nibble is a you problem,


----------



## Unkotare

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see, how should I put this...Oh yes!
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you never say anything, is that it? Why the hell are you wasting time here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say what I need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say nothing, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do.  That you're too stupid to understand anything beyond rolling your boogers around for a quick nibble is a you problem,
Click to expand...

There’s more nothing.


----------



## wamose

If you agree with Democrats today, you can kiss your rights goodbye, idiot.


----------



## Dadoalex

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see, how should I put this...Oh yes!
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you never say anything, is that it? Why the hell are you wasting time here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say what I need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say nothing, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do.  That you're too stupid to understand anything beyond rolling your boogers around for a quick nibble is a you problem,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s more nothing.
Click to expand...

Enjoy your dinner.  Try some used TP for dessert.  YOU will, I'm sure, love it.


----------



## Unkotare

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see, how should I put this...Oh yes!
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you never say anything, is that it? Why the hell are you wasting time here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say what I need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say nothing, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do.  That you're too stupid to understand anything beyond rolling your boogers around for a quick nibble is a you problem,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s more nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy your dinner.  Try some used TP for dessert.  YOU will, I'm sure, love it.
Click to expand...


Do you think you could quote one thread, one post of yours that was NOT a pointless nonsense? You can do that, can't you?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dadoalex said:


> Sure I do. That you're too stupid to understand anything beyond rolling your boogers around for a quick nibble is a you problem,



I used to say things exactly like that........when I was 10 years old.


----------



## pknopp

wamose said:


> If you agree with Democrats today, you can kiss your rights goodbye, idiot.



 It was Trump that banned bump stops. It was Trump that argued to take people's guns and ask questions later.


----------



## Dadoalex

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see, how should I put this...Oh yes!
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you never say anything, is that it? Why the hell are you wasting time here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say what I need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say nothing, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do.  That you're too stupid to understand anything beyond rolling your boogers around for a quick nibble is a you problem,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s more nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy your dinner.  Try some used TP for dessert.  YOU will, I'm sure, love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think you could quote one thread, one post of yours that was NOT a pointless nonsense? You can do that, can't you?
Click to expand...

Sure.


----------



## Dadoalex

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I do. That you're too stupid to understand anything beyond rolling your boogers around for a quick nibble is a you problem,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to say things exactly like that........when I was 10 years old.
Click to expand...

Yet you keep responding stalker?

And what will you do on your 11th birthday?


----------



## krichton

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...






Oddball said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WufFlu is nowhere on  a par with those diseases, fearmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its killed several million people worldwide, you fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 552,000 in the US. 4% of the world's population and 20% of the world's death. Thanks Trumpy Bear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Murican numbers are grossly inflated and you know it....You're lying out your ass.
Click to expand...



Post links to a legit source (not some far right wing website) confirming this claim.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad she was one of the leading lights of the fascist movement...
> 
> 
> 
> Even Malcom X had a turn of direction and change of heart before he got gunned down by his
> fellow brothers that didn't want to hear that the "White Devils" were not all evil.
> 
> Wolf's former political self makes her conversion to this new civil libertarian version all the more valuable and informative. I don't care if she was one of Hillary's pack years back.
> I care about not going down the road China is on
Click to expand...

You seriously think he got gunned down by his brothers? Damn have you been asleep.Next thing you are going to say is oswald killed jfk.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see, how should I put this...Oh yes!
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you never say anything, is that it? Why the hell are you wasting time here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say what I need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say nothing, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do.  That you're too stupid to understand anything beyond rolling your boogers around for a quick nibble is a you problem,
Click to expand...

We agree on one thing,unkotore is an idiot.  This resident troll whines to the mods on ever tiny thing in the world when losing an argument like a baby does with his mommy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wamose said:


> If you agree with Democrats today, you can kiss your rights goodbye, idiot.


Speaking of the topic Naomi wolf is one of the most credible people in the country,anybody that says otherwise is a fucking  idiot or paid troll


----------



## DrLove

krichton said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Murican numbers are grossly inflated and you know it....You're lying out your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post links to a legit source (not some far right wing website) confirming this claim.
Click to expand...


I've yet to find a qualified virologist or scientist who believes US numbers are overinflated. In fact, nearly all (including Fauci and Birx) believe the number to be around 20% low.

People (especially seniors) often don't seek help when they're sick. So they die at home and are written off as normal, natural causes.








						Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
					

President Trump and other conspiracy fantasists touted the fake claim that COVID death counts are exaggerated. But three kinds of evidence point to more than 350,000 deaths*




					www.scientificamerican.com
				




Q-Kooks like BurgerBoy of course believe that crap. Sadly, so do a third of Americans (same knuckleheads who swallowed Rump's Big Lie) 








						Nearly A Third Of Americans Believe Covid-19 Death Toll Conspiracy Theory
					

Health experts believe the reported death count is in fact lower than the actual number of Covid-19 deaths.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Dadoalex

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see, how should I put this...Oh yes!
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you never say anything, is that it? Why the hell are you wasting time here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say what I need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say nothing, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do.  That you're too stupid to understand anything beyond rolling your boogers around for a quick nibble is a you problem,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We agree on one thing,unkotore is an idiot.  This resident troll whines to the mods on ever tiny thing in the world when losing an argument like a baby does with his mommy.
Click to expand...

I don't mind showing an idiot as an idiot but he was beginning to stalk and that is a line that can't be crossed.


----------



## Leo123

I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wolf has done it again.


----------



## Slade3200

Leo123 said:


> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.


The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
Click to expand...

99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
Click to expand...

Are you getting your numbers from somebody else or did you count them up yourself? Since we know you didn’t count can you tell us who it is that you trust for accurate numbers?


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting your numbers from somebody else or did you count them up yourself? Since we know you didn’t count can you tell us who it is that you trust for accurate numbers?
Click to expand...

The CDC put that number out.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting your numbers from somebody else or did you count them up yourself? Since we know you didn’t count can you tell us who it is that you trust for accurate numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC put that number out.
Click to expand...

Do you trust the CDC numbers?


----------



## struth

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting your numbers from somebody else or did you count them up yourself? Since we know you didn’t count can you tell us who it is that you trust for accurate numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC put that number out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you trust the CDC numbers?
Click to expand...

do you not?


----------



## Slade3200

struth said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting your numbers from somebody else or did you count them up yourself? Since we know you didn’t count can you tell us who it is that you trust for accurate numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC put that number out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you trust the CDC numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you not?
Click to expand...

I’m good with the CDC. I’m curious what conspiracy boy here has to say


----------



## surada

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...


We have had immunization cards in the past for all international travelers.. and we have to vaccinate children before they can be enrolled in school. This is a lot of hysterical drama.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting your numbers from somebody else or did you count them up yourself? Since we know you didn’t count can you tell us who it is that you trust for accurate numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC put that number out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you trust the CDC numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m good with the CDC. I’m curious what conspiracy boy here has to say
Click to expand...

Because the mods say something is a conspiracy does not mean it is, it is just bias.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting your numbers from somebody else or did you count them up yourself? Since we know you didn’t count can you tell us who it is that you trust for accurate numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC put that number out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you trust the CDC numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m good with the CDC. I’m curious what conspiracy boy here has to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the mods say something is a conspiracy does not mean it is, it is just bias.
Click to expand...

Right but I was asking about whether you trusted the CDCs numbers


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...

lol

Now Wolf is a hero to the right.

Interestingly, when her Twitter account was suspended, we didn’t hear liberals whining and lying about her ‘free speech’ being ‘violated’ as we would have heard from conservatives.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting your numbers from somebody else or did you count them up yourself? Since we know you didn’t count can you tell us who it is that you trust for accurate numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC put that number out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you trust the CDC numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m good with the CDC. I’m curious what conspiracy boy here has to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the mods say something is a conspiracy does not mean it is, it is just bias.
Click to expand...

Obviously Naomi Wolf wants to join you and the other krazy cons lying about the pandemic.

The notion that a vaccine ‘passport’ – ‘mandatory’ or otherwise – would lead to the end of liberty in the West fails as a slippery slope fallacy and is idiotic nonsense.


----------



## Lastamender

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting your numbers from somebody else or did you count them up yourself? Since we know you didn’t count can you tell us who it is that you trust for accurate numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC put that number out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you trust the CDC numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m good with the CDC. I’m curious what conspiracy boy here has to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the mods say something is a conspiracy does not mean it is, it is just bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously Naomi Wolf wants to join you and the other krazy cons lying about the pandemic.
> 
> The notion that a vaccine ‘passport’ – ‘mandatory’ or otherwise – would lead to the end of liberty in the West fails as a slippery slope fallacy and is idiotic nonsense.
Click to expand...

You have been had. The media and Fauci keep lying and you suck it up like a bar rag.


----------



## struth

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting your numbers from somebody else or did you count them up yourself? Since we know you didn’t count can you tell us who it is that you trust for accurate numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC put that number out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you trust the CDC numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m good with the CDC. I’m curious what conspiracy boy here has to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the mods say something is a conspiracy does not mean it is, it is just bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously Naomi Wolf wants to join you and the other krazy cons lying about the pandemic.
> 
> The notion that a vaccine ‘passport’ – ‘mandatory’ or otherwise – would lead to the end of liberty in the West fails as a slippery slope fallacy and is idiotic nonsense.
Click to expand...

it certainly would be a lose of liberty


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

KissMy said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie! - Republicans force US to have ID to Travel & Vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you traveled before 1980, you had an immunization card requirement .. not for Europe, but for Africa and the Near East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking traveling inside the USA. The Republican Real ID laws force us to have papers to ride in a Plane, Train, Bus, drive an Automobile or Vote! Plus you must have insurance to drive.
> 
> We also went to Mexico & Canada without Pass Ports. Now we are prisoners' in our own country. Free people can't vote!
Click to expand...

Not even close to the same fucking thing.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting your numbers from somebody else or did you count them up yourself? Since we know you didn’t count can you tell us who it is that you trust for accurate numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC put that number out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you trust the CDC numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m good with the CDC. I’m curious what conspiracy boy here has to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the mods say something is a conspiracy does not mean it is, it is just bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously Naomi Wolf wants to join you and the other krazy cons lying about the pandemic.
> 
> The notion that a vaccine ‘passport’ – ‘mandatory’ or otherwise – would lead to the end of liberty in the West fails as a slippery slope fallacy and is idiotic nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been had. The media and Fauci keep lying and you suck it up like a bar rag.
Click to expand...

You never answered my question about whether you trust the CDC numbers. Do you?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Obviously Naomi Wolf wants to join you and the other krazy cons lying about the pandemic.
> 
> The notion that a vaccine ‘passport’ – ‘mandatory’ or otherwise – would lead to the end of liberty in the West fails as a slippery slope fallacy and is idiotic nonsense.



Funny.  We've been saying the same thing about the lefts objection to Voter-ID.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

surada said:


> We have had immunization cards in the past for all international travelers.. and we have to vaccinate children before they can be enrolled in school. This is a lot of hysterical drama.



What about the studies out of Israel that giving this vaccine to younger people have greatly increased heart disease?  Even the CDC is looking into that with our younger people being pressured to be vaccinated.  Children are at low risk of catching, spreading, or dying from Covid 19.


----------



## Oddball

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Now Wolf is a hero to the right.
> 
> Interestingly, when her Twitter account was suspended, we didn’t hear liberals whining and lying about her ‘free speech’ being ‘violated’ as we would have heard from conservatives.
Click to expand...

Because we already know that you fascist fucks hate free speech, so why would you complain?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
Click to expand...

I


Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
Click to expand...

i can’t wait till the troll finds out he made the biggest mistake in his that he discovers he is dead within 5 years,we will be deprived of one less troll here. I doubt thst he took it though,I’m sure he is lying just try and convince us to take it the fact he lies there was no vote fraud in this last election,he’s a shill from Langley lying about taking the shot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had immunization cards in the past for all international travelers.. and we have to vaccinate children before they can be enrolled in school. This is a lot of hysterical drama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the studies out of Israel that giving this vaccine to younger people have greatly increased heart disease?  Even the CDC is looking into that with our younger people being pressured to be vaccinated.  Children are at low risk of catching, spreading, or dying from Covid 19.
Click to expand...

This sockpuppet shill from Langley of course has no interest in facts.this sockpuppet also does not want to believe that Israel is throwing people in concentration camps if they don’t take it as is China and Australia.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pknopp said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you agree with Democrats today, you can kiss your rights goodbye, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Trump that banned bump stops. It was Trump that argued to take people's guns and ask questions later.
Click to expand...

Your lies are amusing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting your numbers from somebody else or did you count them up yourself? Since we know you didn’t count can you tell us who it is that you trust for accurate numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC put that number out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you trust the CDC numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m good with the CDC. I’m curious what conspiracy boy here has to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the mods say something is a conspiracy does not mean it is, it is just bias.
Click to expand...

What a stupid fuck,he thinks the CDC has his best interests at heart even though themselves have said the deaths counts are inflated.comedy gold,


----------



## pknopp

LA RAM FAN said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you agree with Democrats today, you can kiss your rights goodbye, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Trump that banned bump stops. It was Trump that argued to take people's guns and ask questions later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lies are amusing.
Click to expand...


Trump administration bans bump stocks


----------



## Slade3200

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can’t wait till the troll finds out he made the biggest mistake in his that he discovers he is dead within 5 years,we will be deprived of one less troll here. I doubt thst he took it though,I’m sure he is lying just try and convince us to take it the fact he lies there was no vote fraud in this last election,he’s a shill from Langley lying about taking the shot.
Click to expand...

You can’t wait for me to find out that I am dying from taking the vaccine?! And you’re calling ME the troll?

Just think about that for a minute


----------



## Slade3200

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting your numbers from somebody else or did you count them up yourself? Since we know you didn’t count can you tell us who it is that you trust for accurate numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC put that number out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you trust the CDC numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m good with the CDC. I’m curious what conspiracy boy here has to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the mods say something is a conspiracy does not mean it is, it is just bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid fuck,he thinks the CDC has his best interests at heart even though themselves have said the deaths counts are inflated.comedy gold,
Click to expand...

Did I say somewhere that I think the CDC has my best interests at heart? Can you show the quote where I said that?  No?

Troll


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

LA RAM FAN said:


> What a stupid fuck,he thinks the CDC has his best interests at heart even though themselves have said the deaths counts are inflated.comedy gold



The deaths are way over inflated.  If it did not happen in my own family, I would be more skeptical.  But since it did happen in my own family, I'm more convinced than ever.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pknopp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you agree with Democrats today, you can kiss your rights goodbye, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Trump that banned bump stops. It was Trump that argued to take people's guns and ask questions later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lies are amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump administration bans bump stocks
Click to expand...

So because the CIA controlled news says that you belive it.comedy gold.


----------



## Uncensored2008

DrLove said:


> I've yet to find a qualified virologist or scientist who believes US numbers are overinflated.



You've yet to post anything that wasn't shit directly out of CNN's ass.



			https://jdfor2020.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/adf864_165a103206974fdbb14ada6bf8af1541.pdf


----------



## Uncensored2008

Slade3200 said:


> Do you trust the CDC numbers?



CDC numbers are one thing, CDC interpretation of the numbers is another.


----------



## miketx

wamose said:


> Democrats will do anything to grab even a little more power over peoples lives. This is why we can't afford to let them be in control.


Too late, they are in control.


----------



## miketx

Uncensored2008 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to find a qualified virologist or scientist who believes US numbers are overinflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to post anything that wasn't shit directly out of CNN's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> https://jdfor2020.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/adf864_165a103206974fdbb14ada6bf8af1541.pdf
Click to expand...

From cnn's ass to his mouth.


----------



## Uncensored2008

miketx said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to find a qualified virologist or scientist who believes US numbers are overinflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to post anything that wasn't shit directly out of CNN's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> https://jdfor2020.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/adf864_165a103206974fdbb14ada6bf8af1541.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From cnn's ass to his mouth.
Click to expand...


The link I posted is peer reviewed and based on CDC data.

None of the fascist democrats will read it or comment.


----------



## JimH52

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...

Do you have a passport or is that also an infringement on you freedom? You trump thumpers are nuts....


----------



## Uncensored2008

JimH52 said:


> Do you have a passport or is that also an infringement on you freedom? You trump thumpers are nuts....



Herr Hitler, will a vaccine passport be required to vote?


----------



## miketx

Uncensored2008 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to find a qualified virologist or scientist who believes US numbers are overinflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to post anything that wasn't shit directly out of CNN's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> https://jdfor2020.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/adf864_165a103206974fdbb14ada6bf8af1541.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From cnn's ass to his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link I posted is peer reviewed and based on CDC data.
> 
> None of the fascist democrats will read it or comment.
Click to expand...

That's why I eventually put them all on ignore. The most dishonest pos alive.


----------



## Slade3200

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you trust the CDC numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC numbers are one thing, CDC interpretation of the numbers is another.
Click to expand...

Are you saying that you trust the numbers but not their interpretation?


----------



## DrLove

Uncensored2008 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to find a qualified virologist or scientist who believes US numbers are overinflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to post anything that wasn't shit directly out of CNN's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> https://jdfor2020.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/adf864_165a103206974fdbb14ada6bf8af1541.pdf
Click to expand...

Yeshiva is a tiny Jewish university and your paper is ancient history 








						New Study Estimates More Than 900,000 People Have Died Of COVID-19 In U.S.
					

The total, estimated by researchers at the University of Washington, is 57% higher than the official death toll. Worldwide, they said, COVID-19 deaths are nearing 7 million, twice the official total.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Turtlesoup

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...

I am beginning to wonder if the mandated vaccines aren't just another way to gain power of the populace by locking down their movements and using the passports to better track their movements from one area to another.


----------



## Slade3200

Turtlesoup said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am beginning to wonder if the mandated vaccines aren't just another way to gain power of the populace by locking down their movements and using the passports to better track their movements from one area to another.
Click to expand...

Did you consider that perhaps the idea is there to motivate more people to get the shot so we can squash COVID and get back to normal life?

I know that’s rather far fetched as it doesn’t involve a conspiracy to control the population, but it’s a possibility, right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

miketx said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to find a qualified virologist or scientist who believes US numbers are overinflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to post anything that wasn't shit directly out of CNN's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> https://jdfor2020.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/adf864_165a103206974fdbb14ada6bf8af1541.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From cnn's ass to his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link I posted is peer reviewed and based on CDC data.
> 
> None of the fascist democrats will read it or comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I eventually put them all on ignore. The most dishonest pos alive.
Click to expand...


Yeah same here,the Demorat traiters on here never read news tyst does not fit their agenda so as soon as I see them talking crap there was no election fraud I’ll go at it with them for a while to expose their lies but then I put them on ignore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

miketx said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to find a qualified virologist or scientist who believes US numbers are overinflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to post anything that wasn't shit directly out of CNN's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> https://jdfor2020.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/adf864_165a103206974fdbb14ada6bf8af1541.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From cnn's ass to his mouth.
Click to expand...

Did you see the comical source a trump hater used earlier trying to convince people that trump banned guns,NBC news,another mouthpiece fir the government.?


----------



## miketx

LA RAM FAN said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to find a qualified virologist or scientist who believes US numbers are overinflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to post anything that wasn't shit directly out of CNN's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> https://jdfor2020.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/adf864_165a103206974fdbb14ada6bf8af1541.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From cnn's ass to his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the comical spice a trump hater used earlier trying to convince people that trump banned guns,NBC news,another mouthpiece fir the government.?
Click to expand...

No, I must have missed the bs.


----------



## DrLove

LA RAM FAN said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to find a qualified virologist or scientist who believes US numbers are overinflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to post anything that wasn't shit directly out of CNN's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> https://jdfor2020.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/adf864_165a103206974fdbb14ada6bf8af1541.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From cnn's ass to his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the comical spice a trump hater used earlier trying to convince people that trump banned guns,NBC news,another mouthpiece fir the government.?
Click to expand...

F u Q - How’s your Fraudit in AZ going?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to find a qualified virologist or scientist who believes US numbers are overinflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to post anything that wasn't shit directly out of CNN's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> https://jdfor2020.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/adf864_165a103206974fdbb14ada6bf8af1541.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From cnn's ass to his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the comical source a trump hater used earlier trying to convince people that trump banned guns,NBC news,another mouthpiece fir the government.?
Click to expand...

Hey Mike you noticed I pissed of langleyshill dr idiot fir speaking the truth on the corrupt msm news?  When you get hi to put a thumbs down you laughing smiley,you know you made him mad speaking the truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

miketx said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to find a qualified virologist or scientist who believes US numbers are overinflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to post anything that wasn't shit directly out of CNN's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> https://jdfor2020.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/adf864_165a103206974fdbb14ada6bf8af1541.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From cnn's ass to his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the comical spice a trump hater used earlier trying to convince people that trump banned guns,NBC news,another mouthpiece fir the government.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I must have missed the bs.
Click to expand...

Post 302,check out his laughable corporate controlled media source.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Slade3200 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> How would they turn off your life from having a vaccine passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it but I’m only seeing paranoid hyperbole which seems to be geared towards selling a book. I’m asking how you actually think this is going to lead to innocent people getting their lives switched off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you are, you're a Prog sheeple. They'd NEVER do anything so "dastardly".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask how you think it’s going to lead to peoples lives being switched off and you respond with. “Of course you are... blah blah childish insult”?!  Haha, wow, we’ve got a real winner here!!!
Click to expand...


The fact that your technology IQ is 0 says it all.


----------



## Rigby5

pknopp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you agree with Democrats today, you can kiss your rights goodbye, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Trump that banned bump stops. It was Trump that argued to take people's guns and ask questions later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lies are amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump administration bans bump stocks
Click to expand...


Banning the sale of future  bump stocks is not like confiscating firearms.
And no one has ever found any point or use for bumpstocks.
They make no sense at all.


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am beginning to wonder if the mandated vaccines aren't just another way to gain power of the populace by locking down their movements and using the passports to better track their movements from one area to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you consider that perhaps the idea is there to motivate more people to get the shot so we can squash COVID and get back to normal life?
> 
> I know that’s rather far fetched as it doesn’t involve a conspiracy to control the population, but it’s a possibility, right?
Click to expand...


The fastest way to have ended covid-19 would have saved the most lives, and that would have been deliberate infection of the least vulnerable, last March.
In 3 weeks we could have ended it by achieving 70% herd immunity, with fewer than 60k deaths.

Because we waited so long now, over 16 months, it may be impossible to achieve herd immunity any more without 100% either being immune from recovery or vaccine. Flattening the curve is never a good idea, and it let it spread much wider and further than it would have otherwise.


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you trust the CDC numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC numbers are one thing, CDC interpretation of the numbers is another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that you trust the numbers but not their interpretation?
Click to expand...


Sure, CDC numbers could be as counted, but that does not mean they can be interpreted as fact.
For example, of the people in the US who were recorded as testing positive for covid-19, the death rate was interpreted as 2%.
But the obvious problem is that 99% of those infected likely did not get tested or maybe even know they had any symptoms at all, so then the actual lethality rate of covid-19 was something like 0.02%.


----------



## pknopp

Rigby5 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you agree with Democrats today, you can kiss your rights goodbye, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Trump that banned bump stops. It was Trump that argued to take people's guns and ask questions later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lies are amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump administration bans bump stocks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Banning the sale of future  bump stocks is not like confiscating firearms.
> And no one has ever found any point or use for bumpstocks.
> They make no sense at all.
Click to expand...


 Many will argue there is no use for many guns either. But excuse makers will make excuses.


----------



## Slade3200

JustAGuy1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> How would they turn off your life from having a vaccine passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it but I’m only seeing paranoid hyperbole which seems to be geared towards selling a book. I’m asking how you actually think this is going to lead to innocent people getting their lives switched off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you are, you're a Prog sheeple. They'd NEVER do anything so "dastardly".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask how you think it’s going to lead to peoples lives being switched off and you respond with. “Of course you are... blah blah childish insult”?!  Haha, wow, we’ve got a real winner here!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your technology IQ is 0 says it all.
Click to expand...

Why do you think my tech IQ is 0?


----------



## Rigby5

pknopp said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you agree with Democrats today, you can kiss your rights goodbye, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Trump that banned bump stops. It was Trump that argued to take people's guns and ask questions later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lies are amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump administration bans bump stocks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Banning the sale of future  bump stocks is not like confiscating firearms.
> And no one has ever found any point or use for bumpstocks.
> They make no sense at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many will argue there is no use for many guns either. But excuse makers will make excuses.
Click to expand...


I have never seen a gun that did not have a practical use, because then there would be no market for it.
ARs are extremely practical, otherwise they would not have made and sold 30 million of them.
They are light, easy to work on , reliable, accurate, cheap, etc.

The fact they are based on the M-16 does not make them less practical for civilians use.
It just makes parts and ammunition less expensive.


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> How would they turn off your life from having a vaccine passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it but I’m only seeing paranoid hyperbole which seems to be geared towards selling a book. I’m asking how you actually think this is going to lead to innocent people getting their lives switched off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you are, you're a Prog sheeple. They'd NEVER do anything so "dastardly".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask how you think it’s going to lead to peoples lives being switched off and you respond with. “Of course you are... blah blah childish insult”?!  Haha, wow, we’ve got a real winner here!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your technology IQ is 0 says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think my tech IQ is 0?
Click to expand...


What you don't seem to notice is the danger of how high tech can track people.
That is why it is simply always been illegal for the federal government to keep individual records and files of ordinary people who are not violating the law.
Otherwise it becomes to easy for government to start to discriminate and harm those who have particular political beliefs, religions, heritage, etc.
A vaccine passport is not just a violation because it starts a personal file on everyone, but also is medical which is required by law to be private.  
HIPAA
{... 
Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act​The Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act of 1996 is a United States federal statute enacted by the 104th United States Congress and signed into law by President Bill Clinton on August 21, 1996. It was created primarily to modernize the flow of healthcare information, stipulate how personally identifiable information maintained by the healthcare and healthcare insurance industries should be protected from fraud and theft, and address limitations on healthcare insurance coverage. ...}


----------



## JustAGuy1

Slade3200 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> How would they turn off your life from having a vaccine passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it but I’m only seeing paranoid hyperbole which seems to be geared towards selling a book. I’m asking how you actually think this is going to lead to innocent people getting their lives switched off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you are, you're a Prog sheeple. They'd NEVER do anything so "dastardly".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask how you think it’s going to lead to peoples lives being switched off and you respond with. “Of course you are... blah blah childish insult”?!  Haha, wow, we’ve got a real winner here!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your technology IQ is 0 says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think my tech IQ is 0?
Click to expand...


Because the Gov tracks everything you do in real time. Your every phone call, email, transaction is recorded and stored. They know your passwords, they know everything.


----------



## krichton

Lastamender said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got vaccinated because my family wanted me to do it based on government controlled media and their own paranoia.   I'm OK so far, had very little side effectes and have gotten flu vaccines before but, still I am against government mandated vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a mandate would ever come to be would be if enough people push back against it in a dishonest and significant way which allows the virus to accelerate its spread. How about y’all live up to your motto of personal responsibility and act responsibly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99.7% survival rate. You have been had and you seem to love it. Emasculation is the goal. They have scored with you. Can you imagine a world minus .3% of its population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting your numbers from somebody else or did you count them up yourself? Since we know you didn’t count can you tell us who it is that you trust for accurate numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC put that number out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you trust the CDC numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m good with the CDC. I’m curious what conspiracy boy here has to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the mods say something is a conspiracy does not mean it is, it is just bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously Naomi Wolf wants to join you and the other krazy cons lying about the pandemic.
> 
> The notion that a vaccine ‘passport’ – ‘mandatory’ or otherwise – would lead to the end of liberty in the West fails as a slippery slope fallacy and is idiotic nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been had. The media and Fauci keep lying and you suck it up like a bar rag.
Click to expand...


Mmm hmm, and the truth somehow lies in nutty facebook memes, fringe conspiracy theory websites and quack doctors, who have zero credibility, making all sorts of claims online.  Let's face it, you're like one of those ppl who hysterically rants on the street about aliens taking over our bodies, the end of humanity, deep state, etc, etc., except you do it on message boards.  This is how ppl end up in straight jackets, or storming a government capitol building.  Everything is either a loony conspiracy theory, or some insane hyper partisan claims that twist facts to serve some political agenda.  Republicans are gods gift and democrats are evil and satan's spawn, an actual claim from the right.  It's pathetic. Grown ass people have reverted to children, pretending to not know something and repeatedly calling you a liar over and over when you tell them the truth about something they don't want to hear.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Rigby5 said:


> Banning the sale of future bump stocks is not like confiscating firearms.
> And no one has ever found any point or use for bumpstocks.
> They make no sense at all.



Most people (including people who own and use guns) didn't even know what a bump stock was until the Vegas shooting.  Nobody ever used one in a mass shooting before.  The reason for that is guns are made from material in which they are designed.  Normal semi-automatic rifles were not designed for rapid fire.  They heat up and stop working which is what happened in the Vegas shooting.  That clown had to switch guns multiple times.  

Banning bump stocks was a dog and pony show by President Trump.


----------



## Slade3200

Rigby5 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> How would they turn off your life from having a vaccine passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it but I’m only seeing paranoid hyperbole which seems to be geared towards selling a book. I’m asking how you actually think this is going to lead to innocent people getting their lives switched off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you are, you're a Prog sheeple. They'd NEVER do anything so "dastardly".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask how you think it’s going to lead to peoples lives being switched off and you respond with. “Of course you are... blah blah childish insult”?!  Haha, wow, we’ve got a real winner here!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your technology IQ is 0 says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think my tech IQ is 0?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you don't seem to notice is the danger of how high tech can track people.
> That is why it is simply always been illegal for the federal government to keep individual records and files of ordinary people who are not violating the law.
> Otherwise it becomes to easy for government to start to discriminate and harm those who have particular political beliefs, religions, heritage, etc.
> A vaccine passport is not just a violation because it starts a personal file on everyone, but also is medical which is required by law to be private.
> HIPAA
> {...
> Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act​The Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act of 1996 is a United States federal statute enacted by the 104th United States Congress and signed into law by President Bill Clinton on August 21, 1996. It was created primarily to modernize the flow of healthcare information, stipulate how personally identifiable information maintained by the healthcare and healthcare insurance industries should be protected from fraud and theft, and address limitations on healthcare insurance coverage. ...}
Click to expand...

You don’t think I understand the danger? Why would you say something like that? Of course I recognize the danger. I’m not here advocating for socialism


----------



## pknopp

Rigby5 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you agree with Democrats today, you can kiss your rights goodbye, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Trump that banned bump stops. It was Trump that argued to take people's guns and ask questions later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lies are amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump administration bans bump stocks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Banning the sale of future  bump stocks is not like confiscating firearms.
> And no one has ever found any point or use for bumpstocks.
> They make no sense at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many will argue there is no use for many guns either. But excuse makers will make excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen a gun that did not have a practical use, because then there would be no market for it.
> ARs are extremely practical, otherwise they would not have made and sold 30 million of them.
> They are light, easy to work on , reliable, accurate, cheap, etc.
> 
> The fact they are based on the M-16 does not make them less practical for civilians use.
> It just makes parts and ammunition less expensive.
Click to expand...


 Those who bought bump stops saw a practical use.


----------



## Slade3200

Rigby5 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you trust the CDC numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC numbers are one thing, CDC interpretation of the numbers is another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that you trust the numbers but not their interpretation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, CDC numbers could be as counted, but that does not mean they can be interpreted as fact.
> For example, of the people in the US who were recorded as testing positive for covid-19, the death rate was interpreted as 2%.
> But the obvious problem is that 99% of those infected likely did not get tested or maybe even know they had any symptoms at all, so then the actual lethality rate of covid-19 was something like 0.02%.
Click to expand...

Yes agreed. Many people did catch COVID and did not get tested so the death rate would be lower in actuality than if you divided the CDC recorded cases vs deaths.  That means the people saying it was .02% are doing so based on presumptions and approximations… not actual data


----------



## Slade3200

JustAGuy1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan unfolds as planned.
> 
> "Vaccine passport" sounds like a fine thing if you don't understand what these platforms can do. I'm the CEO of a tech company, I understand what this platform does. It is not about the vaccine or the virus, it is about your data. What people need to understand is that any other functionality can be loaded onto that platform with no problem at all.
> 
> What that means is that can be merged with your Paypal account, digital currency, Microsoft is talking about merging it with payment plans, your networks can be sucked up, it geolocates you wherever you go. All of your medical history can be included -- this has already happened in Israel.
> 
> And six months later, we're hearing from activists that it is a two-tiered society and basically activists are ostracized and surveiled continually. It is the end of civil society and they are trying to roll it out around the world. It is absolutely so much more than a vaccine pass, it is -- I can not stress enough that it has the power to turn off your life, or to turn on your life, to let you engage in society or be marginalized.
> 
> And by the way, the last thing I'll say is IBM has a horrible history with Nazi Germany... with punchcards that allowed the Nazis to keep lists... in such a way that they could round up Jews, round up dissidents and opposition leaders. It is catastrophic, it can not be allowed to continue...
> 
> How does [China] keep a billion people under the thumb of a totalitarian regime. The CCP can find any dissident in five minutes, and that can happen here literally within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning of the heat under the water and we are the frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> How would they turn off your life from having a vaccine passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it but I’m only seeing paranoid hyperbole which seems to be geared towards selling a book. I’m asking how you actually think this is going to lead to innocent people getting their lives switched off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you are, you're a Prog sheeple. They'd NEVER do anything so "dastardly".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask how you think it’s going to lead to peoples lives being switched off and you respond with. “Of course you are... blah blah childish insult”?!  Haha, wow, we’ve got a real winner here!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that your technology IQ is 0 says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think my tech IQ is 0?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the Gov tracks everything you do in real time. Your every phone call, email, transaction is recorded and stored. They know your passwords, they know everything.
Click to expand...

If that’s the case then why has there been big battles between the government and Apple to get them to unlock and gain access to data from criminal suspects phones?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Slade3200 said:


> Are you saying that you trust the numbers but not their interpretation?



Yes.

The CDC does basic data gathering from many sources, then lies about the results.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

DrLove said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, COVID has a 98% survival rate. Cut it with the 99 or 99.8 lie. Moderna and Pfizer have a 99.5% efficacy. The variants could bring this down of course if we don't get shots in arms of around 65%+ of the world pronto.
> 
> Simple solution on the COVID vaccine passport. It already exists. Everyone gets a CDC card that has all the details of their vaccinations. As soon as I get my second Moderna shot, I plan on attaching mine to my passport.
Click to expand...

Cleveland Clinic study stated that if you have the antibodies you don’t need the vaccine.


----------



## DrLove

AzogtheDefiler said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, COVID has a 98% survival rate. Cut it with the 99 or 99.8 lie. Moderna and Pfizer have a 99.5% efficacy. The variants could bring this down of course if we don't get shots in arms of around 65%+ of the world pronto.
> 
> Simple solution on the COVID vaccine passport. It already exists. Everyone gets a CDC card that has all the details of their vaccinations. As soon as I get my second Moderna shot, I plan on attaching mine to my passport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cleveland Clinic study stated that if you have the antibodies you don’t need the vaccine.
Click to expand...

Hey Zog, it’s still too early for definitive data as to how long your (or mine after two Moderna) antibodies will last. My hunch is that we’ll all need a booster spring 2022 but who the hell knows?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

DrLove said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, COVID has a 98% survival rate. Cut it with the 99 or 99.8 lie. Moderna and Pfizer have a 99.5% efficacy. The variants could bring this down of course if we don't get shots in arms of around 65%+ of the world pronto.
> 
> Simple solution on the COVID vaccine passport. It already exists. Everyone gets a CDC card that has all the details of their vaccinations. As soon as I get my second Moderna shot, I plan on attaching mine to my passport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cleveland Clinic study stated that if you have the antibodies you don’t need the vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Zog, it’s still too early for definitive data as to how long your (or mine after two Moderna) antibodies will last. My hunch is that we’ll all need a booster spring 2022 but who the hell knows?
Click to expand...

Right. I would like more data.


----------



## Leo123

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yes.
> 
> The CDC does basic data gathering from many sources, then lies about the results.


They're a D.C. bureaucratic political entity that will say anything to keep their power.


----------



## Leo123

DrLove said:


> Hey Zog, it’s still too early for definitive data as to how long your (or mine after two Moderna) antibodies will last. My hunch is that we’ll all need a booster spring 2022 but who the hell knows?


Like any other flu sho


Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the sale of future bump stocks is not like confiscating firearms.
> And no one has ever found any point or use for bumpstocks.
> They make no sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people (including people who own and use guns) didn't even know what a bump stock was until the Vegas shooting.  Nobody ever used one in a mass shooting before.  The reason for that is guns are made from material in which they are designed.  Normal semi-automatic rifles were not designed for rapid fire.  They heat up and stop working which is what happened in the Vegas shooting.  That clown had to switch guns multiple times.
> 
> Banning bump stocks was a dog and pony show by President Trump.
Click to expand...

You can bump a semi-auto without a bumpstock.  I posted several videos at the time showing how.


----------



## Slade3200

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you trust the numbers but not their interpretation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The CDC does basic data gathering from many sources, then lies about the results.
Click to expand...

Awesome. We will just stick to the numbers then. Got no problems with that. Don’t need people interpreting anything


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

DrLove said:


> Hey Zog, it’s still too early for definitive data as to how long your (or mine after two Moderna) antibodies will last. My hunch is that we’ll all need a booster spring 2022 but who the hell knows?



Early studies show that it may last forever.  This is particularly true of people who actually caught the virus and recovered.  What I fear is that money takes the lead and politicians in bed with the companies that produce the vaccine will be very generous to them at election time so they do promote false information to get higher sales.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you trust the numbers but not their interpretation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The CDC does basic data gathering from many sources, then lies about the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome. We will just stick to the numbers then. Got no problems with that. Don’t need people interpreting anything
Click to expand...

Not anything they are not supposed to.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Cleveland Clinic study stated that if you have the antibodies you don’t need the vaccine.



As a patient at the Clinic, I can tell you if you can't trust the Cleveland Clinic, you can't trust anybody.  Before I got the vaccine I inquired about antibody tests to see if I ever had it before.  They don't give antibody tests because their claim is they are not reliable.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you trust the numbers but not their interpretation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The CDC does basic data gathering from many sources, then lies about the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome. We will just stick to the numbers then. Got no problems with that. Don’t need people interpreting anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anything they are not supposed to.
Click to expand...

How about Last. Do you trust the CDC numbers?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ray From Cleveland said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleveland Clinic study stated that if you have the antibodies you don’t need the vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a patient at the Clinic, I can tell you if you can't trust the Cleveland Clinic, you can't trust anybody.  Before I got the vaccine I inquired about antibody tests to see if I ever had it before.  They don't give antibody tests because their claim is they are not reliable.
Click to expand...

The American Red Cross disagrees….it seems.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The American Red Cross disagrees….it seems.



They can, but given how the Cleveland Clinic grew and became one of the top hospitals in the country and renown around the world, I trust their studies over the Red Cross.  When I first started going there as a child, they had one building.  It was for doctors, for hospital patients, it was for everything.  Today they have a dozen buildings that take up several entire city blocks.  The Clinic is home to many new medical breakthroughs.  When you go to their main campus downtown, you're the one who feels like a foreigner.  People from all around the world go there for care.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American Red Cross disagrees….it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can, but given how the Cleveland Clinic grew and became one of the top hospitals in the country and renown around the world, I trust their studies over the Red Cross.  When I first started going there as a child, they had one building.  It was for doctors, for hospital patients, it was for everything.  Today they have a dozen buildings that take up several entire city blocks.  The Clinic is home to many new medical breakthroughs.  When you go to their main campus downtown, you're the one who feels like a foreigner.  People from all around the world go there for care.
Click to expand...

Does the Cleveland clinic have a mask policy and do the doctors support the vaccine? Just curious


----------



## DrLove

Ray From Cleveland said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Zog, it’s still too early for definitive data as to how long your (or mine after two Moderna) antibodies will last. My hunch is that we’ll all need a booster spring 2022 but who the hell knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early studies show that it may last forever.  This is particularly true of people who actually caught the virus and recovered.  What I fear is that money takes the lead and politicians in bed with the companies that produce the vaccine will be very generous to them at election time so they do promote false information to get higher sales.
Click to expand...

I’m not quite ready to infer big pharma corruption in cahoots with politcos Ray. So far they’ve been pretty cool on gouging, but it’s something to keep an eye on.

But hey, as to lasting forever? Your lips to God’s ear, but I’m a sceptic at this point due to variants & such.

Get that first shot yet? Hell, most places it’s easy now & no appointment required!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

DrLove said:


> I’m not quite ready to infer big pharma corruption in cahoots with politcos Ray. So far they’ve been pretty cool on gouging, but it’s something to keep an eye on.
> 
> But hey, as to lasting forever? Your lips to God’s ear, but I’m a sceptic at this point due to variants & such.
> 
> Get that first shot yet? Hell, most places it’s easy now & no appointment required!



Well if it was so readily available, most pharmacies would offer it.  At least over here, very few do.  My local hospital had the vaccine program for two weeks.  I got my first shot on the last day.  They will restart vaccinations for the second shot, but I really don't know if they will be offering the first shot to other people.  My second vaccination is scheduled for June 23rd.  

I do think politics is behind this already.  In Israel, they are finding that giving these vaccines to people between the ages of 16 and 24 have created this surge of serious heart problems; something not normal in young healthy kids and young adults.  Of course Democrats are aware of that here, but are ignoring the data and even pushing this vaccine to children in their single digit years, even though they are the least likely to catch Covid, and even less likely to spread it or die from it.  

The idea is to keep the hysteria going.  In fact it's starting earlier than I thought. 









						Vaccinated patient tests positive for delta variant
					

HONOLULU, Hawaii (AP) — Hawaii says a vaccinated Oahu resident who traveled to Nevada last month has tested positive for the delta variant of COVID-19. The delta variant was first detected in…




					fox8.com


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Does the Cleveland clinic have a mask policy and do the doctors support the vaccine? Just curious



Yes.  In fact went to see my doctor just yesterday.  They have somebody standing at the entrances and asking those same stupid questions they always ask.  You can't get into the place vaccinated or not.  Everybody must wear a mask.  The nurse that seen me had a mask on, and so did my doctor.  I know they must be fully vaccinated.  

My sister works at the main campus downtown.  Although she's been doing a lot of work from home, she still has to go to her officer for various duties she needs to take care of.  She's been fully vaccinated for a few months now, and still has to wear a mask when at work.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

I insist on FITNESS IDs!!!!  If you are a fat fuck who does not take care of yourself, YOU ARE A RISK TO EVERYONE ELSE.

No fat out-of-shape fucks are allowed in public.


----------



## Chillicothe

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> *"No fat out-of-shape fucks are allowed in public."*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Well actually Cadet *Bootney*, should they even be on internet gossipboards?

After all, if they ain't disciplined enough for presentable public exposure........ can their keyboard calisthenics  be any better?

Think about it.
And let us know your thoughts.


----------



## Burgermeister

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Cleveland Clinic study stated that if you have the antibodies you don’t need the vaccine.


Which aligns with common sense. Makes you wonder about the massive campaign to convince people to get the vaccine even after they've had Covid. In the absence of any scientific support, there were almost immediate authoritative proclamations that you still needed the vaccine.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Chillicothe said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No fat out-of-shape fucks are allowed in public."*
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Well actually Cadet *Bootney*, should they even be on internet gossipboards?
> 
> After all, if they ain't disciplined enough for presentable public exposure........ can their keyboard calisthenics  be any better?
> 
> Think about it.
> And let us know your thoughts.
Click to expand...

Oh, right.   We also need KEYBOARD PASSPORTS!!!


----------



## Burgermeister

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yes.  In fact went to see my doctor just yesterday.  They have somebody standing at the entrances and asking those same stupid questions they always ask.  You can't get into the place vaccinated or not.  Everybody must wear a mask.  The nurse that seen me had a mask on, and so did my doctor.  I know they must be fully vaccinated.
> 
> My sister works at the main campus downtown.  Although she's been doing a lot of work from home, she still has to go to her officer for various duties she needs to take care of.  She's been fully vaccinated for a few months now, and still has to wear a mask when at work.


That sucks, but it could be because of the state mandate - 



> COLUMBUS, Ohio (Statehouse News Bureau) — In a move to conform Ohio health orders with federal guidance, Gov. Mike DeWine (R-Ohio) announced people in Ohio will no longer need to wear masks except for certain situations.
> 
> Mike DeWine wearing mask
> [Office of Gov. Mike DeWine]
> The new health order will allow people to stop wearing masks as long as they have received the COVID-19 vaccine.
> DeWine also announced the state will stop sending out investigators to  check compliance with the mask mandate, such as in retail establishments.
> 
> “We see no reason to have this group out because it’s going to be impossible, it’s going to be impossible for them to determine who’s vaccinated and who is not vaccinated,” says DeWine.
> 
> Everyone must continue to wear masks in certain places, including:
> 
> Hospitals, health care settings
> Public transportation
> Businesses, employers that continue the requirement
> Congregate care settings
> Schools and daycares
> Places where a large number of people are not vaccinated











						Ohio Ending Mask Mandate For Vaccinated People Along With Compliance Enforcement - WOUB Public Media
					

COLUMBUS, Ohio (Statehouse News Bureau) — In a move to conform Ohio health orders with federal guidance, Gov. Mike DeWine (R-Ohio) announced people in Ohio will no longer need to wear... Read More




					woub.org
				




These state mask mandates seem really over the top at this point.


----------



## Chillicothe

Burgermeister said:


> *"In the absence of any scientific support, there were almost immediate authoritative proclamations that you still needed the vaccine."*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A view:   '_We were building the plane as it was flying.' _ 

Meaning, we hadn't been here before with such speed, spread, and so many unknowns.  Some vocal leadership was dismissing and minimizing it despite the widespread acknowledgement of a growing caseload and mounting casualties.  
In short, it was society being highly stressed, searching and reaching for answers.  
Not to mention the partisan press and partisan voices calling it a hoax, that it was the flu, that it was a political tactic.   

In short, as we look back on the direst Covid months it is impressive it didn't get worse.....both the disease and society's fractures.

Still, with some progress ---- many many immunizations resulting in lower hospital admissions and deaths ---- we still have a substantial portion of our population who refuse vaccines.  For a number of reasons.  Chief among them ...."_it is a government control tactic._"

As if polio went away by itself.
As if smallpox went away by itself.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Slade3200 said:


> How about Last. Do you trust the CDC numbers?



Do you think a vaccine passport should be required in order to vote?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Burgermeister said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  In fact went to see my doctor just yesterday.  They have somebody standing at the entrances and asking those same stupid questions they always ask.  You can't get into the place vaccinated or not.  Everybody must wear a mask.  The nurse that seen me had a mask on, and so did my doctor.  I know they must be fully vaccinated.
> 
> My sister works at the main campus downtown.  Although she's been doing a lot of work from home, she still has to go to her officer for various duties she needs to take care of.  She's been fully vaccinated for a few months now, and still has to wear a mask when at work.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, but it could be because of the state mandate -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLUMBUS, Ohio (Statehouse News Bureau) — In a move to conform Ohio health orders with federal guidance, Gov. Mike DeWine (R-Ohio) announced people in Ohio will no longer need to wear masks except for certain situations.
> 
> Mike DeWine wearing mask
> [Office of Gov. Mike DeWine]
> The new health order will allow people to stop wearing masks as long as they have received the COVID-19 vaccine.
> DeWine also announced the state will stop sending out investigators to  check compliance with the mask mandate, such as in retail establishments.
> 
> “We see no reason to have this group out because it’s going to be impossible, it’s going to be impossible for them to determine who’s vaccinated and who is not vaccinated,” says DeWine.
> 
> Everyone must continue to wear masks in certain places, including:
> 
> Hospitals, health care settings
> Public transportation
> Businesses, employers that continue the requirement
> Congregate care settings
> Schools and daycares
> Places where a large number of people are not vaccinated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio Ending Mask Mandate For Vaccinated People Along With Compliance Enforcement - WOUB Public Media
> 
> 
> COLUMBUS, Ohio (Statehouse News Bureau) — In a move to conform Ohio health orders with federal guidance, Gov. Mike DeWine (R-Ohio) announced people in Ohio will no longer need to wear... Read More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woub.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These state mask mandates seem really over the top at this point.
Click to expand...


Agreed.  I don't see our Governor Mike DeRINO being elected again.  It's my hope he gets primaried out and we get a more conservative Republican to run against the next Democrat contender.  That guy loved hearing his own voice.  During most of Covid, he was on television three times a week.  Like okay, WTF more do we need to know???


----------



## DrLove

Burgermeister said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleveland Clinic study stated that if you have the antibodies you don’t need the vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> Which aligns with common sense. Makes you wonder about the massive campaign to convince people to get the vaccine even after they've had Covid. In the absence of any scientific support, there were almost immediate authoritative proclamations that you still needed the vaccine.
Click to expand...

Why? Because I don’t think there have been any peer reviewed studies comparing the quality and levels of antibodies in one who has had the COVIDS and another the vaccine. 

A few like Mr Zog have been donating antibodies so they know. Most don’t. I gave blood to Red Cross a couple weeks ago and they test every quart for those levels and mine were sky high after 2 Moderna pokes.

Others who had it don’t know so the vax provides an additional layer of security.


----------



## DrLove

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Last. Do you trust the CDC numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think a vaccine passport should be required in order to vote?
Click to expand...

To vote? Don’t be silly. But employers have every right to require it. There will no doubt be more vax Karen lawsuits but thus far, they’ve been tossed like the recent one for hospital workers in Houston. (WTF were they thinking?)


----------



## Uncensored2008

DrLove said:


> To vote? Don’t be silly. But employers have every right to require it. There will no doubt be more vax Karen lawsuits but thus far, they’ve been tossed like the recent one for hospital workers in Houston. (WTF were they thinking?)



But not to stand next to strangers in a small room.

You Nazis are such fucking frauds.


----------



## DrLove

Chillicothe said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"In the absence of any scientific support, there were almost immediate authoritative proclamations that you still needed the vaccine."*
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A view:   '_We were building the plane as it was flying.' _
> 
> Meaning, we hadn't been here before with such speed, spread, and so many unknowns.  Some vocal leadership was dismissing and minimizing it despite the widespread acknowledgement of a growing caseload and mounting casualties.
> In short, it was society being highly stressed, searching and reaching for answers.
> Not to mention the partisan press and partisan voices calling it a hoax, that it was the flu, that it was a political tactic.
> 
> In short, as we look back on the direst Covid months it is impressive it didn't get worse.....both the disease and society's fractures.
> 
> Still, with some progress ---- many many immunizations resulting in lower hospital admissions and deaths ---- we still have a substantial portion of our population who refuse vaccines.  For a number of reasons.  Chief among them ...."_it is a government control tactic._"
> 
> As if polio went away by itself.
> As if smallpox went away by itself.
Click to expand...

I don’t get vax Karens. They should all know better and especially the ones with kids. There are required vaccinations just to attend public school. Why do they think this is any different?

Suspect that we’re about to see a spike in these goofy southern states where only 30% have bellied up to the table. 

And we have these new variants which are over 50% more transmissible and seem to be affecting young people to a far larger degree than the original.


----------



## DrLove

Uncensored2008 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> To vote? Don’t be silly. But employers have every right to require it. There will no doubt be more vax Karen lawsuits but thus far, they’ve been tossed like the recent one for hospital workers in Houston. (WTF were they thinking?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not to stand next to strangers in a small room.
> 
> You Nazis are such fucking frauds.
Click to expand...

Poor Karen ^ Masks will likely still be required at polling places.
Now man up and go get your gub-ment tracking microchip implant!


----------



## DrLove

Ray From Cleveland said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not quite ready to infer big pharma corruption in cahoots with politcos Ray. So far they’ve been pretty cool on gouging, but it’s something to keep an eye on.
> 
> But hey, as to lasting forever? Your lips to God’s ear, but I’m a sceptic at this point due to variants & such.
> 
> Get that first shot yet? Hell, most places it’s easy now & no appointment required!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it was so readily available, most pharmacies would offer it.  At least over here, very few do.  My local hospital had the vaccine program for two weeks.  I got my first shot on the last day.  They will restart vaccinations for the second shot, but I really don't know if they will be offering the first shot to other people.  My second vaccination is scheduled for June 23rd.
> 
> I do think politics is behind this already.  In Israel, they are finding that giving these vaccines to people between the ages of 16 and 24 have created this surge of serious heart problems; something not normal in young healthy kids and young adults.  Of course Democrats are aware of that here, but are ignoring the data and even pushing this vaccine to children in their single digit years, even though they are the least likely to catch Covid, and even less likely to spread it or die from it.
> 
> The idea is to keep the hysteria going.  In fact it's starting earlier than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccinated patient tests positive for delta variant
> 
> 
> HONOLULU, Hawaii (AP) — Hawaii says a vaccinated Oahu resident who traveled to Nevada last month has tested positive for the delta variant of COVID-19. The delta variant was first detected in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox8.com
Click to expand...

Those enlarged heart issues with kids are rarer than hen’s teeth. There have actually been fewer issues with this vaccine than some of the ones that have been around for decades.

That’s weird with your pharmacies. The major national chains like CVS, Walmart, Walgreens, etc say they are available in every store.


----------



## justoffal

surada said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For years and years international travelers had Immunization Cards with their passports.. You had to be up to date with Yellow Fever, Cholera, Typhoid, Polio, Smallpox etc. My shot card is 4 feet long..
> 
> You sound like a real dumb cluck.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WufFlu is nowhere on  a par with those diseases, fearmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its killed several million people worldwide, you fool.
Click to expand...

An unsubstantiated claim....


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Cleveland clinic have a mask policy and do the doctors support the vaccine? Just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  In fact went to see my doctor just yesterday.  They have somebody standing at the entrances and asking those same stupid questions they always ask.  You can't get into the place vaccinated or not.  Everybody must wear a mask.  The nurse that seen me had a mask on, and so did my doctor.  I know they must be fully vaccinated.
> 
> My sister works at the main campus downtown.  Although she's been doing a lot of work from home, she still has to go to her officer for various duties she needs to take care of.  She's been fully vaccinated for a few months now, and still has to wear a mask when at work.
Click to expand...

And despite all that from a place it sounds like you trust are you still a skeptic about masks and the vaccine?


----------



## justoffal

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Cleveland clinic have a mask policy and do the doctors support the vaccine? Just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  In fact went to see my doctor just yesterday.  They have somebody standing at the entrances and asking those same stupid questions they always ask.  You can't get into the place vaccinated or not.  Everybody must wear a mask.  The nurse that seen me had a mask on, and so did my doctor.  I know they must be fully vaccinated.
> 
> My sister works at the main campus downtown.  Although she's been doing a lot of work from home, she still has to go to her officer for various duties she needs to take care of.  She's been fully vaccinated for a few months now, and still has to wear a mask when at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And despite all that from a place it sounds like you trust are you still a skeptic about masks and the vaccine?
Click to expand...

Why have the all causes death numbers not moved either nationally or globally?


----------



## Sinajuavi

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...

The COVID-19 virus is deadly. It especially kills certain groups (elderly, with pre-existing conditions, etc.). So... if you refuse vaccination and won't wear a mask, you are criminal negligent and endangering a lot of people.

Nobody whined about smallpox or measles vaccines, but suddenly there's a problem? Yeah, a big fat greasy orange problem...


----------



## Sinajuavi

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Cleveland clinic have a mask policy and do the doctors support the vaccine? Just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  In fact went to see my doctor just yesterday.  They have somebody standing at the entrances and asking those same stupid questions they always ask.  You can't get into the place vaccinated or not.  Everybody must wear a mask.  The nurse that seen me had a mask on, and so did my doctor.  I know they must be fully vaccinated.
> 
> My sister works at the main campus downtown.  Although she's been doing a lot of work from home, she still has to go to her officer for various duties she needs to take care of.  She's been fully vaccinated for a few months now, and still has to wear a mask when at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And despite all that from a place it sounds like you trust are you still a skeptic about masks and the vaccine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why have the all causes death numbers not moved either nationally or globally?
Click to expand...

Why has the national level of intelligence and education dropped to the point that so many can't even understand basic science? How far we've fallen from the days of JFK... thanks to the anti-intellectual anti-democratic anti-freedom GOP.


----------



## Slade3200

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Cleveland clinic have a mask policy and do the doctors support the vaccine? Just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  In fact went to see my doctor just yesterday.  They have somebody standing at the entrances and asking those same stupid questions they always ask.  You can't get into the place vaccinated or not.  Everybody must wear a mask.  The nurse that seen me had a mask on, and so did my doctor.  I know they must be fully vaccinated.
> 
> My sister works at the main campus downtown.  Although she's been doing a lot of work from home, she still has to go to her officer for various duties she needs to take care of.  She's been fully vaccinated for a few months now, and still has to wear a mask when at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And despite all that from a place it sounds like you trust are you still a skeptic about masks and the vaccine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why have the all causes death numbers not moved either nationally or globally?
Click to expand...

Why would they?


----------



## Slade3200

Sinajuavi said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Cleveland clinic have a mask policy and do the doctors support the vaccine? Just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  In fact went to see my doctor just yesterday.  They have somebody standing at the entrances and asking those same stupid questions they always ask.  You can't get into the place vaccinated or not.  Everybody must wear a mask.  The nurse that seen me had a mask on, and so did my doctor.  I know they must be fully vaccinated.
> 
> My sister works at the main campus downtown.  Although she's been doing a lot of work from home, she still has to go to her officer for various duties she needs to take care of.  She's been fully vaccinated for a few months now, and still has to wear a mask when at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And despite all that from a place it sounds like you trust are you still a skeptic about masks and the vaccine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why have the all causes death numbers not moved either nationally or globally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why has the national level of intelligence and education dropped to the point that so many can't even understand basic science? How far we've fallen from the days of JFK... thanks to the anti-intellectual anti-democratic anti-freedom GOP.
Click to expand...

Can you elaborate on what specifically you’re talking about?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Sinajuavi said:


> The COVID-19 virus is deadly. It especially kills certain groups (elderly, with pre-existing conditions, etc.). So... if you refuse vaccination and won't wear a mask, you are criminal negligent and endangering a lot of people.
> 
> Nobody whined about smallpox or measles vaccines, but suddenly there's a problem? Yeah, a big fat greasy orange problem...



Not at all.  This is the first vaccine we are using that doesn't have the research behind it.  It's experimental and in essence, we are all guinea pigs.  It does not have FDA approval.  We have no idea what the long-term effects will be.  They are already finding problems with it in Israel.  So of course a large group of people are reluctant to use it.  That's besides the fact it has made some very, very ill.  The vaccines were developed and given Emergency Use Authorization only in about a years time.  

I had to see my family doctor on Monday.  Prior to that I had lab work done.  All my tests came out great except the liver test.  She said it could be caused from a number of things.  I told her before I got the lab work done, it was less than a week after I got my first shot.  She said that may have done it, but again, not enough research to say that was the reason.  I have to get retested next month.  

I'm taking the shot only because of my age, my serious medical conditions, and the fact my cousin was a research doctor that supervised her lab.  She's the person that made my decision easier about taking the vaccine.  In fact she's worked with Dr. Fauci in the past.  However most people don't have that good fortune in their own family.  

If you want the vaccine, get the vaccine.  If you don't want it, don't get it at all costs.  Because if you do, anything that may happen to you down the road, you will regret taking the vaccine even if there is no evidence that the vaccine may have been responsible for your new medical condition.  It will just drive you nuts.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> And despite all that from a place it sounds like you trust are you still a skeptic about masks and the vaccine?



Of course I am.  I've watched interviews with virologists that stated wearing a mask to stop this virus is like putting up a chain link fence to stop the water from your garden hose spraying on your neighbors property.  Even at the onset of this thing, the CDC and Fauci recommended people not wear a mask.  As I just pointed out in my last post, I do have reservations about the vaccines as well.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

DrLove said:


> Those enlarged heart issues with kids are rarer than hen’s teeth. There have actually been fewer issues with this vaccine than some of the ones that have been around for decades.
> 
> That’s weird with your pharmacies. The major national chains like CVS, Walmart, Walgreens, etc say they are available in every store.



They are in some, but not most.  They stated they can't get them yet. 

The reports out of Israel that I listened to described the heart issues as surging, meaning a hell of a lot more than before the vaccine.  Those huge increases are only for the kids and young adults who had the vaccine.


----------



## DrLove

Ray From Cleveland said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those enlarged heart issues with kids are rarer than hen’s teeth. There have actually been fewer issues with this vaccine than some of the ones that have been around for decades.
> 
> That’s weird with your pharmacies. The major national chains like CVS, Walmart, Walgreens, etc say they are available in every store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are in some, but not most.  They stated they can't get them yet.
> 
> The reports out of Israel that I listened to described the heart issues as surging, meaning a hell of a lot more than before the vaccine.  Those huge increases are only for the kids and young adults who had the vaccine.
Click to expand...

Those are different vaccines - Primarily AstroZenica
Pfizer and Moderna have a pretty amazing record to date!


----------



## beautress

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...




Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...

Some people are allergic to vacines. I don't believe that should result in having a passport revoked nor the person with a history of severe and life-threatening problems with flu, pneumonia, co id, et al "preventive" vaccines.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

DrLove said:


> Those are different vaccines - Primarily AstroZenica
> Pfizer and Moderna have a pretty amazing record to date!



Yes, for now.  But remember we are less than 6 months into vaccinating Americans.  Even the CDC is looking into those heart issue numbers in the US.  If I were young and healthy, I wouldn't even consider getting this vaccine.  If I had children under the age of 18, I would not allow them to get it.


----------



## DrLove

Ray From Cleveland said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are different vaccines - Primarily AstroZenica
> Pfizer and Moderna have a pretty amazing record to date!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, for now.  But remember we are less than 6 months into vaccinating Americans.  Even the CDC is looking into those heart issue numbers in the US.  If I were young and healthy, I wouldn't even consider getting this vaccine.  If I had children under the age of 18, I would not allow them to get it.
Click to expand...

I’d totally vax a 12-16 y/o that was living with me & back in school this fall. 
Gotta play the odds!


----------



## justoffal

Sinajuavi said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Cleveland clinic have a mask policy and do the doctors support the vaccine? Just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  In fact went to see my doctor just yesterday.  They have somebody standing at the entrances and asking those same stupid questions they always ask.  You can't get into the place vaccinated or not.  Everybody must wear a mask.  The nurse that seen me had a mask on, and so did my doctor.  I know they must be fully vaccinated.
> 
> My sister works at the main campus downtown.  Although she's been doing a lot of work from home, she still has to go to her officer for various duties she needs to take care of.  She's been fully vaccinated for a few months now, and still has to wear a mask when at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Sinajuavi said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Cleveland clinic have a mask policy and do the doctors support the vaccine? Just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  In fact went to see my doctor just yesterday.  They have somebody standing at the entrances and asking those same stupid questions they always ask.  You can't get into the place vaccinated or not.  Everybody must wear a mask.  The nurse that seen me had a mask on, and so did my doctor.  I know they must be fully vaccinated.
> 
> My sister works at the main campus downtown.  Although she's been doing a lot of work from home, she still has to go to her officer for various duties she needs to take care of.  She's been fully vaccinated for a few months now, and still has to wear a mask when at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And despite all that from a place it sounds like you trust are you still a skeptic about masks and the vaccine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why have the all causes death numbers not moved either nationally or globally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why has the national level of intelligence and education dropped to the point that so many can't even understand basic science? How far we've fallen from the days of JFK... thanks to the anti-intellectual anti-democratic anti-freedom GOP.
Click to expand...

So ya got nuthin'.....figures.  Why is that?  That is because I am dealing with real statistics and you are dealing with your  " widdo feewins ".......   you may answer the question whenever you feel up to it or continue to hide behind the wall of ridicule that insulates you from reality.'


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

DrLove said:


> I’d totally vax a 12-16 y/o that was living with me & back in school this fall.
> Gotta play the odds!



The odds of a 12 to 16 year old getting this thing is very slim.  Pumping them up with experimental vaccines when they likely will never get it is not responsible in my opinion.  If this vaccine went under the same scrutiny most every other medication does, I would otherwise agree with you.  

I'm taking it, but I'm 61 years old.  Anything happens to me, I've lived my life.  Unlike children, if I get this virus, it could kill me.  If a kid does get it, they will recover just fine like any other medical problem everybody experiences in life.


----------



## Chillicothe

Ray From Cleveland said:


> *".......like putting up a chain link fence to stop the water from your garden hose spraying on your neighbors property."*


Well, that settles it.
All those doctors, nurses, staffers in hospitals have been wasting time, money, resources by masking up since, well, since when?   1901? 
How foolish.  
Some might say.
Not me, though.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  


Ray From Cleveland said:


> *"Even the CDC is looking into those heart issue numbers in the US."*



"Even"?
"Even"?
That sounds like a concession, or an admission.

Instead, I would suggest "_Of course, the CDC is looking into those heart issues."_


----------



## krichton

Ray From Cleveland said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not quite ready to infer big pharma corruption in cahoots with politcos Ray. So far they’ve been pretty cool on gouging, but it’s something to keep an eye on.
> 
> But hey, as to lasting forever? Your lips to God’s ear, but I’m a sceptic at this point due to variants & such.
> 
> Get that first shot yet? Hell, most places it’s easy now & no appointment required!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it was so readily available, most pharmacies would offer it.  At least over here, very few do.  My local hospital had the vaccine program for two weeks.  I got my first shot on the last day.  They will restart vaccinations for the second shot, but I really don't know if they will be offering the first shot to other people.  My second vaccination is scheduled for June 23rd.
> 
> I do think politics is behind this already.  In Israel, they are finding that giving these vaccines to people between the ages of 16 and 24 have created this surge of serious heart problems; something not normal in young healthy kids and young adults.  Of course Democrats are aware of that here, but are ignoring the data and even pushing this vaccine to children in their single digit years, even though they are the least likely to catch Covid, and even less likely to spread it or die from it.
> 
> The idea is to keep the hysteria going.  In fact it's starting earlier than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccinated patient tests positive for delta variant
> 
> 
> HONOLULU, Hawaii (AP) — Hawaii says a vaccinated Oahu resident who traveled to Nevada last month has tested positive for the delta variant of COVID-19. The delta variant was first detected in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox8.com
Click to expand...


There is no surge, except in the minds of hysterical anti vaxxers.  275 ppl had mild heart inflammation among 5 million vaccinated in Israel and all recovered quickly.  That's .000055% of ppl who were affected. You ppl crack me up    

The heart issue should be investigated thoroughly, but let's not make this into something it's not.  Stop the fear mongering.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And despite all that from a place it sounds like you trust are you still a skeptic about masks and the vaccine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am.  I've watched interviews with virologists that stated wearing a mask to stop this virus is like putting up a chain link fence to stop the water from your garden hose spraying on your neighbors property.  Even at the onset of this thing, the CDC and Fauci recommended people not wear a mask.  As I just pointed out in my last post, I do have reservations about the vaccines as well.
Click to expand...

Why do you think your trusted hospital is requiring masks if they are totally useless? Why are you believing people you see on the TV and internet over what the pros do at the institution you trust with your medical needs?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Why do you think your trusted hospital is requiring masks if they are totally useless? Why are you believing people you see on the TV and internet over what the pros do at the institution you trust with your medical needs?



Because the mask was the only defense before vaccines came out and people started to get vaccinated.  Some said it would help while others didn't. To be honest, I don't know if they help or not. So I just do as my providers recommend.  

Other factors are that the vaccines we use are only 95% effective.  Some people can be fully vaccinated and still catch and spread Covid.  There are plenty of cases where fully vaccinated people did catch it.  If 100,000 people are fully vaccinated, then that means on average, 5000 people can still get it.  However from what I read, the vaccines are out performing their expectations.  

Another factor is we have an open borders President and federal government.  These untested people are pouring into our country at a rate that some estimate will give us over 2 million more illegals by the end of the year, and Dementia is putting these untested vagrants on buses and shipping them all over the country coast to coast.  The people who are tested and show positive for Covid can't be stopped.  If they want to enter the country anyway, they can.  









						Dozens of newly released migrants test positive for virus; ‘Hundreds’ of border agents are South Texas-bound
					

McALLEN, Texas (Border Report) — A confluence of immigration-related events are creating a surge of asylum-seekers in South Texas during this dangerous COVID-19 pandemic, and a South Texas la…




					www.borderreport.com


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

krichton said:


> There is no surge, except in the minds of hysterical anti vaxxers. 275 ppl had mild heart inflammation among 5 million vaccinated in Israel and all recovered quickly. That's .000055% of ppl who were affected. You ppl crack me up
> 
> The heart issue should be investigated thoroughly, but let's not make this into something it's not. Stop the fear mongering.



No fear mongering at all.  Only pointing to the fact that these vaccines are not totally tested on everybody in every situation.  We still don't know what effect it may have on newborns after the mother takes it.  We don't have any studies on long-term effects since they've only been out a year since the research to manufacture them began.  We simply don't know.  The heart problem could be one of many problems we experience down the road.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Chillicothe said:


> Well, that settles it.
> All those doctors, nurses, staffers in hospitals have been wasting time, money, resources by masking up since, well, since when? 1901?
> How foolish.
> Some might say.
> Not me, though.



Doctors and nurses mask up to protect the patient from any germs they may have. They don't mask up to protect themselves from the patient.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think your trusted hospital is requiring masks if they are totally useless? Why are you believing people you see on the TV and internet over what the pros do at the institution you trust with your medical needs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the mask was the only defense before vaccines came out and people started to get vaccinated.  Some said it would help while others didn't. To be honest, I don't know if they help or not. So I just do as my providers recommend.
> 
> Other factors are that the vaccines we use are only 95% effective.  Some people can be fully vaccinated and still catch and spread Covid.  There are plenty of cases where fully vaccinated people did catch it.  If 100,000 people are fully vaccinated, then that means on average, 5000 people can still get it.  However from what I read, the vaccines are out performing their expectations.
> 
> Another factor is we have an open borders President and federal government.  These untested people are pouring into our country at a rate that some estimate will give us over 2 million more illegals by the end of the year, and Dementia is putting these untested vagrants on buses and shipping them all over the country coast to coast.  The people who are tested and show positive for Covid can't be stopped.  If they want to enter the country anyway, they can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dozens of newly released migrants test positive for virus; ‘Hundreds’ of border agents are South Texas-bound
> 
> 
> McALLEN, Texas (Border Report) — A confluence of immigration-related events are creating a surge of asylum-seekers in South Texas during this dangerous COVID-19 pandemic, and a South Texas la…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.borderreport.com
Click to expand...

It sounds like you’ve got conflicting political and medical arguments. You say you go with what your medical advisors recommend which is masks and vaccines. You say that before the vaccine the only protection was masks meaning they were a form of defense…. Then you present analogies comparing a mask to a chain link Fence and a garden hose. You see how those don’t line up right?

Sounds like you think the vaccines are effective and useful. Is that right or are you buying into all the anti-vax talk? 

the immigration point you made has nothing to do with the effectiveness of masks and vaccines. That was a purely political argument.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> It sounds like you’ve got conflicting political and medical arguments. You say you go with what your medical advisors recommend which is masks and vaccines. You say that before the vaccine the only protection was masks meaning they were a form of defense…. Then you present analogies comparing a mask to a chain link Fence and a garden hose. You see how those don’t line up right?
> 
> Sounds like you think the vaccines are effective and useful. Is that right or are you buying into all the anti-vax talk?
> 
> the immigration point you made has nothing to do with the effectiveness of masks and vaccines. That was a purely political argument.



Everything in our country is political, or haven't you figured that out yet?  The mask and fence analogy was not mine.  I was reiterating a point several expert virologists made.  

I believe the vaccines are useful for most people, but not all.  The point about the immigration disaster that Dementia created is that vaccinated people who can still catch this have a much better chance of doing so now that this mental patient is allowing all these untested people into our country and busing them from coast to coast by the tens of thousands every month.  It's like being in a boat that's sinking, and while you instruct some riders to bail out the water, you are drilling another hole in the boat.

As usual with the left, you are asking all Americans to make sacrifices to eradicate this problem while your President is doing everything he can to make it continue by rolling out the red carpet to people who are breaking our laws by coming here and extending the problem.  Screw our American people, it's power the left craves which is why they are so gun-ho about those people coming here in the first place.  If a few thousand Americans die, so what?


----------



## woodwork201

What is this "Human Liberty In The West" of which you speak?  Nothing but a myth.  I refer you to the North Korean Defector thread as evidence that liberty in the US is long past and is nothing more than a memory or a myth.






						North Korean defector realizes that American leftists are "nuts"
					

Now the left will have to cancel her.  North Korean defector says 'even North Korea was not this nuts' after attending Ivy League school  https://www.foxnews.com/us/north-korean-defector-ivy-league-nuts



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




The only difference is that, mostly, we aren't yet killing enemies of the state and the food is still better here - for now.


----------



## woodwork201

theHawk said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> More like a race theory major.  I’m sure they will calculate race into it somehow, since of course they claim “minorities” are more affected by the WuFlu.  Plus blacks are refusing to get the shot at a much higher rate than whites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Reason Black Americans Are Getting Vaccinated At A Much Slower Rate Is Not Because They’re Reluctant
> 
> 
> The early data we have on vaccination rates is incomplete, but one fact is particularly alarming: Black Americans are getting vaccinated at a much slower rate t…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the will no doubt factor that in.  Blacks will be exempt from needing the shot, but everyone else will be required.  Kind of like voter ID.
Click to expand...

ID is required to get the shot and we all know that black people are not capable of getting ID.


----------



## woodwork201

Chillicothe said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Even the CDC is looking into those heart issue numbers in the US."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Even"?
> "Even"?
> That sounds like a concession, or an admission.
> 
> Instead, I would suggest "_Of course, the CDC is looking into those heart issues."_
Click to expand...


The CDC has a pre-determined, pre-planned outcome that the heart issues are not a problem.  If it were otherwise, if they thought it might be a problem they'd stop trying to convince healthy young men to take the virus until more tests had been done.

They may find that they can't avoid the science and have to concede that it's too dangerous for young men, considering the very low risk/danger from Covid, and may have to retract their recommendation but that they're going down the road of killing young men proves that they're planning on finding nothing at all.  Going into a study with a plan to find nothing at all is not a study at all.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you’ve got conflicting political and medical arguments. You say you go with what your medical advisors recommend which is masks and vaccines. You say that before the vaccine the only protection was masks meaning they were a form of defense…. Then you present analogies comparing a mask to a chain link Fence and a garden hose. You see how those don’t line up right?
> 
> Sounds like you think the vaccines are effective and useful. Is that right or are you buying into all the anti-vax talk?
> 
> the immigration point you made has nothing to do with the effectiveness of masks and vaccines. That was a purely political argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in our country is political, or haven't you figured that out yet?  The mask and fence analogy was not mine.  I was reiterating a point several expert virologists made.
> 
> I believe the vaccines are useful for most people, but not all.  The point about the immigration disaster that Dementia created is that vaccinated people who can still catch this have a much better chance of doing so now that this mental patient is allowing all these untested people into our country and busing them from coast to coast by the tens of thousands every month.  It's like being in a boat that's sinking, and while you instruct some riders to bail out the water, you are drilling another hole in the boat.
> 
> As usual with the left, you are asking all Americans to make sacrifices to eradicate this problem while your President is doing everything he can to make it continue by rolling out the red carpet to people who are breaking our laws by coming here and extending the problem.  Screw our American people, it's power the left craves which is why they are so gun-ho about those people coming here in the first place.  If a few thousand Americans die, so what?
Click to expand...

Again you are playing politics. And your politics lead you to conflicting arguments. I think you see that


----------



## Chillicothe

woodwork201 said:


> *"they're going down the road of killing young men proves that they're planning on finding nothing at all."*




OK, gotcha. We understand your point.

Though, to be honest, your point ain't very traction-ful.  IMHO

The CDC doing a test with the intention to dismiss their findings from it, all with the cost of killing young American men?

I wanna be a pinch snarky on that, however, it is early on a beautiful June morning and I've got soybeans to spray. And am in a smiley generous mood.

So, let's just agree ---if we can ---- that dangerous variants to Covid lurk.  E.g., '_Delta_' ..ala' India.

What we think we know about these kinds of SARS-type infections is that they mutate relatively rapidly......as this one has.  Meaning, the disease has 'learned' how to be better at it's 'work'....since we first officially experienced in America in early 2020.

There is an army of medical professionals researching, testing, re-testing, observing this event.  To dismiss their testing as_ intentionally_ futile or_ intentionally _obfuscating  is......well, it is in error.

IMHO


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Again you are playing politics. And your politics lead you to conflicting arguments. I think you see that



Nothing conflicting about it. 

How can we stop Covid in the US?  People taking precautions and getting vaccinated if they never had Covid before. 

When will this crisis end?  When we have very low new Covid cases reported. 

How do we reduce the number of vaccinated people from getting Covid anyway?  By having less people in our population that have Covid in which to give it to them. 

So if Americans are being vaccinated, taking precautions, what could go wrong?  Allowing people to come here by the millions with Covid retarding our chance at herd immunity.


----------



## krichton

Ray From Cleveland said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no surge, except in the minds of hysterical anti vaxxers. 275 ppl had mild heart inflammation among 5 million vaccinated in Israel and all recovered quickly. That's .000055% of ppl who were affected. You ppl crack me up
> 
> The heart issue should be investigated thoroughly, but let's not make this into something it's not. Stop the fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fear mongering at all.  Only pointing to the fact that these vaccines are not totally tested on everybody in every situation.  We still don't know what effect it may have on newborns after the mother takes it.  We don't have any studies on long-term effects since they've only been out a year since the research to manufacture them began.  We simply don't know.  The heart problem could be one of many problems we experience down the road.
Click to expand...


Actually there is tons of fear mongering and it's because ppl have an anti vax agenda, nothing more.  There are ppl on the internet creating disinformation so you won't take the vaccine. People are creating videos about them being magnetized, after the shot, as just one of many examples.  There are tons of people who think it's some conspiracy to depopulate earth.  All these ppl are either mentally insane or they're anti vaxx or likely both.   But what they all have in common is fear mongering.  I have no problem with skepticism or pointing out health issues, but your statements about a surge in serious heart problems sounds like more BS propaganda because it's simply not true.   There's no surge when 275 ppl get it out of 5 million in Israel.

Long term studies does not guarantee anything.  It literally took 150 million people to take the vax to discover the minute few who had some odd side effect from it.  To this very day the measles, mumps and rubella vaccine causes blood clots in certain people equal to or greater than the covid vaccines.  No one talks about this because it doesn't fit their narrative.  But once reports of blood clotting come in, it becomes the anti vax news of the day.  There are no medicines which are 100% completely side effect free for everyone especially when they are taken on such a mass scale.  This is just the reality of it, unfortunately.  What you hope is, that the ppl who have these issues are treated quickly and safely, which is what happens in the vast majority of cases.


----------



## Sinajuavi

Uncensored2008 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> To vote? Don’t be silly. But employers have every right to require it. There will no doubt be more vax Karen lawsuits but thus far, they’ve been tossed like the recent one for hospital workers in Houston. (WTF were they thinking?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not to stand next to strangers in a small room.
> 
> You Nazis are such fucking frauds.
Click to expand...

I for one will not be providing service to anyone not vaccinated. And anyone known to be a Repubican. They are all traitors and I will no longer treat them as humans, but vermin.

Non-masking and non-vaccinating endangers lives. Many have died already because of this ignorance. I will not tolerate it. NO QUARTER for anti-science traitors! They are the SCUM among us and must be treated as such!


----------



## Sinajuavi

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you are playing politics. And your politics lead you to conflicting arguments. I think you see that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing conflicting about it.
> 
> How can we stop Covid in the US?  People taking precautions and getting vaccinated if they never had Covid before.
> 
> When will this crisis end?  When we have very low new Covid cases reported.
> 
> How do we reduce the number of vaccinated people from getting Covid anyway?  By having less people in our population that have Covid in which to give it to them.
> 
> So if Americans are being vaccinated, taking precautions, what could go wrong?  Allowing people to come here by the millions with Covid retarding our chance at herd immunity.
Click to expand...

If you want fascism, vote for the Republiklan Party.

The USA problem with COVID is entirely due to Trumpolini and his anti-mask anti-vax idiot minions. Blaming immigrants is so tacky... I know I'd rather have 1000 illegal Hondurans here than one Trumpoid traitor.


----------



## Sinajuavi

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And despite all that from a place it sounds like you trust are you still a skeptic about masks and the vaccine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am.  I've watched interviews with virologists that stated wearing a mask to stop this virus is like putting up a chain link fence to stop the water from your garden hose spraying on your neighbors property.  Even at the onset of this thing, the CDC and Fauci recommended people not wear a mask.  As I just pointed out in my last post, I do have reservations about the vaccines as well.
Click to expand...

Are you not vaccinated, then? If not, stay the hell away from me. That is not a request. Any unvaccinated sociopathic misfit coming near me does so at his own risk. I will not tolerate your biological assault on me or anyone else. So, you better stay home, boy. You MAY be safe there.


----------



## Sinajuavi

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  In fact went to see my doctor just yesterday.  They have somebody standing at the entrances and asking those same stupid questions they always ask.  You can't get into the place vaccinated or not.  Everybody must wear a mask.  The nurse that seen me had a mask on, and so did my doctor.  I know they must be fully vaccinated.
> 
> My sister works at the main campus downtown.  Although she's been doing a lot of work from home, she still has to go to her officer for various duties she needs to take care of.  She's been fully vaccinated for a few months now, and still has to wear a mask when at work.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, but it could be because of the state mandate -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLUMBUS, Ohio (Statehouse News Bureau) — In a move to conform Ohio health orders with federal guidance, Gov. Mike DeWine (R-Ohio) announced people in Ohio will no longer need to wear masks except for certain situations.
> 
> Mike DeWine wearing mask
> [Office of Gov. Mike DeWine]
> The new health order will allow people to stop wearing masks as long as they have received the COVID-19 vaccine.
> DeWine also announced the state will stop sending out investigators to  check compliance with the mask mandate, such as in retail establishments.
> 
> “We see no reason to have this group out because it’s going to be impossible, it’s going to be impossible for them to determine who’s vaccinated and who is not vaccinated,” says DeWine.
> 
> Everyone must continue to wear masks in certain places, including:
> 
> Hospitals, health care settings
> Public transportation
> Businesses, employers that continue the requirement
> Congregate care settings
> Schools and daycares
> Places where a large number of people are not vaccinated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio Ending Mask Mandate For Vaccinated People Along With Compliance Enforcement - WOUB Public Media
> 
> 
> COLUMBUS, Ohio (Statehouse News Bureau) — In a move to conform Ohio health orders with federal guidance, Gov. Mike DeWine (R-Ohio) announced people in Ohio will no longer need to wear... Read More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woub.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These state mask mandates seem really over the top at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  I don't see our Governor Mike DeRINO being elected again.  It's my hope he gets primaried out and we get a more conservative Republican to run against the next Democrat contender.  That guy loved hearing his own voice.  During most of Covid, he was on television three times a week.  Like okay, WTF more do we need to know???
Click to expand...

If you want fascism, vote Republican. If you want corporate hegemony, vote Republican.

If you're a patriot who values freedom and democracy, vote Democratic.

Today's GOP is the Party of Treason, not to mention Racism. Scum every one of them. Do not treat them otherwise.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Sinajuavi said:


> If you want fascism, vote Republican. If you want corporate hegemony, vote Republican.
> 
> If you're a patriot who values freedom and democracy, vote Democratic.
> 
> Today's GOP is the Party of Treason, not to mention Racism. Scum every one of them. Do not treat them otherwise.



Yeah, those racist Republicans.  I remember when Trump said he didn't want to send his kids to a racial jungle school.  I remember when Trump said you ain't black unless you vote for me.  I remember Trump saying poor kids can be just as bright as white kids.  Or when Trump said to blacks the Democrats want to put ya'all back in chains.  I had to laugh when Obama was coming to the front.  Trump said 20 years ago, he would have been serving us coffee.  Or when he said Obama is articulate and "clean."  

And then those racist Republicans voted for a guy like this.  Imagine that!!!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Sinajuavi said:


> Are you not vaccinated, then? If not, stay the hell away from me. That is not a request. Any unvaccinated sociopathic misfit coming near me does so at his own risk. I will not tolerate your biological assault on me or anyone else. So, you better stay home, boy. You MAY be safe there.



Are you vaccinated?  If so, what are you worried about?  

I'll go by anybody I want.  If I'm attacked, many times I have my gun with me and I am legally allowed to use deadly force in my state.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Sinajuavi said:


> If you want fascism, vote for the Republiklan Party.
> 
> The USA problem with COVID is entirely due to Trumpolini and his anti-mask anti-vax idiot minions. Blaming immigrants is so tacky... I know I'd rather have 1000 illegal Hondurans here than one Trumpoid traitor.



You want people coming here illegally infecting and killing the people in our country and you're not a traitor?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sinajuavi said:


> I for one will not be providing service to anyone not vaccinated. And anyone known to be a Repubican. They are all traitors and I will no longer treat them as humans, but vermin.
> 
> Non-masking and non-vaccinating endangers lives. Many have died already because of this ignorance. I will not tolerate it. NO QUARTER for anti-science traitors! They are the SCUM among us and must be treated as such!



Seig Heil indeed, Herr Himmler.

I would never knowingly pay for service of any kind from a vile Nazi fuck like you. 

Oh and Nazi fuck, how many genders are there? Do masks stop Covid-19?

We know who is "anti-science" you drooling retard.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sinajuavi said:


> If you want fascism, vote for the Republiklan Party.
> 
> The USA problem with COVID is entirely due to Trumpolini and his anti-mask anti-vax idiot minions. Blaming immigrants is so tacky... I know I'd rather have 1000 illegal Hondurans here than one Trumpoid traitor.



Nope, you lying cocksucker.

democrats are Nazis - fact. Which is WHY you are a democrat.

You follow a Reich that seeks the central planning and control of the economy under an authoritarian, central ruler where liberty is snuffed out in favor of group privilege, where the party has absolute control of the press who are nothing more than propaganda for the Reich, where a race (whites) are singled out as a scapegoat and painted by the Reich press as the enemy of the people to be reviled and oppressed by both social and governmental powers. Where religion is forcibly suppressed and permitted only where it promoted the goals of the Reich, where political opposition is violently suppressed and any challenge to the party is termed "sedition" or "treason." Where speech against the party or Reich is a criminal act. Where expression is controlled by the party and any speaking against the party are cancelled.

You are a Nazi and follow the shameful Nazi democrat party.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

krichton said:


> Actually there is tons of fear mongering and it's because ppl have an anti vax agenda, nothing more. There are ppl on the internet creating disinformation so you won't take the vaccine. People are creating videos about them being magnetized, after the shot, as just one of many examples. There are tons of people who think it's some conspiracy to depopulate earth. All these ppl are either mentally insane or they're anti vaxx or likely both. But what they all have in common is fear mongering. I have no problem with skepticism or pointing out health issues, but your statements about a surge in serious heart problems sounds like more BS propaganda because it's simply not true. There's no surge when 275 ppl get it out of 5 million in Israel.
> 
> Long term studies does not guarantee anything. It literally took 150 million people to take the vax to discover the minute few who had some odd side effect from it. To this very day the measles, mumps and rubella vaccine causes blood clots in certain people equal to or greater than the covid vaccines. No one talks about this because it doesn't fit their narrative. But once reports of blood clotting come in, it becomes the anti vax news of the day. There are no medicines which are 100% completely side effect free for everyone especially when they are taken on such a mass scale. This is just the reality of it, unfortunately. What you hope is, that the ppl who have these issues are treated quickly and safely, which is what happens in the vast majority of cases.



If you get your information off the internet, you better question it pro or con.  I know conspiracy people.  They are on both sides of the aisle.  I've talked to people that believe the shots contain a tracking device, and it's governments way of keeping tabs on everybody.  It's ridiculous.  There is no way some microchip can fit through the opening of a needle.  I know, I take two or more shots a day.  It doesn't work that way.  It's physically impossible, but these people believe it. 

In any case, even if there are only 275 people, it's a very rare condition for people in that age bracket, and every one that got the condition did so after their second dose of the vaccine. There is definitely a correlation here.  

To say the vaccines are totally safe or totally dangerous is irresponsible.  We simply don't have enough data yet, and won't for years to come.  As I already mentioned, I'm fortunate to have an expert at these kinds of things in my family, and that's what tipped me over the fence to get the vaccination.  You can read anything you want on the internet, but if you can't trust family, who can you trust?


----------



## Burgermeister

Speaking of facism, Biden announced plans to ferret out "domestic terrorism" by scouring government employees for what they consider to be "domestic terrorism" or anti-government flags, work in "partnership" with the local law enforcement and private sector (FB, etc.) to identify and track these people, and best of all make sure the public knows about federal resources to report concerning behavior of friends and family. Sound familiar? Never happen again?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yeah, those racist Republicans.  I remember when Trump said he didn't want to send his kids to a racial jungle school.  I remember when Trump said you ain't black unless you vote for me.  I remember Trump saying poor kids can be just as bright as white kids.  Or when Trump said to blacks the Democrats want to put ya'all back in chains.  I had to laugh when Obama was coming to the front.  Trump said 20 years ago, he would have been serving us coffee.  Or when he said Obama is articulate and "clean."
> 
> And then those racist Republicans voted for a guy like this.  Imagine that!!!



Remember when Trump said he liked to bounce little black kids on his lap, that they are just like cockroaches?

Racist bastard.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Uncensored2008 said:


> Remember when Trump said he liked to bounce little black kids on his lap, that they are just like cockroaches?
> 
> Racist bastard.



These people are amazing.  The sad thing is they're allowed to vote.  Biden said his best years in the Senate is when he was working with the good people back then, and pointed to the segregationist Democrats.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you are playing politics. And your politics lead you to conflicting arguments. I think you see that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing conflicting about it.
> 
> How can we stop Covid in the US?  People taking precautions and getting vaccinated if they never had Covid before.
> 
> When will this crisis end?  When we have very low new Covid cases reported.
> 
> How do we reduce the number of vaccinated people from getting Covid anyway?  By having less people in our population that have Covid in which to give it to them.
> 
> So if Americans are being vaccinated, taking precautions, what could go wrong?  Allowing people to come here by the millions with Covid retarding our chance at herd immunity.
Click to expand...

I get that you are trying to spin this into an immigration thing… but that irrelevant to our conversation. You points about mask and vaccine effectiveness are conflicting. I pointed out exactly why.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> I get that you are trying to spin this into an immigration thing… but that irrelevant to our conversation. You points about mask and vaccine effectiveness are conflicting. I pointed out exactly why.



I don't see how.  Masks are not the only preventative measure.  I have hand sanitizer in my car.  I use it when I leave the car to go someplace public and I use it again when I return to my car.  The first thing I do when I get home from shopping is wash my hands with Dial anti-bacterial soap for at least 20 seconds.  And of course I wear my mask anytime out in public. 

Do these safeguards work?  Who knows, but again, it's all we can do right now.  

It's the same for the vaccines.  They don't work on everybody who gets one.  But like the other preventative measures I listed, it's all we have right now.  

But if all these things we do eventually get us to normalcy, then letting more diseased people into the country only defeats that goal.  It will take longer to get there, more Americans will be sick, more Americans will die, and for what, so Democrats can carry out their plan for a single-party government?  

This is not conflation, this is just fact.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that you are trying to spin this into an immigration thing… but that irrelevant to our conversation. You points about mask and vaccine effectiveness are conflicting. I pointed out exactly why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how.  Masks are not the only preventative measure.  I have hand sanitizer in my car.  I use it when I leave the car to go someplace public and I use it again when I return to my car.  The first thing I do when I get home from shopping is wash my hands with Dial anti-bacterial soap for at least 20 seconds.  And of course I wear my mask anytime out in public.
> 
> Do these safeguards work?  Who knows, but again, it's all we can do right now.
> 
> It's the same for the vaccines.  They don't work on everybody who gets one.  But like the other preventative measures I listed, it's all we have right now.
> 
> But if all these things we do eventually get us to normalcy, then letting more diseased people into the country only defeats that goal.  It will take longer to get there, more Americans will be sick, more Americans will die, and for what, so Democrats can carry out their plan for a single-party government?
> 
> This is not conflation, this is just fact.
Click to expand...

The immigration issue is not what I’m saying is contradictory. That’s just a political attack antidote that doesn’t have anything to do with what we were talking about. Since you keep bringing it up I’ll address it. Yea the more travel and immigration legal and illegal that we allow the more likely the virus will spread.

the contradictions come from what you just wrote about masks and vaccines and the clear attack campaign that the right is pushing trying to say that the masks are useless (your water through the fence story) And all the “vaccine is dangerous” narratives being pushed. Those narratives that I’ve seen you join in on go against what you just said about masks and vaccines and what your trusted medical facility practices as well. Why not just support the preventative measures? It sounds like youre taking it seriously in your personal life. Why by into the retarded anti campaign the Right is pushing?


----------



## Mustang

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...

Yes, it's clear as day.

Step 1 -- Vaccine Passports

Step 2 -- Concentration Camps for violators

Step 3 -- Gas Chambers


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> The immigration issue is not what I’m saying is contradictory. That’s just a political attack antidote that doesn’t have anything to do with what we were talking about. Since you keep bringing it up I’ll address it. Yea the more travel and immigration legal and illegal that we allow the more likely the virus will spread.
> 
> the contradictions come from what you just wrote about masks and vaccines and the clear attack campaign that the right is pushing trying to say that the masks are useless (your water through the fence story) And all the “vaccine is dangerous” narratives being pushed. Those narratives that I’ve seen you join in on go against what you just said about masks and vaccines and what your trusted medical facility practices as well. Why not just support the preventative measures? It sounds like youre taking it seriously in your personal life. Why by into the retarded anti campaign the Right is pushing?



It's called having an open mind. 

I'm not going to join "some people" on the right simply because they are on the right.  Every right-wing broadcaster I've seen has said they got the vaccine.  I point out the positives, the negatives, and potentials of all that are being discussed.  Some people think masks are helpful while others say they're not.  What's wrong with pointing out the facts?  As I stated, I do wear a mask even though our mandate was lifted two weeks ago, although they said only for vaccinated people which nobody here checks for.  If you want to wear a mask, wear one.  If you don't, then don't wear one.  It's all up to the individual as to what their beliefs are.  

My second shot is next week and they say you are not totally vaccinated for three weeks after that.  I'm going to give it one week, and after that, no more mask.  I believe I'll have enough antibodies to fight it off even though the chances of me getting Covid are reducing every day.  I actually believe I might have already had it, but there is no reliable antibody test to find out.  Nearly half of our population in our state has had at least one vaccination and 42% are fully vaccinated. By the time I wait a week after my second shot, over half our population will be fully vaccinated I'm sure. 

People who enter our country legally can be subject to testing before entering.  It's the illegals who are not being tested and I can't see how you believe it's an anecdotal attack.  It's very relevant to what we are discussing.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The immigration issue is not what I’m saying is contradictory. That’s just a political attack antidote that doesn’t have anything to do with what we were talking about. Since you keep bringing it up I’ll address it. Yea the more travel and immigration legal and illegal that we allow the more likely the virus will spread.
> 
> the contradictions come from what you just wrote about masks and vaccines and the clear attack campaign that the right is pushing trying to say that the masks are useless (your water through the fence story) And all the “vaccine is dangerous” narratives being pushed. Those narratives that I’ve seen you join in on go against what you just said about masks and vaccines and what your trusted medical facility practices as well. Why not just support the preventative measures? It sounds like youre taking it seriously in your personal life. Why by into the retarded anti campaign the Right is pushing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called having an open mind.
> 
> I'm not going to join "some people" on the right simply because they are on the right.  Every right-wing broadcaster I've seen has said they got the vaccine.  I point out the positives, the negatives, and potentials of all that are being discussed.  Some people think masks are helpful while others say they're not.  What's wrong with pointing out the facts?  As I stated, I do wear a mask even though our mandate was lifted two weeks ago, although they said only for vaccinated people which nobody here checks for.  If you want to wear a mask, wear one.  If you don't, then don't wear one.  It's all up to the individual as to what their beliefs are.
> 
> My second shot is next week and they say you are not totally vaccinated for three weeks after that.  I'm going to give it one week, and after that, no more mask.  I believe I'll have enough antibodies to fight it off even though the chances of me getting Covid are reducing every day.  I actually believe I might have already had it, but there is no reliable antibody test to find out.  Nearly half of our population in our state has had at least one vaccination and 42% are fully vaccinated. By the time I wait a week after my second shot, over half our population will be fully vaccinated I'm sure.
> 
> People who enter our country legally can be subject to testing before entering.  It's the illegals who are not being tested and I can't see how you believe it's an anecdotal attack.  It's very relevant to what we are discussing.
Click to expand...

I don’t disagree with anything you said and commend you for acting responsibly. I can’t believe the idiots and the strength of the movement that is pushing back against acting the way that you just said you act. When you say some people think masks don’t work and some people think the vaccine is dangerous, that is largely because of the massive misinformation campaign being pushed around that narrative. It completely goes against the other agenda of those same people which is to open the economy. Act safely, reduce the spread of this virus and the open up, that’s how it works. Don’t call for a free for all which would spread the virus more and then expect for the country to reopen. Those concepts don’t work together


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> I don’t disagree with anything you said and commend you for acting responsibly. I can’t believe the idiots and the strength of the movement that is pushing back against acting the way that you just said you act. When you say some people think masks don’t work and some people think the vaccine is dangerous, that is largely because of the massive misinformation campaign being pushed around that narrative. It completely goes against the other agenda of those same people which is to open the economy. Act safely, reduce the spread of this virus and the open up, that’s how it works. Don’t call for a free for all which would spread the virus more and then expect for the country to reopen. Those concepts don’t work together



The truth of the matter is right leaning states that were lax on masks and such had the same results, and in some cases better results than states that did mandate them.  There really is no definitive science on this.  What we read are merely expert opinions and we try to follow those because they are more educated on the subject than we are.  But like any group of experts, you will have different opinions, so it's all a matter of who's opinion sounds more convincing.  

As for the economy, the top ten lowest unemployment states are Republican led while the top ten highest unemployment states are Democrat led. 

Covid is like global warming.  You have scientists that say it's the end of our civilization, and other scientists that say it's a bunch of BS.  Maybe AOC thinks we only have about six years to go before our end, but I don't believe it for one second, and neither does DumBama which is why he bought a mansion on the ocean. 

Even after this is all behind us, we will still be studying what we did, what we didn't do, and what we should have done for many years to come.  First don't wear masks, then wear masks. Take precaution to clean all surfaces everywhere to stop Covid, then you can't get covid from surfaces--only airborne.  Masks will help prevent you from getting Covid, then no, it won't protect you from getting it, it will only prevent you from spreading it to others if you do have it.  

I laugh about this because it takes me back to the AIDS days.  I was repairing and delivering medical equipment at the time.  When we went to pickup equipment from an AIDS patient, they had us dress up in these space suits.  They gave us commercial grade disinfectant to spray ourselves down with when we got back to the van.  The space suits were discarded in a thick plastic bag.  I had to quarantine all the equipment for seven days in a roped off area.  I couldn't check it, clean it or repair anything for a week.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t disagree with anything you said and commend you for acting responsibly. I can’t believe the idiots and the strength of the movement that is pushing back against acting the way that you just said you act. When you say some people think masks don’t work and some people think the vaccine is dangerous, that is largely because of the massive misinformation campaign being pushed around that narrative. It completely goes against the other agenda of those same people which is to open the economy. Act safely, reduce the spread of this virus and the open up, that’s how it works. Don’t call for a free for all which would spread the virus more and then expect for the country to reopen. Those concepts don’t work together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is right leaning states that were lax on masks and such had the same results, and in some cases better results than states that did mandate them.  There really is no definitive science on this.  What we read are merely expert opinions and we try to follow those because they are more educated on the subject than we are.  But like any group of experts, you will have different opinions, so it's all a matter of who's opinion sounds more convincing.
> 
> As for the economy, the top ten lowest unemployment states are Republican led while the top ten highest unemployment states are Democrat led.
> 
> Covid is like global warming.  You have scientists that say it's the end of our civilization, and other scientists that say it's a bunch of BS.  Maybe AOC thinks we only have about six years to go before our end, but I don't believe it for one second, and neither does DumBama which is why he bought a mansion on the ocean.
> 
> Even after this is all behind us, we will still be studying what we did, what we didn't do, and what we should have done for many years to come.  First don't wear masks, then wear masks. Take precaution to clean all surfaces everywhere to stop Covid, then you can't get covid from surfaces--only airborne.  Masks will help prevent you from getting Covid, then no, it won't protect you from getting it, it will only prevent you from spreading it to others if you do have it.
> 
> I laugh about this because it takes me back to the AIDS days.  I was repairing and delivering medical equipment at the time.  When we went to pickup equipment from an AIDS patient, they had us dress up in these space suits.  They gave us commercial grade disinfectant to spray ourselves down with when we got back to the van.  The space suits were discarded in a thick plastic bag.  I had to quarantine all the equipment for seven days in a roped off area.  I couldn't check it, clean it or repair anything for a week.
Click to expand...

Why does everything turn into a political pissing contest with you?! We had a simple discussion about the effectiveness of masks and vaccines. The vast majority of doctors and hospitals recommend both. Could things change later? Yes of course. But in the heat of a pandemic with a new virus that is killing and infecting large quantities of people… you do the responsible thing and follow protocol. This movement pushing back against it and spreading lies is just a band of idiots playing politics


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Why does everything turn into a political pissing contest with you?! We had a simple discussion about the effectiveness of masks and vaccines. The vast majority of doctors and hospitals recommend both. Could things change later? Yes of course. But in the heat of a pandemic with a new virus that is killing and infecting large quantities of people… you do the responsible thing and follow protocol. This movement pushing back against it and spreading lies is just a band of idiots playing politics



Doing what you believe and researched is not playing politics.  If you push back against recommendations, you are only doing so on your own behalf.  I don't see people protesting that everybody should not wear masks.  I have seen protests against government forcing people to wear masks that don't want to.  And just what is protocol, what you believe?  Why is it not protocol when others have a different opinion?  

Even before the vaccine, I conducted myself the way I felt best for me.  If I seen other people not wearing a mask, it was their business and not mine.  I think what people on the other side are asking is the same considerations.  If you look at some of these posts by the pro-maskers and vaccine people on USMB, they are even more radical than the anti-mask and vaccine people.  I've read posts by people stating they would commit acts of violence against somebody not wearing a mask.  I've seen posts by people stating if you do not get vaccinated, you should be deported from this country.  These are people from the very side that supports Biden's open border policies. 

It is political because as usual, the right just wants to be left alone to do as they please, and the left wants people to live by their standards.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everything turn into a political pissing contest with you?! We had a simple discussion about the effectiveness of masks and vaccines. The vast majority of doctors and hospitals recommend both. Could things change later? Yes of course. But in the heat of a pandemic with a new virus that is killing and infecting large quantities of people… you do the responsible thing and follow protocol. This movement pushing back against it and spreading lies is just a band of idiots playing politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing what you believe and researched is not playing politics.  If you push back against recommendations, you are only doing so on your own behalf.  I don't see people protesting that everybody should not wear masks.  I have seen protests against government forcing people to wear masks that don't want to.  And just what is protocol, what you believe?  Why is it not protocol when others have a different opinion?
> 
> Even before the vaccine, I conducted myself the way I felt best for me.  If I seen other people not wearing a mask, it was their business and not mine.  I think what people on the other side are asking is the same considerations.  If you look at some of these posts by the pro-maskers and vaccine people on USMB, they are even more radical than the anti-mask and vaccine people.  I've read posts by people stating they would commit acts of violence against somebody not wearing a mask.  I've seen posts by people stating if you do not get vaccinated, you should be deported from this country.  These are people from the very side that supports Biden's open border policies.
> 
> It is political because as usual, the right just wants to be left alone to do as they please, and the left wants people to live by their standards.
Click to expand...

There are plenty I hear mocking people who wear masks and spreading false analogies like spraying water through a chain fence. There is an aggressive attack campaign against Fauci, and a steady stream of anti vaccers who still claim that COVID is no different than the flu. Bunch of tards


----------



## woodwork201

Chillicothe said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"they're going down the road of killing young men proves that they're planning on finding nothing at all."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, gotcha. We understand your point.
> 
> Though, to be honest, your point ain't very traction-ful.  IMHO
> 
> The CDC doing a test with the intention to dismiss their findings from it, all with the cost of killing young American men?
> 
> I wanna be a pinch snarky on that, however, it is early on a beautiful June morning and I've got soybeans to spray. And am in a smiley generous mood.
> 
> So, let's just agree ---if we can ---- that dangerous variants to Covid lurk.  E.g., '_Delta_' ..ala' India.
> 
> What we think we know about these kinds of SARS-type infections is that they mutate relatively rapidly......as this one has.  Meaning, the disease has 'learned' how to be better at it's 'work'....since we first officially experienced in America in early 2020.
> 
> There is an army of medical professionals researching, testing, re-testing, observing this event.  To dismiss their testing as_ intentionally_ futile or_ intentionally _obfuscating  is......well, it is in error.
> 
> IMHO
Click to expand...


In Nazi Germany, they did testing and experiments on unwilling victims.  In the Soviet Union, they did testing and experiments on unwilling victims.  And now, as you admit, in the United States, our government is doing and supporting testing and experimentation on unwilling victims.  But, then, we know this isn't new to the US government; it has a history of medical experimentation on unwilling, unwitting, subjects over the last 100 years.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> There are plenty I hear mocking people who wear masks and spreading false analogies like spraying water through a chain fence. There is an aggressive attack campaign against Fauci, and a steady stream of anti vaccers who still claim that COVID is no different than the flu. Bunch of tards



Fauci should be attacked.  In any other country, he'd be arrested and imprisoned for the remainder of his life or executed.  Now that the cat is out of the bag, it's learned that he was instrumental in funneling US tax dollars to the Wuhan lab.  There is a video out there of Fauci in 2017 saying that President Trump will face a pandemic never seen before by any American alive.  How did he know this?  He didn't say "may" "could" or "might", he said "will, as in it's definitely going to happen. 

Fauci is the highest paid government bureaucrat in the US.  It's treasonous that he knew all about this and said or did nothing to help prevent it, or so that our health organizations had time to prepare.  Plus early on when he did know what was going on in that lab, he publicly stated that there was no way this virus came from that institution. Now that people are breathing down his neck, he's changing his story.  It was no secret that this lab has been cited repeatedly for dangerous practices in the past.

Now, those people may be tards in your opinion, but they are also Americans with the right to feel or believe what they want.  Why is it a false analogy when a reputable virologist makes a statement like that chain link fence but people who say masks will be very helpful not false?  When you look at the results in places like New York, New Jersey, California, it seems those experts that claim masks are not helping any have a pretty compelling argument.


----------



## Chillicothe

Well, as the last poster , Ray of Cleve, assert:  _People have the right to believe what they want._

Ditto that.

However......

Simply because one has the right to believe, doesn't mean what they believe is right.

In fact, it is surprising how often nutso-bizarro beliefs gain some adherents. 

First, lemme addresss poster '*Woodwork's*......statement, quoted below:  _'experimentation on unwilling victims'._
Really?
Who is "unwilling"?
Who among the tested could not opt out?
And how is any testing America has been doing analogous to the '_unwilling_'....AND..._.__.forced_ victims of the Nazis?

It is a silly or uninformed assertion.  IMHO



woodwork201 said:


> *And now..........in the United States, our government is doing and supporting testing and experimentation on unwilling victims*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And this supremely silly assertion by the next poster:


Ray From Cleveland said:


> *Fauci should be attacked. In any other country, he'd be arrested and imprisoned for the remainder of his life or executed.*





Ray From Cleveland said:


> *video out there of Fauci in 2017 saying that President Trump will face a pandemic never seen before*





Ray From Cleveland said:


> First, how can anyone comment on 'any other country" would execute him? It is nutso-bizarro.  Which country?  Canada? New Zealand? Switzerland?  It is silly hyperbole that tries to hard to make a questionable point.  ****


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Next, I have no idea if there  is such video that Ray of Cleve claims (link?).......but if there was, and without seeing it first, I would offer that there are any number....any number ..... of epidemiologists and infectious disease experts who have been predicting that we've long been on the threshold of a major pandemic or two, e.g., bird flu, swine flu, SARS, AIDS, etc.

The world's high populations....very dense in some locales; the high mobility of many in those populations, and the transcontinental travel of some all argue that if a disease....animal originated as so many are, or lab created......well, it has a receptive host to spread through.  Duh!

It doesn't take a Dr. Anthony Fauci to make that prediction.  
Do a google on it Ray, you may find a whole bunch of medical professionals you think should be executed.

IMHO


****  Ray DID NOT make that quote just preceding those two asterisks above. I did. But I couldn't noodle out the quote function of the forum in order to seperate it.  So, please, do not think Ray claimed it was 'silly hyperbole'. I did.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Chillicothe said:


> Well, as the last poster , Ray of Cleve, assert:  _People have the right to believe what they want._
> 
> Ditto that.
> 
> However......
> 
> Simply because one has the right to believe, doesn't mean what they believe is right.
> 
> In fact, it is surprising how often nutso-bizarro beliefs gain some adherents.
> 
> First, lemme addresss poster '*Woodwork's*......statement, quoted below:  _'experimentation on unwilling victims'._
> Really?
> Who is "unwilling"?
> Who among the tested could not opt out?
> And how is any testing America has been doing analogous to the '_unwilling_'....AND..._.__.forced_ victims of the Nazis?
> 
> It is a silly or uninformed assertion.  IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And now..........in the United States, our government is doing and supporting testing and experimentation on unwilling victims*
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And this supremely silly assertion by the next poster:
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fauci should be attacked. In any other country, he'd be arrested and imprisoned for the remainder of his life or executed.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> *video out there of Fauci in 2017 saying that President Trump will face a pandemic never seen before*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, how can anyone comment on 'any other country" would execute him? It is nutso-bizarro.  Which country?  Canada? New Zealand? Switzerland?  It is silly hyperbole that tries to hard to make a questionable point.  ****
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Next, I have no idea if there  is such video that Ray of Cleve claims (link?).......but if there was, and without seeing it first, I would offer that there are any number....any number ..... of epidemiologists and infectious disease experts who have been predicting that we've long been on the threshold of a major pandemic or two, e.g., bird flu, swine flu, SARS, AIDS, etc.
> 
> The world's high populations....very dense in some locales; the high mobility of many in those populations, and the transcontinental travel of some all argue that if a disease....animal originated as so many are, or lab created......well, it has a receptive host to spread through.  Duh!
> 
> It doesn't take a Dr. Anthony Fauci to make that prediction.
> Do a google on it Ray, you may find a whole bunch of medical professionals you think should be executed.
> 
> IMHO
> 
> 
> ****  Ray DID NOT make that quote just preceding those two asterisks above. I did. But I couldn't noodle out the quote function of the forum in order to seperate it.  So, please, do not think Ray claimed it was 'silly hyperbole'. I did.
Click to expand...


Sure, others have said we will face a problem with viruses and diseases, but only Fauci gave a specific time.  It's like experts saying the US will face a hurricane in the next five years. Well no shit.  But if somebody came out and said we will face a devastating hurricane in the first week of October 2021 and it happens, there is definitely something very strange about that.  The one who made that prediction had to have inside information about it.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty I hear mocking people who wear masks and spreading false analogies like spraying water through a chain fence. There is an aggressive attack campaign against Fauci, and a steady stream of anti vaccers who still claim that COVID is no different than the flu. Bunch of tards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fauci should be attacked.  In any other country, he'd be arrested and imprisoned for the remainder of his life or executed.  Now that the cat is out of the bag, it's learned that he was instrumental in funneling US tax dollars to the Wuhan lab.  There is a video out there of Fauci in 2017 saying that President Trump will face a pandemic never seen before by any American alive.  How did he know this?  He didn't say "may" "could" or "might", he said "will, as in it's definitely going to happen.
> 
> Fauci is the highest paid government bureaucrat in the US.  It's treasonous that he knew all about this and said or did nothing to help prevent it, or so that our health organizations had time to prepare.  Plus early on when he did know what was going on in that lab, he publicly stated that there was no way this virus came from that institution. Now that people are breathing down his neck, he's changing his story.  It was no secret that this lab has been cited repeatedly for dangerous practices in the past.
> 
> Now, those people may be tards in your opinion, but they are also Americans with the right to feel or believe what they want.  Why is it a false analogy when a reputable virologist makes a statement like that chain link fence but people who say masks will be very helpful not false?  When you look at the results in places like New York, New Jersey, California, it seems those experts that claim masks are not helping any have a pretty compelling argument.
Click to expand...

I never said tards don’t have the right to act retarded.  Your Fauci rant proves my point that you’re sucked into the political attack game. You’ve been bouncing between the tard narratives and common sense safety measures. Must be confusing for you


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> I never said tards don’t have the right to act retarded. Your Fauci rant proves my point that you’re sucked into the political attack game. You’ve been bouncing between the tard narratives and common sense safety measures. Must be confusing for you



Yes, it is confusing because unlike you, I don't subscribe to only what my people claim and call it Gospel. I listen to both sides, try to get input from people I personally know that are much more educated on the subject, and make decisions from there.  Fauci said early on masks will not protect you, and in fact stated he fears it would give people a false sense of security.  Even an N-95 cannot fully protect you.  My cousin is married to a nurse who of course, used N-95's at work.  He got Covid and was really, really sick.  This was last year.  He still can't work today and continues using oxygen.  

Masks may not stop the virus because masks are porous.  Otherwise you would not be able to breathe through them.  The microscopic droplets of the virus are much, much smaller than the pores in the material of the mask.  That's why I line the inside of my mask with tissue paper.  Tissue paper can trap smaller water droplets than masks can.  Nobody told me to do it, and even my niece who made the mask I use told me it's unnecessary, and she's a biology major.  I just go by what I read or watch and decide what's best for myself.


----------



## BlackSand

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...

.

A Vaccine Passport is in no way Freedom, and is simply Permission from the government to exercise Freedom.
Government can only ensure Freedom, in what they don't enforce on anyone.

.​


----------



## Burgermeister

Slade3200 said:


> There are plenty I hear mocking people who wear masks and spreading false analogies like spraying water through a chain fence. There is an aggressive attack campaign against Fauci, and a steady stream of anti vaccers who still claim that COVID is no different than the flu. Bunch of tards


There has actually been a continuous and aggressive defense of Fauci until very lately when it seems inevitable that the truth about him will come out. You'll see more things like the brave Jon Stewart coming out and stating what has been obvious since we learned about the Wuhan Institute of Virology. There are plenty of companies, institutions, and individuals who benefit from Fauci's actions, and their strident defense of Fauci makes sense. It's evil, but it makes sense. The true tards are these useful idiots who have toed the line behind the ridiculous defense of this scumbag when they don't even have a decent reason to.


----------



## Slade3200

Burgermeister said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty I hear mocking people who wear masks and spreading false analogies like spraying water through a chain fence. There is an aggressive attack campaign against Fauci, and a steady stream of anti vaccers who still claim that COVID is no different than the flu. Bunch of tards
> 
> 
> 
> There has actually been a continuous and aggressive defense of Fauci until very lately when it seems inevitable that the truth about him will come out. You'll see more things like the brave Jon Stewart coming out and stating what has been obvious since we learned about the Wuhan Institute of Virology. There are plenty of companies, institutions, and individuals who benefit from Fauci's actions, and their strident defense of Fauci makes sense. It's evil, but it makes sense. The true tards are these useful idiots who have toed the line behind the ridiculous defense of this scumbag when they don't even have a decent reason to.
Click to expand...

They don’t have a decent reason to defend Fauci?! Are you high?? What kind of evil do you think he did? He has been a public servant for most his life working on infectious diseases and AIDS research. He has advised every president since Reagan in a non political way and was one of the lone honest voices coming out of the Trump admin regarding COVID. That’s why he got so popular. He wouldn’t play Trumps political games and simply answered questions directly and honestly which the public was thirsting for. Now he is your fall guy and it’s a pathetic attempt to distract from Trumps failure which ended in him losing the election


----------



## krichton

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty I hear mocking people who wear masks and spreading false analogies like spraying water through a chain fence. There is an aggressive attack campaign against Fauci, and a steady stream of anti vaccers who still claim that COVID is no different than the flu. Bunch of tards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fauci should be attacked.  In any other country, he'd be arrested and imprisoned for the remainder of his life or executed.  Now that the cat is out of the bag, it's learned that he was instrumental in funneling US tax dollars to the Wuhan lab.  There is a video out there of Fauci in 2017 saying that President Trump will face a pandemic never seen before by any American alive.  How did he know this?  He didn't say "may" "could" or "might", he said "will, as in it's definitely going to happen.
> 
> Fauci is the highest paid government bureaucrat in the US.  It's treasonous that he knew all about this and said or did nothing to help prevent it, or so that our health organizations had time to prepare.  Plus early on when he did know what was going on in that lab, he publicly stated that there was no way this virus came from that institution. Now that people are breathing down his neck, he's changing his story.  It was no secret that this lab has been cited repeatedly for dangerous practices in the past.
> 
> Now, those people may be tards in your opinion, but they are also Americans with the right to feel or believe what they want.  Why is it a false analogy when a reputable virologist makes a statement like that chain link fence but people who say masks will be very helpful not false?  When you look at the results in places like New York, New Jersey, California, it seems those experts that claim masks are not helping any have a pretty compelling argument.
Click to expand...


This is nothing but more conspiracy theory FAKE NEWS bullshit, as usual.  Not only has there been no evidence to support the fauci, covid claims, but it's already been proven that covid was not created in a lab.









						PolitiFact - No, Dr. Anthony Fauci did not fund research tied to COVID-19 ‘creation’
					

Editor’s note, May 17, 2021: When this fact-check was first published in February 2021, PolitiFact’s sources included re




					www.politifact.com


----------



## krichton

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said tards don’t have the right to act retarded. Your Fauci rant proves my point that you’re sucked into the political attack game. You’ve been bouncing between the tard narratives and common sense safety measures. Must be confusing for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is confusing because unlike you, I don't subscribe to only what my people claim and call it Gospel. I listen to both sides, try to get input from people I personally know that are much more educated on the subject, and make decisions from there.  Fauci said early on masks will not protect you, and in fact stated he fears it would give people a false sense of security.  Even an N-95 cannot fully protect you.  My cousin is married to a nurse who of course, used N-95's at work.  He got Covid and was really, really sick.  This was last year.  He still can't work today and continues using oxygen.
> 
> Masks may not stop the virus because masks are porous.  Otherwise you would not be able to breathe through them.  The microscopic droplets of the virus are much, much smaller than the pores in the material of the mask.  That's why I line the inside of my mask with tissue paper.  Tissue paper can trap smaller water droplets than masks can.  Nobody told me to do it, and even my niece who made the mask I use told me it's unnecessary, and she's a biology major.  I just go by what I read or watch and decide what's best for myself.
Click to expand...



The virus doesn't travel through the air on it's own.  It MUST travel in droplets, which are larger and can be trapped by N95s.   This is an established medical fact.   Here's an article that explains everything and more so you'll stop spewing misinformation.









						Fact check: No, N95 filters are not too large to stop COVID-19 particles
					

This attempt to discredit a central piece of protective gear used around the globe fails to account for several fundamental scientific principles.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

krichton said:


> The virus doesn't travel through the air on it's own. It MUST travel in droplets, which are larger and can be trapped by N95s. This is an established medical fact. Here's an article that explains everything and more so you'll stop spewing misinformation.



It's not misinformation.  Trust me, my sister works at a hospital and uses them.   She and everybody else who uses them knows the are not 100% guaranteed effective.


----------



## 22lcidw

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t disagree with anything you said and commend you for acting responsibly. I can’t believe the idiots and the strength of the movement that is pushing back against acting the way that you just said you act. When you say some people think masks don’t work and some people think the vaccine is dangerous, that is largely because of the massive misinformation campaign being pushed around that narrative. It completely goes against the other agenda of those same people which is to open the economy. Act safely, reduce the spread of this virus and the open up, that’s how it works. Don’t call for a free for all which would spread the virus more and then expect for the country to reopen. Those concepts don’t work together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is right leaning states that were lax on masks and such had the same results, and in some cases better results than states that did mandate them.  There really is no definitive science on this.  What we read are merely expert opinions and we try to follow those because they are more educated on the subject than we are.  But like any group of experts, you will have different opinions, so it's all a matter of who's opinion sounds more convincing.
> 
> As for the economy, the top ten lowest unemployment states are Republican led while the top ten highest unemployment states are Democrat led.
> 
> Covid is like global warming.  You have scientists that say it's the end of our civilization, and other scientists that say it's a bunch of BS.  Maybe AOC thinks we only have about six years to go before our end, but I don't believe it for one second, and neither does DumBama which is why he bought a mansion on the ocean.
> 
> Even after this is all behind us, we will still be studying what we did, what we didn't do, and what we should have done for many years to come.  First don't wear masks, then wear masks. Take precaution to clean all surfaces everywhere to stop Covid, then you can't get covid from surfaces--only airborne.  Masks will help prevent you from getting Covid, then no, it won't protect you from getting it, it will only prevent you from spreading it to others if you do have it.
> 
> I laugh about this because it takes me back to the AIDS days.  I was repairing and delivering medical equipment at the time.  When we went to pickup equipment from an AIDS patient, they had us dress up in these space suits.  They gave us commercial grade disinfectant to spray ourselves down with when we got back to the van.  The space suits were discarded in a thick plastic bag.  I had to quarantine all the equipment for seven days in a roped off area.  I couldn't check it, clean it or repair anything for a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does everything turn into a political pissing contest with you?! We had a simple discussion about the effectiveness of masks and vaccines. The vast majority of doctors and hospitals recommend both. Could things change later? Yes of course. But in the heat of a pandemic with a new virus that is killing and infecting large quantities of people… you do the responsible thing and follow protocol. This movement pushing back against it and spreading lies is just a band of idiots playing politics
Click to expand...

You as a Pure Prog are in near total lockstep with your party and its agendas. Whatever they tell you, is the truth to nirvana. Biden and Harris are not very good. However the swamp is cushioning them as the agendas they have come from outside the White House.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

krichton said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty I hear mocking people who wear masks and spreading false analogies like spraying water through a chain fence. There is an aggressive attack campaign against Fauci, and a steady stream of anti vaccers who still claim that COVID is no different than the flu. Bunch of tards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fauci should be attacked.  In any other country, he'd be arrested and imprisoned for the remainder of his life or executed.  Now that the cat is out of the bag, it's learned that he was instrumental in funneling US tax dollars to the Wuhan lab.  There is a video out there of Fauci in 2017 saying that President Trump will face a pandemic never seen before by any American alive.  How did he know this?  He didn't say "may" "could" or "might", he said "will, as in it's definitely going to happen.
> 
> Fauci is the highest paid government bureaucrat in the US.  It's treasonous that he knew all about this and said or did nothing to help prevent it, or so that our health organizations had time to prepare.  Plus early on when he did know what was going on in that lab, he publicly stated that there was no way this virus came from that institution. Now that people are breathing down his neck, he's changing his story.  It was no secret that this lab has been cited repeatedly for dangerous practices in the past.
> 
> Now, those people may be tards in your opinion, but they are also Americans with the right to feel or believe what they want.  Why is it a false analogy when a reputable virologist makes a statement like that chain link fence but people who say masks will be very helpful not false?  When you look at the results in places like New York, New Jersey, California, it seems those experts that claim masks are not helping any have a pretty compelling argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is nothing but more conspiracy theory FAKE NEWS bullshit, as usual.  Not only has there been no evidence to support the fauci, covid claims, but it's already been proven that covid was not created in a lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, Dr. Anthony Fauci did not fund research tied to COVID-19 ‘creation’
> 
> 
> Editor’s note, May 17, 2021: When this fact-check was first published in February 2021, PolitiFact’s sources included re
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...


How do you prove something when the source is hiding all the needed information?  Why did they close down all domestic flights in Wuhan but allowed international travel?  Is it just dumb luck that the virus originated where their top virology lab was, and that they tested over 80,000 wild animals, and found no makeup in any of them that resembled the structure of covid 19?  









						The COVID lab-leak hypothesis: what scientists do and don’t know
					

Nature examines arguments that the coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 escaped from a lab in China, and the science behind them.




					www.nature.com


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus doesn't travel through the air on it's own. It MUST travel in droplets, which are larger and can be trapped by N95s. This is an established medical fact. Here's an article that explains everything and more so you'll stop spewing misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not misinformation.  Trust me, my sister works at a hospital and uses them.   She and everybody else who uses them knows the are not 100% guaranteed effective.
Click to expand...

There’s you playing politics again. Nobody is claiming they are 100% effective.


----------



## Slade3200

22lcidw said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t disagree with anything you said and commend you for acting responsibly. I can’t believe the idiots and the strength of the movement that is pushing back against acting the way that you just said you act. When you say some people think masks don’t work and some people think the vaccine is dangerous, that is largely because of the massive misinformation campaign being pushed around that narrative. It completely goes against the other agenda of those same people which is to open the economy. Act safely, reduce the spread of this virus and the open up, that’s how it works. Don’t call for a free for all which would spread the virus more and then expect for the country to reopen. Those concepts don’t work together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is right leaning states that were lax on masks and such had the same results, and in some cases better results than states that did mandate them.  There really is no definitive science on this.  What we read are merely expert opinions and we try to follow those because they are more educated on the subject than we are.  But like any group of experts, you will have different opinions, so it's all a matter of who's opinion sounds more convincing.
> 
> As for the economy, the top ten lowest unemployment states are Republican led while the top ten highest unemployment states are Democrat led.
> 
> Covid is like global warming.  You have scientists that say it's the end of our civilization, and other scientists that say it's a bunch of BS.  Maybe AOC thinks we only have about six years to go before our end, but I don't believe it for one second, and neither does DumBama which is why he bought a mansion on the ocean.
> 
> Even after this is all behind us, we will still be studying what we did, what we didn't do, and what we should have done for many years to come.  First don't wear masks, then wear masks. Take precaution to clean all surfaces everywhere to stop Covid, then you can't get covid from surfaces--only airborne.  Masks will help prevent you from getting Covid, then no, it won't protect you from getting it, it will only prevent you from spreading it to others if you do have it.
> 
> I laugh about this because it takes me back to the AIDS days.  I was repairing and delivering medical equipment at the time.  When we went to pickup equipment from an AIDS patient, they had us dress up in these space suits.  They gave us commercial grade disinfectant to spray ourselves down with when we got back to the van.  The space suits were discarded in a thick plastic bag.  I had to quarantine all the equipment for seven days in a roped off area.  I couldn't check it, clean it or repair anything for a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does everything turn into a political pissing contest with you?! We had a simple discussion about the effectiveness of masks and vaccines. The vast majority of doctors and hospitals recommend both. Could things change later? Yes of course. But in the heat of a pandemic with a new virus that is killing and infecting large quantities of people… you do the responsible thing and follow protocol. This movement pushing back against it and spreading lies is just a band of idiots playing politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You as a Pure Prog are in near total lockstep with your party and its agendas. Whatever they tell you, is the truth to nirvana. Biden and Harris are not very good. However the swamp is cushioning them as the agendas they have come from outside the White House.
Click to expand...

I don’t have a party. I don’t like Kamala, I think Joe is a stabilizing force trying to right the ship from Trumps disaster. He is doing an OK job. Don’t pretend to know me. You are piss poor wrong at it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> There’s you playing politics again. Nobody is claiming they are 100% effective.



Then why do people debate me when I point that out?  Nothing is 100% effective, including washing your hands, sanitizing every surface in your house after dropping the grocery bags on the kitchen counter, sanitizing your hands everywhere you go outside your house.  Nothing.  

Now please explain how this is political in any way.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There’s you playing politics again. Nobody is claiming they are 100% effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do people debate me when I point that out?  Nothing is 100% effective, including washing your hands, sanitizing every surface in your house after dropping the grocery bags on the kitchen counter, sanitizing your hands everywhere you go outside your house.  Nothing.
> 
> Now please explain how this is political in any way.
Click to expand...

It’s political because you practice the mitigation measures that CDC and doctors recommend because you know they are the responsible thing to do but your political team has this running fight against the seriousness of COVID, against masks, against the vaccine. They spread misinformation and sew doubt about the safety recommendations trying to paint them as useless commie power grabs. You repeat those sentiments and talking points which is why I say you play politics


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> It’s political because you practice the mitigation measures that CDC and doctors recommend because you know they are the responsible thing to do but your political team has this running fight against the seriousness of COVID, against masks, against the vaccine. They spread misinformation and sew doubt about the safety recommendations trying to paint them as useless commie power grabs. You repeat those sentiments and talking points which is why I say you play politics



I see, so what you're saying is the CDC is in fact political; something we on the right have been saying all along? All I said is that masks were no guarantee, and in fact some believe virtually useless in this pandemic.  

Don't tell me what "they" did, tell me what I did that was political.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s political because you practice the mitigation measures that CDC and doctors recommend because you know they are the responsible thing to do but your political team has this running fight against the seriousness of COVID, against masks, against the vaccine. They spread misinformation and sew doubt about the safety recommendations trying to paint them as useless commie power grabs. You repeat those sentiments and talking points which is why I say you play politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so what you're saying is the CDC is in fact political; something we on the right have been saying all along? All I said is that masks were no guarantee, and in fact some believe virtually useless in this pandemic.
> 
> Don't tell me what "they" did, tell me what I did that was political.
Click to expand...

I've been telling you what you're saying that's political. You are contradicting your own practices to push along the narratives that "They" your political "team" is pushing.  Nobody in this conversation is saying that masks are 100% effective. You are playing games of absolutes to push the political angle. You are talking about hoses going through chain link fences to push the political angle. You are throwing shade on the vaccine to push your political angle. You are bringing up immigration in a discussion about masks and vaccine effectiveness to push your political angle... Want more??


----------



## krichton

Ray From Cleveland said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty I hear mocking people who wear masks and spreading false analogies like spraying water through a chain fence. There is an aggressive attack campaign against Fauci, and a steady stream of anti vaccers who still claim that COVID is no different than the flu. Bunch of tards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fauci should be attacked.  In any other country, he'd be arrested and imprisoned for the remainder of his life or executed.  Now that the cat is out of the bag, it's learned that he was instrumental in funneling US tax dollars to the Wuhan lab.  There is a video out there of Fauci in 2017 saying that President Trump will face a pandemic never seen before by any American alive.  How did he know this?  He didn't say "may" "could" or "might", he said "will, as in it's definitely going to happen.
> 
> Fauci is the highest paid government bureaucrat in the US.  It's treasonous that he knew all about this and said or did nothing to help prevent it, or so that our health organizations had time to prepare.  Plus early on when he did know what was going on in that lab, he publicly stated that there was no way this virus came from that institution. Now that people are breathing down his neck, he's changing his story.  It was no secret that this lab has been cited repeatedly for dangerous practices in the past.
> 
> Now, those people may be tards in your opinion, but they are also Americans with the right to feel or believe what they want.  Why is it a false analogy when a reputable virologist makes a statement like that chain link fence but people who say masks will be very helpful not false?  When you look at the results in places like New York, New Jersey, California, it seems those experts that claim masks are not helping any have a pretty compelling argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is nothing but more conspiracy theory FAKE NEWS bullshit, as usual.  Not only has there been no evidence to support the fauci, covid claims, but it's already been proven that covid was not created in a lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, Dr. Anthony Fauci did not fund research tied to COVID-19 ‘creation’
> 
> 
> Editor’s note, May 17, 2021: When this fact-check was first published in February 2021, PolitiFact’s sources included re
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you prove something when the source is hiding all the needed information?  Why did they close down all domestic flights in Wuhan but allowed international travel?  Is it just dumb luck that the virus originated where their top virology lab was, and that they tested over 80,000 wild animals, and found no makeup in any of them that resembled the structure of covid 19?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The COVID lab-leak hypothesis: what scientists do and don’t know
> 
> 
> Nature examines arguments that the coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 escaped from a lab in China, and the science behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nature.com
Click to expand...


Who's the "source?"   Whos hiding it, and what exactly is it?   This is typical conspiracy theory ranting and it's never supported by any shred of evidence.   Even the article you posted had very reasonable answers to all the lab leak conspiracy theories and the conclusion was, there is no evidence supporting any of it.  This is what the right is great at. They create hysteria with one fake news story after another. Let's look at a random list of them below.

1. 5G microchips in vaccine to track you
2. Vaccine is meant to depopulate the planet
3. Face masks don't work
4. Covid is just like the flu
5. The vaccine will damage your lungs in 4-14 months
6. Fauci funded covid19 and then released it on the world
7. The vaccines are magnetizing people
8. The vaccine makes you more susceptible to variants than unvaccinated
9. Face masks cause CO2 poisoning
10. Masks deprive you of oxygen and kills your immune system
11.  Covid only accounts for 10% of actual number dead
12.  Bill Gates something something

How do you decide which bullshit conspiracy to believe in, or do you all just believe in them all to make it easier on yourself?


----------



## krichton

Ray From Cleveland said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus doesn't travel through the air on it's own. It MUST travel in droplets, which are larger and can be trapped by N95s. This is an established medical fact. Here's an article that explains everything and more so you'll stop spewing misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not misinformation.  Trust me, my sister works at a hospital and uses them.   She and everybody else who uses them knows the are not 100% guaranteed effective.
Click to expand...


Who exactly made that claim?  You said masks don't work, I said they do, and it's supported in the factcheck i posted.  That's the bottomline.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

krichton said:


> Who exactly made that claim? You said masks don't work, I said they do, and it's supported in the factcheck i posted. That's the bottomline.



If I said masks don't work, why do I still wear them in public?  There is no mask mandate here any longer.  

What I said is that other experts claimed they don't work.  What I said is nothing is 100% foolproof including masks.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

krichton said:


> ho's the "source?" Whos hiding it, and what exactly is it? This is typical conspiracy theory ranting and it's never supported by any shred of evidence. Even the article you posted had very reasonable answers to all the lab leak conspiracy theories and the conclusion was, there is no evidence supporting any of it. This is what the right is great at. They create hysteria with one fake news story after another. Let's look at a random list of them below.



And so you really believe that this virus, out of all the places in a huge country like China, just happened to come from a city where their top virology lab was?  Pure coincidence, huh?  And if that happened, why are the Chinese being so uncooperative?  If it's not their fault and the lab had nothing to do with it, they would be surrendering records and opening the door to the lab for everybody to see. 

Okay, so if you don't want to even consider the possibility from my source, how about a Chinese scientist that was actually there and fled China to tell what she knew? 






						NoCookies | The Australian
					






					www.theaustralian.com.au


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> I've been telling you what you're saying that's political. You are contradicting your own practices to push along the narratives that "They" your political "team" is pushing. Nobody in this conversation is saying that masks are 100% effective. You are playing games of absolutes to push the political angle. You are talking about hoses going through chain link fences to push the political angle. You are throwing shade on the vaccine to push your political angle. You are bringing up immigration in a discussion about masks and vaccine effectiveness to push your political angle... Want more??



If I was being political about it, I wouldn't wear a mask, now would I?  I wouldn't be telling people to do what they feel is right, would I?  I would be telling people to join me and my millions of fellow Americans to fight these lock downs and masks.  I wouldn't have taken the vaccine myself, would I?  I would be promoting nobody take the vaccine.  

The only person in this conversation that's making this political is you.  What you basically said is how dare I present other points of view that goes against your beliefs which just happens to be one of the same of the Democrat party.  I shouldn't be presenting both sides of the case.  Why......that's irresponsible, isn't it?


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been telling you what you're saying that's political. You are contradicting your own practices to push along the narratives that "They" your political "team" is pushing. Nobody in this conversation is saying that masks are 100% effective. You are playing games of absolutes to push the political angle. You are talking about hoses going through chain link fences to push the political angle. You are throwing shade on the vaccine to push your political angle. You are bringing up immigration in a discussion about masks and vaccine effectiveness to push your political angle... Want more??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was being political about it, I wouldn't wear a mask, now would I?  I wouldn't be telling people to do what they feel is right, would I?  I would be telling people to join me and my millions of fellow Americans to fight these lock downs and masks.  I wouldn't have taken the vaccine myself, would I?  I would be promoting nobody take the vaccine.
> 
> The only person in this conversation that's making this political is you.  What you basically said is how dare I present other points of view that goes against your beliefs which just happens to be one of the same of the Democrat party.  I shouldn't be presenting both sides of the case.  Why......that's irresponsible, isn't it?
Click to expand...

Which is why I’m saying you are contradicting yourself and play politics. You know what’s right and you express practicing it in one breath and then in the next breath you’re playing the political attack game.


----------



## krichton

Ray From Cleveland said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who exactly made that claim? You said masks don't work, I said they do, and it's supported in the factcheck i posted. That's the bottomline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I said masks don't work, why do I still wear them in public?  There is no mask mandate here any longer.
> 
> What I said is that other experts claimed they don't work.  What I said is nothing is 100% foolproof including masks.
Click to expand...


Who are these "experts?"  Produce them.  You parroted a long running anti mask argument for why masks don't work.  I provided links debunking such a claim.  No one was arguing that they were 100%.



Ray From Cleveland said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ho's the "source?" Whos hiding it, and what exactly is it? This is typical conspiracy theory ranting and it's never supported by any shred of evidence. Even the article you posted had very reasonable answers to all the lab leak conspiracy theories and the conclusion was, there is no evidence supporting any of it. This is what the right is great at. They create hysteria with one fake news story after another. Let's look at a random list of them below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so you really believe that this virus, out of all the places in a huge country like China, just happened to come from a city where their top virology lab was?  Pure coincidence, huh?  And if that happened, why are the Chinese being so uncooperative?  If it's not their fault and the lab had nothing to do with it, they would be surrendering records and opening the door to the lab for everybody to see.
> 
> Okay, so if you don't want to even consider the possibility from my source, how about a Chinese scientist that was actually there and fled China to tell what she knew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoCookies | The Australian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theaustralian.com.au
Click to expand...


The link you provided to nature.com logically explained the plausibility of why there was a lab there.   Why provide a link to a website that disputes your own reasoning?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

krichton said:


> Who are these "experts?" Produce them. You parroted a long running anti mask argument for why masks don't work. I provided links debunking such a claim. No one was arguing that they were 100%.



When did I ever promote an argument that masks don't work?  Show me and provide a post number.  What I said is that some experts are claiming they don't work.  If you want to look at one side of things, it's not surprising.  I look at both sides, and that's upsetting to you.



krichton said:


> The link you provided to nature.com logically explained the plausibility of why there was a lab there. Why provide a link to a website that disputes your own reasoning?



It was a year ago when the leak from the Wuhan lab was totally discarded.  Today, we are finding out more and more about this and the consideration is back in the deck of cards.  Logically, it would make total sense that this lab was responsible since that's where the virus originated.  My Lord, I just gave you a Chinese virologist who said that's what was taking place there, and she left her country to tell the world.  And in my link, it stated they tested over 80,000 animals and can't find this particular covid-19 strain.  As the article points out, there is a lot of wildlife in China, however, given how fast this variant spreads, it should be all over the animal kingdom in China.

Gain Of Function research means just that.  Manipulate the virus so it will be much more contagious and much more deadly.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Which is why I’m saying you are contradicting yourself and play politics. You know what’s right and you express practicing it in one breath and then in the next breath you’re playing the political attack game.



I don't know where you get that from.  What I'm doing is presenting both sides, not just my side.  

Do masks work?  Some experts claim yes, other experts claim no, and the most famous ones claimed both.  First they said no and then they said yes.  In five years, we may find out that loyal mask wearing could have saved 100,000 lives.  We could also find out that wearing them cost us 100,000 lives.  Nobody really knows.  What we do know is that states that had strict mask mandates and states that didn't had about the same results, in fact some of those non-mask states had better results.  Florida ended their lock down well over a year ago, and all schools were open with no problems.  My niece lives there.  She said you see very few people with masks on and it's been that way for several months now. 

In New York, they forced nursing homes to take known covid infected seniors.  It killed dozens or hundreds of seniors.  In Florida, Governor DeSantis regulated that no covid senior be allowed to reside in nursing homes.  Much like our state, they had an age priority where the elderly and vulnerable were vaccinated first.  In commie states, they had a race mandate where minorities were given priority, and even prisoners.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I’m saying you are contradicting yourself and play politics. You know what’s right and you express practicing it in one breath and then in the next breath you’re playing the political attack game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where you get that from.  What I'm doing is presenting both sides, not just my side.
> 
> Do masks work?  Some experts claim yes, other experts claim no, and the most famous ones claimed both.  First they said no and then they said yes.  In five years, we may find out that loyal mask wearing could have saved 100,000 lives.  We could also find out that wearing them cost us 100,000 lives.  Nobody really knows.  What we do know is that states that had strict mask mandates and states that didn't had about the same results, in fact some of those non-mask states had better results.  Florida ended their lock down well over a year ago, and all schools were open with no problems.  My niece lives there.  She said you see very few people with masks on and it's been that way for several months now.
> 
> In New York, they forced nursing homes to take known covid infected seniors.  It killed dozens or hundreds of seniors.  In Florida, Governor DeSantis regulated that no covid senior be allowed to reside in nursing homes.  Much like our state, they had an age priority where the elderly and vulnerable were vaccinated first.  In commie states, they had a race mandate where minorities were given priority, and even prisoners.
Click to expand...

Are you kidding me? You think there’s a possibility that mask wearing cost us 100s of thousands of lives?! Come on Ray. Thats your political stupidity kicking in. I think you wear a mask because you have family in the medical field who you trust and they are telling you to wear a mask and get the vax.

Why are you bringing up CDC advice that was given at the very beginning when we didn’t know what was going on? More info was gathered and recommendations were reaccessed. Again you bringing that up is the political gamesmanship. 

To your point… Sure we may learn more in the future that tells us mask wearing really is unnecessary with Covid. I believe the vast majority of tests have shown that they are effective but there’s always more than can be learned. Point is that we don’t know anything for sure and we are knee deep in a pandemic. When the circumstances are like that you play it safe, you act extra cauteous, you go off the data that you have e and act responsibly. Trump and his clown posse are taking the opposite approach and you’re getting stuck in the middle


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Are you kidding me? You think there’s a possibility that mask wearing cost us 100s of thousands of lives?! Come on Ray. Thats your political stupidity kicking in. I think you wear a mask because you have family in the medical field who you trust and they are telling you to wear a mask and get the vax.
> 
> Why are you bringing up CDC advice that was given at the very beginning when we didn’t know what was going on? More info was gathered and recommendations were reaccessed. Again you bringing that up is the political gamesmanship.
> 
> To your point… Sure we may learn more in the future that tells us mask wearing really is unnecessary with Covid. I believe the vast majority of tests have shown that they are effective but there’s always more than can be learned. Point is that we don’t know anything for sure and we are knee deep in a pandemic. When the circumstances are like that you play it safe, you act extra cauteous, you go off the data that you have e and act responsibly. Trump and his clown posse are taking the opposite approach and you’re getting stuck in the middle



Trump hasn't been in the White House for five months.  I bring up the CDC because they had no idea if the masks should be worn or not.  We probably won't find that out for years to come.  The CDC is not God.  Remember that it was the CDC test kits that were all defective which is why we had to start from scratch when all the hysteria began.  Then we had to find test kits from anybody that would sell them to us when the entire world was buying as many as they could.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? You think there’s a possibility that mask wearing cost us 100s of thousands of lives?! Come on Ray. Thats your political stupidity kicking in. I think you wear a mask because you have family in the medical field who you trust and they are telling you to wear a mask and get the vax.
> 
> Why are you bringing up CDC advice that was given at the very beginning when we didn’t know what was going on? More info was gathered and recommendations were reaccessed. Again you bringing that up is the political gamesmanship.
> 
> To your point… Sure we may learn more in the future that tells us mask wearing really is unnecessary with Covid. I believe the vast majority of tests have shown that they are effective but there’s always more than can be learned. Point is that we don’t know anything for sure and we are knee deep in a pandemic. When the circumstances are like that you play it safe, you act extra cauteous, you go off the data that you have e and act responsibly. Trump and his clown posse are taking the opposite approach and you’re getting stuck in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hasn't been in the White House for five months.  I bring up the CDC because they had no idea if the masks should be worn or not.  We probably won't find that out for years to come.  The CDC is not God.  Remember that it was the CDC test kits that were all defective which is why we had to start from scratch when all the hysteria began.  Then we had to find test kits from anybody that would sell them to us when the entire world was buying as many as they could.
Click to expand...

I never said the CDC was God. They have and will make plenty of mistakes. What I’m saying is that in a time of crisis with many unknowns, it is best to error on the side of caution not recklessness. What does a bad batch of test kits have to do with anything?! You’re trying to demean the CDC. Why are you doing that? That’s your politics speaking coming from the Trumptard movement.


----------



## woodwork201

Chillicothe said:


> Well, as the last poster , Ray of Cleve, assert:  _People have the right to believe what they want._
> 
> Ditto that.
> 
> However......
> 
> Simply because one has the right to believe, doesn't mean what they believe is right.
> 
> In fact, it is surprising how often nutso-bizarro beliefs gain some adherents.
> 
> First, lemme addresss poster '*Woodwork's*......statement, quoted below:  _'experimentation on unwilling victims'._
> Really?
> Who is "unwilling"?
> Who among the tested could not opt out?
> And how is any testing America has been doing analogous to the '_unwilling_'....AND..._.__.forced_ victims of the Nazis?
> 
> It is a silly or uninformed assertion.  IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And now..........in the United States, our government is doing and supporting testing and experimentation on unwilling victims*
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And this supremely silly assertion by the next poster:
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fauci should be attacked. In any other country, he'd be arrested and imprisoned for the remainder of his life or executed.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> *video out there of Fauci in 2017 saying that President Trump will face a pandemic never seen before*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, how can anyone comment on 'any other country" would execute him? It is nutso-bizarro.  Which country?  Canada? New Zealand? Switzerland?  It is silly hyperbole that tries to hard to make a questionable point.  ****
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Next, I have no idea if there  is such video that Ray of Cleve claims (link?).......but if there was, and without seeing it first, I would offer that there are any number....any number ..... of epidemiologists and infectious disease experts who have been predicting that we've long been on the threshold of a major pandemic or two, e.g., bird flu, swine flu, SARS, AIDS, etc.
> 
> The world's high populations....very dense in some locales; the high mobility of many in those populations, and the transcontinental travel of some all argue that if a disease....animal originated as so many are, or lab created......well, it has a receptive host to spread through.  Duh!
> 
> It doesn't take a Dr. Anthony Fauci to make that prediction.
> Do a google on it Ray, you may find a whole bunch of medical professionals you think should be executed.
> 
> IMHO
> 
> 
> ****  Ray DID NOT make that quote just preceding those two asterisks above. I did. But I couldn't noodle out the quote function of the forum in order to seperate it.  So, please, do not think Ray claimed it was 'silly hyperbole'. I did.
Click to expand...


Opting out, in many cases, will cost you your job.  In many other cases it will cost you your education, career, and future.  It will restrict your travel.  Yes, you can opt out.  But they are being coerced, virtually forced, to take the vaccine and you can't deny it.

My wife and I both had Covid and the antibody treatments while we had Covid.  Without the vaccine, I would not be able to go back to work.


----------



## woodwork201

krichton said:


> The virus doesn't travel through the air on it's own.  It MUST travel in droplets, which are larger and can be trapped by N95s.   This is an established medical fact.   Here's an article that explains everything and more so you'll stop spewing misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: No, N95 filters are not too large to stop COVID-19 particles
> 
> 
> This attempt to discredit a central piece of protective gear used around the globe fails to account for several fundamental scientific principles.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com



How many people do you see wearing N95 masks?  And, of those, how many do you see wearing them correctly?  Even among medical staffs?


----------



## woodwork201

krichton said:


> This is nothing but more conspiracy theory FAKE NEWS bullshit, as usual.  Not only has there been no evidence to support the fauci, covid claims, but it's already been proven that covid was not created in a lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, Dr. Anthony Fauci did not fund research tied to COVID-19 ‘creation’
> 
> 
> Editor’s note, May 17, 2021: When this fact-check was first published in February 2021, PolitiFact’s sources included re
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com



Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus did not come from a lab.  I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## MisterBeale

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
Click to expand...

Your OP doesn't have Naomi Wolfe in it, it is deceptive.

I mean, it addresses the same stuff.  But different.









						Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
					

Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## MisterBeale

woodwork201 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing but more conspiracy theory FAKE NEWS bullshit, as usual.  Not only has there been no evidence to support the fauci, covid claims, but it's already been proven that covid was not created in a lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, Dr. Anthony Fauci did not fund research tied to COVID-19 ‘creation’
> 
> 
> Editor’s note, May 17, 2021: When this fact-check was first published in February 2021, PolitiFact’s sources included re
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus did not come from a lab.  I won't be holding my breath.
Click to expand...

krichton is a UN propagandist.  Not usually worth your time.







*








						On the Origin of SARS Coronavirus 2
					

Virologist Jonathan Latham and geneticist Allison Wilson have proposed a new hypothesis for the origin of the SARS-CoV-2 virus and the Covid-19 pandemic.




					swprs.org
				



*


----------



## Burgermeister

MisterBeale said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden administration previously said the federal government should not be involved in efforts to create a vaccine passport system to verify that people have been vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Post, citing five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity, reported the effort "has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology."
> 
> White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients has led the White House's role in coordinating the project, an official told the Post."Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people's privacy," Zients said earlier this month, according to the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your OP doesn't have Naomi Wolfe in it, it is deceptive.
> 
> I mean, it addresses the same stuff.  But different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
> 
> 
> Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
Click to expand...

I know. My thread was merged and for some reason kept the other thread's title. I don't even remember what the original title was.


----------



## Chillicothe

woodwork201 said:


> *Opting out, in many cases, will cost you your job. In many other cases it will cost you your education, career, and future. It will restrict your travel. Yes, you can opt out. But they are being coerced, virtually forced, to take the vaccine and you can't deny it.
> Without the vaccine, I would not be able to go back to work.*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

They are being incentivized to be responsible to the society they live in and benefit by.  The greater good for the greatest number of people is a worthwhile goal.

Human society, with it's gatherings of people---at work, play, worship, and such --- brings with it inherent benefits and risks.   It is not a bad thing to mitigate those risks to the whole assembly of humans who make up the subsets of our society.

The clear perception by the scientific and medical community is that those who are not vaccinated have the greater potential to be vulnerable to infection and thus the greater risk of transmitting that infection to other humans in their societal sub-groups ----be it work, play, worship, etc.

Folks can opt out of getting vaccinated. 
And too their societal circle can also opt out of associating with those who carry the higher risk.....by ostracizing, by requirements to join, etc.

Each has their 'rights'.......the individual, the society.
The greater good for the greater numbers must prevail. 

Lastly, my mantra to associates or contacts who are vocally against vaccination is:  Polio didn't go away by itself. Smallpox didn't just disappear.  Vaccines did that.  And the society of humans is better off for it.


----------



## krichton

Ray From Cleveland said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these "experts?" Produce them. You parroted a long running anti mask argument for why masks don't work. I provided links debunking such a claim. No one was arguing that they were 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I ever promote an argument that masks don't work?  Show me and provide a post number.  What I said is that some experts are claiming they don't work.  If you want to look at one side of things, it's not surprising.  I look at both sides, and that's upsetting to you.
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link you provided to nature.com logically explained the plausibility of why there was a lab there. Why provide a link to a website that disputes your own reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a year ago when the leak from the Wuhan lab was totally discarded.  Today, we are finding out more and more about this and the consideration is back in the deck of cards.  Logically, it would make total sense that this lab was responsible since that's where the virus originated.  My Lord, I just gave you a Chinese virologist who said that's what was taking place there, and she left her country to tell the world.  And in my link, it stated they tested over 80,000 animals and can't find this particular covid-19 strain.  As the article points out, there is a lot of wildlife in China, however, given how fast this variant spreads, it should be all over the animal kingdom in China.
> 
> Gain Of Function research means just that.  Manipulate the virus so it will be much more contagious and much more deadly.
Click to expand...


Except there has been ZERO evidence of genetic tampering!   That's what scientists have said, including the ones reported in the link you provided.  This is more loony conspiracy theory coming out of the loony right to fear monger.   Next week it'll be something else, and the week after, there will be something out of left field.  I made a small list of said conspiracy theories regarding covid a page back.  It keeps getting added to every few days by hysterical right wingers who are anti mask and anti vaxxers.

Go to post #430.  This is what you said about masks.



> Masks may not stop the virus because masks are porous. Otherwise you would not be able to breathe through them. The microscopic droplets of the virus are much, much smaller than the pores in the material of the mask. That's why I line the inside of my mask with tissue paper. Tissue paper can trap smaller water droplets than masks can. Nobody told me to do it, and even my niece who made the mask I use told me it's unnecessary, and she's a biology major. I just go by what I read or watch and decide what's best for myself.



This is the exact same anti mask rhetoric I hear over and over from you ppl.  All of which has been debunked in the links i provided.  Do you deny you all read the same right wing comic books for your information?


----------



## krichton

woodwork201 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing but more conspiracy theory FAKE NEWS bullshit, as usual.  Not only has there been no evidence to support the fauci, covid claims, but it's already been proven that covid was not created in a lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, Dr. Anthony Fauci did not fund research tied to COVID-19 ‘creation’
> 
> 
> Editor’s note, May 17, 2021: When this fact-check was first published in February 2021, PolitiFact’s sources included re
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus did not come from a lab.  I won't be holding my breath.
Click to expand...


Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus DID come from a lab.   You can't.  If such proof existed it would be the top news story around the globe.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

krichton said:


> Except there has been ZERO evidence of genetic tampering! That's what scientists have said, including the ones reported in the link you provided. This is more loony conspiracy theory coming out of the loony right to fear monger. Next week it'll be something else, and the week after, there will be something out of left field. I made a small list of said conspiracy theories regarding covid a page back. It keeps getting added to every few days by hysterical right wingers who are anti mask and anti vaxxers.



Zero evidence?  The fact that they can't find this strain in any other animal they tested is not evidence it may have came from the lab?  The fact it came from the exact same city where this lab is at is not evidence?  A Chinese virologist who stated this is what's going on at that lab is not evidence?  The fact the Chinese didn't warn the rest of the world when they discovered it is not evidence something is wrong?  

Well then, I don't know what more you need for evidence.  What we are finding now is a bit more than circumstantial.  It's like the mother who goes into the living room and sees a broken vase, and her child standing nearby with a stick.  No, she didn't actually see him hit the vase, but it's pretty clear he did since nobody else was around.  



krichton said:


> This is the exact same anti mask rhetoric I hear over and over from you ppl. All of which has been debunked in the links i provided. Do you deny you all read the same right wing comic books for your information?



I see, so in your world, there is only maskers and anti-maskers, huh?  Nobody is allowed to bring up opinions of other experts, because if they want anybody to take that into consideration that there is an opposing point of view, that mask them an anti-masker, huh?


----------



## krichton

Ray From Cleveland said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except there has been ZERO evidence of genetic tampering! That's what scientists have said, including the ones reported in the link you provided. This is more loony conspiracy theory coming out of the loony right to fear monger. Next week it'll be something else, and the week after, there will be something out of left field. I made a small list of said conspiracy theories regarding covid a page back. It keeps getting added to every few days by hysterical right wingers who are anti mask and anti vaxxers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero evidence?  The fact that they can't find this strain in any other animal they tested is not evidence it may have came from the lab?  The fact it came from the exact same city where this lab is at is not evidence?  A Chinese virologist who stated this is what's going on at that lab is not evidence?  The fact the Chinese didn't warn the rest of the world when they discovered it is not evidence something is wrong?
> 
> Well then, I don't know what more you need for evidence.  What we are finding now is a bit more than circumstantial.  It's like the mother who goes into the living room and sees a broken vase, and her child standing nearby with a stick.  No, she didn't actually see him hit the vase, but it's pretty clear he did since nobody else was around.
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the exact same anti mask rhetoric I hear over and over from you ppl. All of which has been debunked in the links i provided. Do you deny you all read the same right wing comic books for your information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, so in your world, there is only maskers and anti-maskers, huh?  Nobody is allowed to bring up opinions of other experts, because if they want anybody to take that into consideration that there is an opposing point of view, that mask them an anti-masker, huh?
Click to expand...


Ray, there are no other "experts."   These actors only exist in your stories because they play a role in your anti mask narrative.  If they exist name them.  I'd like to see how support their claims after it's been so widely debunked already.

So I see you can't counter the fact there was no genetic tampering to covid19 so now you've fallen on the old they haven't found any other animals with covid theory!!!  Did you know we still haven't found the origins of SARS after all this time?  Why would it be so easy to find the origins of covid19 after one year?

A chinese virologist, who has never worked at the lab, has never worked on SARs or covid said China made it, so this must mean there's proof correct?!  No, that's not how it works. You have to realize this is not like your republican comic books that you read.  In the real world there has to be evidence and facts to support a theory otherwise it's just bullshit.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

krichton said:


> Ray, there are no other "experts." These actors only exist in your stories because they play a role in your anti mask narrative. If they exist name them. I'd like to see how support their claims after it's been so widely debunked already.
> 
> So I see you can't counter the fact there was no genetic tampering to covid19 so now you've fallen on the old they haven't found any other animals with covid theory!!! Did you know we still haven't found the origins of SARS after all this time? Why would it be so easy to find the origins of covid19 after one year?
> 
> A chinese virologist, who has never worked at the lab, has never worked on SARs or covid said China made it, so this must mean there's proof correct?! No, that's not how it works. You have to realize this is not like your republican comic books that you read. In the real world there has to be evidence and facts to support a theory otherwise it's just bullshit.



Oh, you mean like global warming?  You mean like disarming law-abiding citizens will trickle down to the criminals and they will disarm as well?  You mean like when Trump asked "do me a favor" what he really meant was do as I say or I'll withhold your military funds?  Those kinds of facts? 









						Wuhan coronavirus: face masks 'do nothing' - virologist
					

People should not waste their money on face masks, a consultant virologist at Cambridge University says, but New Zealand's director-general of health says he would not discourage them.




					www.rnz.co.nz
				









						New Danish Study Finds Masks Don’t Protect Wearers From COVID Infection | Jon Miltimore
					

“Researchers in Denmark reported on Wednesday that surgical masks did not protect the wearers against infection with the coronavirus in a large randomized clinical trial,” the New York Times reports. The study is perhaps the best scientific evidence to date on the efficacy of masks.



					fee.org
				









						Europe's Top Health Officials Say Masks Aren't Helpful in Beating COVID-19 | Jon Miltimore
					

Public health officials in Denmark, Holland, and beyond say they have no intention of recommending face coverings, saying the science does not support it.  “Face masks in public places are not necessary, based on all the current evidence,” said Coen Berends, spokesman for the National Institute...



					fee.org
				












						Masks Are Neither Effective Nor Safe: A Summary Of The Science
					

Print this article and hand it to frightened mask wearers who have believed the alarmist media, politicians and Technocrats in white coats. Masks are proven ineffective against coronavirus and potentially harmful to healthy people and those with pre-existing conditions.




					www.technocracy.news
				












						Are Face Masks Effective? The Evidence.
					

An overview of the current evidence regarding the effectiveness of face masks.




					swprs.org


----------



## krichton

Ray From Cleveland said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray, there are no other "experts." These actors only exist in your stories because they play a role in your anti mask narrative. If they exist name them. I'd like to see how support their claims after it's been so widely debunked already.
> 
> So I see you can't counter the fact there was no genetic tampering to covid19 so now you've fallen on the old they haven't found any other animals with covid theory!!! Did you know we still haven't found the origins of SARS after all this time? Why would it be so easy to find the origins of covid19 after one year?
> 
> A chinese virologist, who has never worked at the lab, has never worked on SARs or covid said China made it, so this must mean there's proof correct?! No, that's not how it works. You have to realize this is not like your republican comic books that you read. In the real world there has to be evidence and facts to support a theory otherwise it's just bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean like global warming?  You mean like disarming law-abiding citizens will trickle down to the criminals and they will disarm as well?  You mean like when Trump asked "do me a favor" what he really meant was do as I say or I'll withhold your military funds?  Those kinds of facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuhan coronavirus: face masks 'do nothing' - virologist
> 
> 
> People should not waste their money on face masks, a consultant virologist at Cambridge University says, but New Zealand's director-general of health says he would not discourage them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Danish Study Finds Masks Don’t Protect Wearers From COVID Infection | Jon Miltimore
> 
> 
> “Researchers in Denmark reported on Wednesday that surgical masks did not protect the wearers against infection with the coronavirus in a large randomized clinical trial,” the New York Times reports. The study is perhaps the best scientific evidence to date on the efficacy of masks.
> 
> 
> 
> fee.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europe's Top Health Officials Say Masks Aren't Helpful in Beating COVID-19 | Jon Miltimore
> 
> 
> Public health officials in Denmark, Holland, and beyond say they have no intention of recommending face coverings, saying the science does not support it.  “Face masks in public places are not necessary, based on all the current evidence,” said Coen Berends, spokesman for the National Institute...
> 
> 
> 
> fee.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masks Are Neither Effective Nor Safe: A Summary Of The Science
> 
> 
> Print this article and hand it to frightened mask wearers who have believed the alarmist media, politicians and Technocrats in white coats. Masks are proven ineffective against coronavirus and potentially harmful to healthy people and those with pre-existing conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.technocracy.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Face Masks Effective? The Evidence.
> 
> 
> An overview of the current evidence regarding the effectiveness of face masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swprs.org
Click to expand...


Ah finally an actual "study!"  I have serious doubts that they got a single dane to actually wear a facemask for the trial even though they were supposed to, but at least someone attempted to do a scientific study.  I honestly question the results that 1.8% of mask wearers got covid compared to 2.1% unmasked.  I'll give a way bigger trial, but this one happened in the real world.  I don't suppose you recall the flu season of 2019-2020, do you?  Just to give you a refresher, we had a staggering 38 million cases of the flu that season.  This flu season it was a little over 2,000 cases.  I don't think I need to do the percentages on that one.  That's an insane drop in flu cases.  Deaths also dropped from the tens of thousands to just a few hundred.  What do you suppose was the one singular common denominator?  I'll let you take a wild guess.  Yes, it was facemasks.  You got it.   Facemasks nearly eradicated the flu this season.  Granted the flu is a lot less contagious than covid, but the point is, facemasks stopped it from spreading, even non N95s that are so porous and open on the sides you could blow smoke through them lol.  It didn't just happen here.  It also happened in other places around world where ppl wore facemasks. Basically record drops.

Btw I loved the funny video of a "doctor" blowing smoke through a bunch of masks, except an N95.  It was hilarious and completely unscientific but i enjoyed it.   We need more "experts" like him.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

krichton said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray, there are no other "experts." These actors only exist in your stories because they play a role in your anti mask narrative. If they exist name them. I'd like to see how support their claims after it's been so widely debunked already.
> 
> So I see you can't counter the fact there was no genetic tampering to covid19 so now you've fallen on the old they haven't found any other animals with covid theory!!! Did you know we still haven't found the origins of SARS after all this time? Why would it be so easy to find the origins of covid19 after one year?
> 
> A chinese virologist, who has never worked at the lab, has never worked on SARs or covid said China made it, so this must mean there's proof correct?! No, that's not how it works. You have to realize this is not like your republican comic books that you read. In the real world there has to be evidence and facts to support a theory otherwise it's just bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean like global warming?  You mean like disarming law-abiding citizens will trickle down to the criminals and they will disarm as well?  You mean like when Trump asked "do me a favor" what he really meant was do as I say or I'll withhold your military funds?  Those kinds of facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuhan coronavirus: face masks 'do nothing' - virologist
> 
> 
> People should not waste their money on face masks, a consultant virologist at Cambridge University says, but New Zealand's director-general of health says he would not discourage them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Danish Study Finds Masks Don’t Protect Wearers From COVID Infection | Jon Miltimore
> 
> 
> “Researchers in Denmark reported on Wednesday that surgical masks did not protect the wearers against infection with the coronavirus in a large randomized clinical trial,” the New York Times reports. The study is perhaps the best scientific evidence to date on the efficacy of masks.
> 
> 
> 
> fee.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europe's Top Health Officials Say Masks Aren't Helpful in Beating COVID-19 | Jon Miltimore
> 
> 
> Public health officials in Denmark, Holland, and beyond say they have no intention of recommending face coverings, saying the science does not support it.  “Face masks in public places are not necessary, based on all the current evidence,” said Coen Berends, spokesman for the National Institute...
> 
> 
> 
> fee.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masks Are Neither Effective Nor Safe: A Summary Of The Science
> 
> 
> Print this article and hand it to frightened mask wearers who have believed the alarmist media, politicians and Technocrats in white coats. Masks are proven ineffective against coronavirus and potentially harmful to healthy people and those with pre-existing conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.technocracy.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Face Masks Effective? The Evidence.
> 
> 
> An overview of the current evidence regarding the effectiveness of face masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swprs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah finally an actual "study!"  I have serious doubts that they got a single dane to actually wear a facemask for the trial even though they were supposed to, but at least someone attempted to do a scientific study.  I honestly question the results that 1.8% of mask wearers got covid compared to 2.1% unmasked.  I'll give a way bigger trial, but this one happened in the real world.  I don't suppose you recall the flu season of 2019-2020, do you?  Just to give you a refresher, we had a staggering 38 million cases of the flu that season.  This flu season it was a little over 2,000 cases.  I don't think I need to do the percentages on that one.  That's an insane drop in flu cases.  Deaths also dropped from the tens of thousands to just a few hundred.  What do you suppose was the one singular common denominator?  I'll let you take a wild guess.  Yes, it was facemasks.  You got it.   Facemasks nearly eradicated the flu this season.  Granted the flu is a lot less contagious than covid, but the point is, facemasks stopped it from spreading, even non N95s that are so porous and open on the sides you could blow smoke through them lol.  It didn't just happen here.  It also happened in other places around world where ppl wore facemasks. Basically record drops.
> 
> Btw I loved the funny video of a "doctor" blowing smoke through a bunch of masks, except an N95.  It was hilarious and completely unscientific but i enjoyed it.   We need more "experts" like him.
Click to expand...


And there are more.  I watch Fox news; not the news itself, but various shows like Tucker, Laura, and when I'm bored, Hannity.  They have these experts on all the time.  No, I don't sit there and write down names or the interview dates, but the point is masks are not unanimously sanctioned by all experts.  Like just with anything else, there are differing opinions and theories on it.  This includes the differing opinions from Fauci, Brix and the CDC.  They had an entirely different take on masks when this first came out than they do today.  

I'm not an anti-masker because I wear a mask when out in public.  When possible, I stay away from people like when I'm standing in line at the checkout.  There is several feet between me and the customer in front of me.  I don't shake hands any longer.  I don't kiss anybody outside of my tenants five year old daughter.  If you seen this beautiful kid you'd understand why.  I sanitize my hands when I leave the car, and again when I return to my car.  The first thing I do when I get into the house is wash my hands with Dial antibacterial soap.  I'm getting my second vaccine shot this Thursday.  Even with the mask I wear that my niece with the biology degree made for me, I line the inside with a piece of tissue paper for extra protection.  

But because I did all these things (and still do for now) I don't expect everybody to do them.  I respect their right to believe what they wish, just like I hope they respect mine.  My way is not science, it's just what makes me feel safer.  In spite of that, I still bring up the opposing point of view because nobody is right and nobody is wrong.  Not me, not you, not anybody.


----------



## woodwork201

krichton said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing but more conspiracy theory FAKE NEWS bullshit, as usual.  Not only has there been no evidence to support the fauci, covid claims, but it's already been proven that covid was not created in a lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, Dr. Anthony Fauci did not fund research tied to COVID-19 ‘creation’
> 
> 
> Editor’s note, May 17, 2021: When this fact-check was first published in February 2021, PolitiFact’s sources included re
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus did not come from a lab.  I won't be holding my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus DID come from a lab.   You can't.  If such proof existed it would be the top news story around the globe.
Click to expand...


I didn't make the claim that it was proven that it came from a lab.  It did come from a lab; we all know it came from a lab; but the proof is still being buried.

On the other hand, you make the specific claim that it was proven that it did not come from a lab.  Show the proof.  Don't show opinions, show the proof.  If it was proven then that proof should be available.


----------



## woodwork201

Chillicothe said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Opting out, in many cases, will cost you your job. In many other cases it will cost you your education, career, and future. It will restrict your travel. Yes, you can opt out. But they are being coerced, virtually forced, to take the vaccine and you can't deny it.*
> *Without the vaccine, I would not be able to go back to work.*
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> They are being incentivized to be responsible to the society they live in and benefit by.  The greater good for the greatest number of people is a worthwhile goal.
> 
> Human society, with it's gatherings of people---at work, play, worship, and such --- brings with it inherent benefits and risks.   It is not a bad thing to mitigate those risks to the whole assembly of humans who make up the subsets of our society.
> 
> The clear perception by the scientific and medical community is that those who are not vaccinated have the greater potential to be vulnerable to infection and thus the greater risk of transmitting that infection to other humans in their societal sub-groups ----be it work, play, worship, etc.
> 
> Folks can opt out of getting vaccinated.
> And too their societal circle can also opt out of associating with those who carry the higher risk.....by ostracizing, by requirements to join, etc.
> 
> Each has their 'rights'.......the individual, the society.
> The greater good for the greater numbers must prevail.
> 
> Lastly, my mantra to associates or contacts who are vocally against vaccination is:  Polio didn't go away by itself. Smallpox didn't just disappear.  Vaccines did that.  And the society of humans is better off for it.
Click to expand...


There's no risk to the vaccinated from the unvaccinated.  There's no greater-good justification for mandatory vaccinations.  There's no justification for making one group of people take experimental drugs to protect other people.  Anyone who is unvaccinated who wants to be protected from the virus can either take the vaccine or stay home but to require one person to take the vaccine to protect another person who didn't is wrong.


----------



## Orangecat

DrLove said:


> No, COVID has a 98% survival rate.


98% survival rate? Now I'm really scared. Life itself has a 0% survival rate.


----------



## krichton

woodwork201 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing but more conspiracy theory FAKE NEWS bullshit, as usual.  Not only has there been no evidence to support the fauci, covid claims, but it's already been proven that covid was not created in a lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, Dr. Anthony Fauci did not fund research tied to COVID-19 ‘creation’
> 
> 
> Editor’s note, May 17, 2021: When this fact-check was first published in February 2021, PolitiFact’s sources included re
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus did not come from a lab.  I won't be holding my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus DID come from a lab.   You can't.  If such proof existed it would be the top news story around the globe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't make the claim that it was proven that it came from a lab.  It did come from a lab; we all know it came from a lab; but the proof is still being buried.
> 
> On the other hand, you make the specific claim that it was proven that it did not come from a lab.  Show the proof.  Don't show opinions, show the proof.  If it was proven then that proof should be available.
Click to expand...


I already did.  It helps to read the link i posted.  Here's an excerpt.  Not an opinion, but scientific fact from multiple researchers around the globe.



> "Scientists from multiple countries have published and analysed genomes" of SARS-CoV-2 "and they overwhelmingly conclude that this coronavirus originated in wildlife," the statement reads, citing nine scientific studies.
> 
> A detailed computational analysis of the coronavirus conducted by five researchers in March found that its genetic makeup showed no signs of alteration. The ability of the virus to bind to human cells is most likely the result of natural selection in an animal host or in humans after the virus jumped from animals.
> 
> "Our analyses clearly show that SARS-CoV-2 is not a laboratory construct or a purposefully manipulated virus," the researchers wrote.
> 
> There are unresolved concerns that a protective lapse at the lab could have allowed a natural virus to escape, but there is no hard proof of such a lapse.


----------



## woodwork201

krichton said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing but more conspiracy theory FAKE NEWS bullshit, as usual.  Not only has there been no evidence to support the fauci, covid claims, but it's already been proven that covid was not created in a lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, Dr. Anthony Fauci did not fund research tied to COVID-19 ‘creation’
> 
> 
> Editor’s note, May 17, 2021: When this fact-check was first published in February 2021, PolitiFact’s sources included re
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus did not come from a lab.  I won't be holding my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus DID come from a lab.   You can't.  If such proof existed it would be the top news story around the globe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't make the claim that it was proven that it came from a lab.  It did come from a lab; we all know it came from a lab; but the proof is still being buried.
> 
> On the other hand, you make the specific claim that it was proven that it did not come from a lab.  Show the proof.  Don't show opinions, show the proof.  If it was proven then that proof should be available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already did.  It helps to read the link i posted.  Here's an excerpt.  Not an opinion, but scientific fact from multiple researchers around the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Scientists from multiple countries have published and analysed genomes" of SARS-CoV-2 "and they overwhelmingly conclude that this coronavirus originated in wildlife," the statement reads, citing nine scientific studies.
> 
> A detailed computational analysis of the coronavirus conducted by five researchers in March found that its genetic makeup showed no signs of alteration. The ability of the virus to bind to human cells is most likely the result of natural selection in an animal host or in humans after the virus jumped from animals.
> 
> "Our analyses clearly show that SARS-CoV-2 is not a laboratory construct or a purposefully manipulated virus," the researchers wrote.
> 
> There are unresolved concerns that a protective lapse at the lab could have allowed a natural virus to escape, but there is no hard proof of such a lapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If it's a natural virus, show a single animal with the virus.  Science no longer exists in the scientific community.  Show me proof, not dreams from people who used to function as scientists before becoming politicians.  The natural cause is dead.  It's a lab.  All the true scientists are admitting it now.

Your links make no claim of proof but, instead, admit to be theories - guesses, as it were but, more accurately, propaganda.

The article you quoted uses words like *plausible* (as in we're guessing or at least you can't prove us wrong) that it came from natural causes, and *improbable* (as in we can't prove we're right but we want you to believe we're right anyway) that it came from a lab.  Neither statement is anywhere as absolute as a "proven" principle would be described.  

It states that the data irrefutably show that the virus is not derived from any previously used virus backbone.  That's impossible to prove because it's proving a negative.  It may or may not be irrefutable that it was not derived from virus backbones that the authors are aware of, or chose to compare, but they can't possibly know everything that was happening in the lab in Wuhan China.



> It is *improbable* that SARS-CoV-2 emerged through laboratory manipulation of a related SARS-CoV-like coronavirus. As noted above, the RBD of SARS-CoV-2 is optimized for binding to human ACE2 with an efficient solution different from those previously predicted7,11. Furthermore, if genetic manipulation had been performed, one of the several reverse-genetic systems available for betacoronaviruses would probably have been used19. However, the genetic data irrefutably show that SARS-CoV-2 is not derived from any previously used virus backbone20. Instead, we propose two scenarios that can *plausibly* explain the origin of SARS-CoV-2: (i) natural selection in an animal host before zoonotic transfer; and (ii) natural selection in humans following zoonotic transfer.


----------



## krichton

woodwork201 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing but more conspiracy theory FAKE NEWS bullshit, as usual.  Not only has there been no evidence to support the fauci, covid claims, but it's already been proven that covid was not created in a lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, Dr. Anthony Fauci did not fund research tied to COVID-19 ‘creation’
> 
> 
> Editor’s note, May 17, 2021: When this fact-check was first published in February 2021, PolitiFact’s sources included re
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus did not come from a lab.  I won't be holding my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus DID come from a lab.   You can't.  If such proof existed it would be the top news story around the globe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't make the claim that it was proven that it came from a lab.  It did come from a lab; we all know it came from a lab; but the proof is still being buried.
> 
> On the other hand, you make the specific claim that it was proven that it did not come from a lab.  Show the proof.  Don't show opinions, show the proof.  If it was proven then that proof should be available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already did.  It helps to read the link i posted.  Here's an excerpt.  Not an opinion, but scientific fact from multiple researchers around the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Scientists from multiple countries have published and analysed genomes" of SARS-CoV-2 "and they overwhelmingly conclude that this coronavirus originated in wildlife," the statement reads, citing nine scientific studies.
> 
> A detailed computational analysis of the coronavirus conducted by five researchers in March found that its genetic makeup showed no signs of alteration. The ability of the virus to bind to human cells is most likely the result of natural selection in an animal host or in humans after the virus jumped from animals.
> 
> "Our analyses clearly show that SARS-CoV-2 is not a laboratory construct or a purposefully manipulated virus," the researchers wrote.
> 
> There are unresolved concerns that a protective lapse at the lab could have allowed a natural virus to escape, but there is no hard proof of such a lapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a natural virus, show a single animal with the virus.  Science no longer exists in the scientific community.  Show me proof, not dreams from people who used to function as scientists before becoming politicians.  The natural cause is dead.  It's a lab.  All the true scientists are admitting it now.
> 
> Your links make no claim of proof but, instead, admit to be theories - guesses, as it were but, more accurately, propaganda.
> 
> The article you quoted uses words like *plausible* (as in we're guessing or at least you can't prove us wrong) that it came from natural causes, and *improbable* (as in we can't prove we're right but we want you to believe we're right anyway) that it came from a lab.  Neither statement is anywhere as absolute as a "proven" principle would be described.
> 
> It states that the data irrefutably show that the virus is not derived from any previously used virus backbone.  That's impossible to prove because it's proving a negative.  It may or may not be irrefutable that it was not derived from virus backbones that the authors are aware of, or chose to compare, but they can't possibly know everything that was happening in the lab in Wuhan China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is *improbable* that SARS-CoV-2 emerged through laboratory manipulation of a related SARS-CoV-like coronavirus. As noted above, the RBD of SARS-CoV-2 is optimized for binding to human ACE2 with an efficient solution different from those previously predicted7,11. Furthermore, if genetic manipulation had been performed, one of the several reverse-genetic systems available for betacoronaviruses would probably have been used19. However, the genetic data irrefutably show that SARS-CoV-2 is not derived from any previously used virus backbone20. Instead, we propose two scenarios that can *plausibly* explain the origin of SARS-CoV-2: (i) natural selection in an animal host before zoonotic transfer; and (ii) natural selection in humans following zoonotic transfer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No, that's your claim, not mine, you prove it.  If you think the earth is flat it's not the job of everyone else to prove your loony theory.  If you claim it was developed and weaponized from a lab show the research proving this.  Name one scientist that has worked on the virus and says what you claimed.  Find ppl who have recordings of Fauci laughing maniacally when they've told him they have a means of destroying the world with a new virus.  Do something besides parrot and recite dumb conspiracy theories that have zero evidence to prove a single thing they say.


----------



## woodwork201

krichton said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing but more conspiracy theory FAKE NEWS bullshit, as usual.  Not only has there been no evidence to support the fauci, covid claims, but it's already been proven that covid was not created in a lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, Dr. Anthony Fauci did not fund research tied to COVID-19 ‘creation’
> 
> 
> Editor’s note, May 17, 2021: When this fact-check was first published in February 2021, PolitiFact’s sources included re
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus did not come from a lab.  I won't be holding my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus DID come from a lab.   You can't.  If such proof existed it would be the top news story around the globe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't make the claim that it was proven that it came from a lab.  It did come from a lab; we all know it came from a lab; but the proof is still being buried.
> 
> On the other hand, you make the specific claim that it was proven that it did not come from a lab.  Show the proof.  Don't show opinions, show the proof.  If it was proven then that proof should be available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already did.  It helps to read the link i posted.  Here's an excerpt.  Not an opinion, but scientific fact from multiple researchers around the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Scientists from multiple countries have published and analysed genomes" of SARS-CoV-2 "and they overwhelmingly conclude that this coronavirus originated in wildlife," the statement reads, citing nine scientific studies.
> 
> A detailed computational analysis of the coronavirus conducted by five researchers in March found that its genetic makeup showed no signs of alteration. The ability of the virus to bind to human cells is most likely the result of natural selection in an animal host or in humans after the virus jumped from animals.
> 
> "Our analyses clearly show that SARS-CoV-2 is not a laboratory construct or a purposefully manipulated virus," the researchers wrote.
> 
> There are unresolved concerns that a protective lapse at the lab could have allowed a natural virus to escape, but there is no hard proof of such a lapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a natural virus, show a single animal with the virus.  Science no longer exists in the scientific community.  Show me proof, not dreams from people who used to function as scientists before becoming politicians.  The natural cause is dead.  It's a lab.  All the true scientists are admitting it now.
> 
> Your links make no claim of proof but, instead, admit to be theories - guesses, as it were but, more accurately, propaganda.
> 
> The article you quoted uses words like *plausible* (as in we're guessing or at least you can't prove us wrong) that it came from natural causes, and *improbable* (as in we can't prove we're right but we want you to believe we're right anyway) that it came from a lab.  Neither statement is anywhere as absolute as a "proven" principle would be described.
> 
> It states that the data irrefutably show that the virus is not derived from any previously used virus backbone.  That's impossible to prove because it's proving a negative.  It may or may not be irrefutable that it was not derived from virus backbones that the authors are aware of, or chose to compare, but they can't possibly know everything that was happening in the lab in Wuhan China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is *improbable* that SARS-CoV-2 emerged through laboratory manipulation of a related SARS-CoV-like coronavirus. As noted above, the RBD of SARS-CoV-2 is optimized for binding to human ACE2 with an efficient solution different from those previously predicted7,11. Furthermore, if genetic manipulation had been performed, one of the several reverse-genetic systems available for betacoronaviruses would probably have been used19. However, the genetic data irrefutably show that SARS-CoV-2 is not derived from any previously used virus backbone20. Instead, we propose two scenarios that can *plausibly* explain the origin of SARS-CoV-2: (i) natural selection in an animal host before zoonotic transfer; and (ii) natural selection in humans following zoonotic transfer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's your claim, not mine, you prove it.  If you think the earth is flat it's not the job of everyone else to prove your loony theory.  If you claim it was developed and weaponized from a lab show the research proving this.  Name one scientist that has worked on the virus and says what you claimed.  Find ppl who have recordings of Fauci laughing maniacally when they've told him they have a means of destroying the world with a new virus.  Do something besides parrot and recite dumb conspiracy theories that have zero evidence to prove a single thing they say.
Click to expand...

Man, you're one sick puppy.  You made an absolute claim of fact that it was proven that the virus is not man made but you refuse to back it up.


----------



## krichton

woodwork201 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krichton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing but more conspiracy theory FAKE NEWS bullshit, as usual.  Not only has there been no evidence to support the fauci, covid claims, but it's already been proven that covid was not created in a lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, Dr. Anthony Fauci did not fund research tied to COVID-19 ‘creation’
> 
> 
> Editor’s note, May 17, 2021: When this fact-check was first published in February 2021, PolitiFact’s sources included re
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus did not come from a lab.  I won't be holding my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to a scientific article proving that the virus DID come from a lab.   You can't.  If such proof existed it would be the top news story around the globe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't make the claim that it was proven that it came from a lab.  It did come from a lab; we all know it came from a lab; but the proof is still being buried.
> 
> On the other hand, you make the specific claim that it was proven that it did not come from a lab.  Show the proof.  Don't show opinions, show the proof.  If it was proven then that proof should be available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already did.  It helps to read the link i posted.  Here's an excerpt.  Not an opinion, but scientific fact from multiple researchers around the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Scientists from multiple countries have published and analysed genomes" of SARS-CoV-2 "and they overwhelmingly conclude that this coronavirus originated in wildlife," the statement reads, citing nine scientific studies.
> 
> A detailed computational analysis of the coronavirus conducted by five researchers in March found that its genetic makeup showed no signs of alteration. The ability of the virus to bind to human cells is most likely the result of natural selection in an animal host or in humans after the virus jumped from animals.
> 
> "Our analyses clearly show that SARS-CoV-2 is not a laboratory construct or a purposefully manipulated virus," the researchers wrote.
> 
> There are unresolved concerns that a protective lapse at the lab could have allowed a natural virus to escape, but there is no hard proof of such a lapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a natural virus, show a single animal with the virus.  Science no longer exists in the scientific community.  Show me proof, not dreams from people who used to function as scientists before becoming politicians.  The natural cause is dead.  It's a lab.  All the true scientists are admitting it now.
> 
> Your links make no claim of proof but, instead, admit to be theories - guesses, as it were but, more accurately, propaganda.
> 
> The article you quoted uses words like *plausible* (as in we're guessing or at least you can't prove us wrong) that it came from natural causes, and *improbable* (as in we can't prove we're right but we want you to believe we're right anyway) that it came from a lab.  Neither statement is anywhere as absolute as a "proven" principle would be described.
> 
> It states that the data irrefutably show that the virus is not derived from any previously used virus backbone.  That's impossible to prove because it's proving a negative.  It may or may not be irrefutable that it was not derived from virus backbones that the authors are aware of, or chose to compare, but they can't possibly know everything that was happening in the lab in Wuhan China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is *improbable* that SARS-CoV-2 emerged through laboratory manipulation of a related SARS-CoV-like coronavirus. As noted above, the RBD of SARS-CoV-2 is optimized for binding to human ACE2 with an efficient solution different from those previously predicted7,11. Furthermore, if genetic manipulation had been performed, one of the several reverse-genetic systems available for betacoronaviruses would probably have been used19. However, the genetic data irrefutably show that SARS-CoV-2 is not derived from any previously used virus backbone20. Instead, we propose two scenarios that can *plausibly* explain the origin of SARS-CoV-2: (i) natural selection in an animal host before zoonotic transfer; and (ii) natural selection in humans following zoonotic transfer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's your claim, not mine, you prove it.  If you think the earth is flat it's not the job of everyone else to prove your loony theory.  If you claim it was developed and weaponized from a lab show the research proving this.  Name one scientist that has worked on the virus and says what you claimed.  Find ppl who have recordings of Fauci laughing maniacally when they've told him they have a means of destroying the world with a new virus.  Do something besides parrot and recite dumb conspiracy theories that have zero evidence to prove a single thing they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, you're one sick puppy.  You made an absolute claim of fact that it was proven that the virus is not man made but you refuse to back it up.
Click to expand...

The studies have all been confirmed in the links I provided. You can either accept them or not. What i find interesting is that you don't find this convincing enough, but then you have provided zero evidence to back up your own claim that this virus was created and weaponized in a lab. Funny. I'm still waiting for the links to any scientist willing to come out with actual evidence of this.


----------



## The Irish Ram

They can force us all to get "passports"  but not voter ID's?  What bullshit our government is trying to pull...


----------



## justoffal

The Irish Ram said:


> They can force us all to get "passports"  but not voter ID's?  What bullshit our government is trying to pull...


This is what tells you that the mask mandate is more political than it is medical.  What other proof does one need?


----------



## Rigby5

krichton said:


> Except there has been ZERO evidence of genetic tampering!   That's what scientists have said, including the ones reported in the link you provided.  This is more loony conspiracy theory coming out of the loony right to fear monger.   Next week it'll be something else, and the week after, there will be something out of left field.  I made a small list of said conspiracy theories regarding covid a page back.  It keeps getting added to every few days by hysterical right wingers who are anti mask and anti vaxxers.
> 
> Go to post #430.  This is what you said about masks.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the exact same anti mask rhetoric I hear over and over from you ppl.  All of which has been debunked in the links i provided.  Do you deny you all read the same right wing comic books for your information?



Wrong.

Genetic tampering does not have to leave evidence if done right.
If nothing else, we can easily speed up evolution by our own selective breeding.
And if you thinks viruses can't hybrid because they use asexual reproduction, you would be wrong because more than one virus can injects its DNA into the nucleus of the same host cell.

And clearly every one has proven masks not only do not work, but are horrendous because they prevent herd immunity, and that prevents most epidemics from ever being able to end.
Masks are only good for full quarantine, which quickly ends deadly epidemic by totally denial of hosts.
When you don't do full quarantine, then the other means of ending an epidemic is accelerated infection to use up hosts, and masks prevent that.
So for epidemics not lethal enough for a quarantine, like covid, then masks keep the epidemic around forever, which results in the greatest number of deaths possible.


----------



## justoffal

krichton said:


> The studies have all been confirmed in the links I provided. You can either accept them or not. What i find interesting is that you don't find this convincing enough, but then you have provided zero evidence to back up your own claim that this virus was created and weaponized in a lab. Funny. I'm still waiting for the links to any scientist willing to come out with actual evidence of this.


It's a moot point even if the virus wasn't created as a weapon it certainly has become one now.  If not by design then it has become a weapon of opportunity to push lysenkoism on the American public.


----------



## Rigby5

Vaccine mandates are totally illegal until the vaccines are FDA approved.


----------



## toobfreak

The Irish Ram said:


> They can force us all to get "passports"  but not voter ID's?  What bullshit our government is trying to pull...



*^^^^ POST OF THE WEEK.*   Someone do explain to me now how the very same people who can't get or carry a simple Voter ID card to save their lives can get and carry a vaccine card around with them no problem at all to go to a bar?


----------



## justoffal

The Irish Ram said:


> They can force us all to get "passports"  but not voter ID's?  What bullshit our government is trying to pull...


As with anything the government does it never just serves one purpose. I'll guarantee you the damn passports will be little electronic credit card style chip cards that are trackable and have all of your political information on them too.

Yes you're right there's a reason why they're trying to force it on us and it's not a medical reason but they're using the medical reason as cover.


----------



## justoffal

toobfreak said:


> *^^^^ POST OF THE WEEK.*   Someone do explain to me now how the very same people who can't get or carry a simple Voter ID card to save their lives can get and carry a vaccine card around with them no problem at all to go to a bar?
> 
> View attachment 518845 View attachment 518846


Yeah why isn't that racist?


----------



## toobfreak

justoffal said:


> Yeah why isn't that racist?



Maybe it is vaccinist?  Apparently *voting is more important that life, air or food*, because under Biddum's Harriden Administration, You can't "disenfranchise" a person from voting, but you can sequester people from shopping, dining, travel, work, jobs, education, dating, income, healthcare, and entertainment no problem.

That vote is so important in fact that we now run elections with no ID, no rules, no time limits, no accounting and no review.

A court told Trump, President of the United States, that HE didn't have standing to challenge the outcome of his own election.


----------



## Rigby5

Ray From Cleveland said:


> And there are more.  I watch Fox news; not the news itself, but various shows like Tucker, Laura, and when I'm bored, Hannity.  They have these experts on all the time.  No, I don't sit there and write down names or the interview dates, but the point is masks are not unanimously sanctioned by all experts.  Like just with anything else, there are differing opinions and theories on it.  This includes the differing opinions from Fauci, Brix and the CDC.  They had an entirely different take on masks when this first came out than they do today.
> 
> I'm not an anti-masker because I wear a mask when out in public.  When possible, I stay away from people like when I'm standing in line at the checkout.  There is several feet between me and the customer in front of me.  I don't shake hands any longer.  I don't kiss anybody outside of my tenants five year old daughter.  If you seen this beautiful kid you'd understand why.  I sanitize my hands when I leave the car, and again when I return to my car.  The first thing I do when I get into the house is wash my hands with Dial antibacterial soap.  I'm getting my second vaccine shot this Thursday.  Even with the mask I wear that my niece with the biology degree made for me, I line the inside with a piece of tissue paper for extra protection.
> 
> But because I did all these things (and still do for now) I don't expect everybody to do them.  I respect their right to believe what they wish, just like I hope they respect mine.  My way is not science, it's just what makes me feel safer.  In spite of that, I still bring up the opposing point of view because nobody is right and nobody is wrong.  Not me, not you, not anybody.



You might find it interesting why a lefty like me would be against masks, hand washing, social distancing, etc.

There are a number of possible strategies to end any epidemic, and you always want to completely eradicate it as quickly as possible since they grow geometrically over time, and get worse to quickly.  Which one you select depends on how lethal it is.  

If it is very lethal, like Ebola, then you do full quarantine with contact tracing.  That should end any epidemic in 2 weeks, but is very expensive and hard to do.  

So then an alternative means of wiping out a less lethal epidemic is to accelerate infection so much, that you reach local herd immunity through acquired recovery immunity.  This also is fast and can end any epidemic in 2 weeks.  Its best if you use deliberately variolation of those volunteers least likely to die, because then people know who and when infection occurs, so the vulnerable can be protected easily.  

But then you should see the problem.  Masks and social distancing does neither of these successful and quick methods.  Instead it tries to slow down the infection spread, but not stop it completely.  That prevents herd immunity by conserving easy local hosts, so ensures an epidemic can continue on forever.  And with more time, that mean wider and deeper spread, as infrequent travel will still expand it infinitely.  And by keeping the epidemic alive for the longest possible time, you end up with the greatest possible death total.  The scientists estimate that last March when the initial spike hit, by accelerating it a little, we could have ended it in 2 weeks with only 60,000 dead.  So then the additional 550,000 dead were essentially murder.  All they accomplish was to keep the epidemic alive long enough so they could start selling their under-tested vaccines.


----------



## justoffal

toobfreak said:


> Maybe it is vaccinist?  Apparently *voting is more important that life, air or food*, because under Biddum's Harriden Administration, You can't "disenfranchise" a person from voting, but you can sequester people from shopping, dining, travel, work, jobs, education, dating, income, healthcare, and entertainment no problem.
> 
> That vote is so important in fact that we now run elections with no ID, no rules, no time limits, no accounting and no review.
> 
> A court told Trump, President of the United States, that HE didn't have standing to challenge the outcome of his own election.


More evidence that it is just another political ploy..... oh I am quite sure that people are being hurt by the virus but I am just as sure that our dark lords are trying to use it as unreasonable leverage to grab hundreds of unrelated authorities and finish off any idea of self governance.

JO


----------



## justoffal

Rigby5 said:


> You might find it interesting why a lefty like me would be against masks, hand washing, social distancing, etc.
> 
> There are a number of possible strategies to end any epidemic, and you always want to completely eradicate it as quickly as possible since they grow geometrically over time, and get worse to quickly.  Which one you select depends on how lethal it is.
> 
> If it is very lethal, like Ebola, then you do full quarantine with contact tracing.  That should end any epidemic in 2 weeks, but is very expensive and hard to do.
> 
> So then an alternative means of wiping out a less lethal epidemic is to accelerate infection so much, that you reach local herd immunity through acquired recovery immunity.  This also is fast and can end any epidemic in 2 weeks.  Its best if you use deliberately variolation of those volunteers least likely to die, because then people know who and when infection occurs, so the vulnerable can be protected easily.
> 
> But then you should see the problem.  Masks and social distancing does neither of these successful and quick methods.  Instead it tries to slow down the infection spread, but not stop it completely.  That prevents herd immunity by conserving easy local hosts, so ensures an epidemic can continue on forever.  And with more time, that mean wider and deeper spread, as infrequent travel will still expand it infinitely.  And by keeping the epidemic alive for the longest possible time, you end up with the greatest possible death total.  The scientists estimate that last March when the initial spike hit, by accelerating it a little, we could have ended it in 2 weeks with only 60,000 dead.  So then the additional 550,000 dead were essentially murder.  All they accomplish was to keep the epidemic alive long enough so they could start selling their under-tested vaccines.


So in effect masks and social distancing have the every real potential to make the whole thing worse than it would otherwise be and we are just going to have to tolerate what COVID does because it's going to do it one way or another.....Now that makes some kind of sense to me.

JO


----------



## surada

The Irish Ram said:


> They can force us all to get "passports"  but not voter ID's?  What bullshit our government is trying to pull...



For 60 years all Americans had immunization cards with their US passports. Drama isn't neccessary.


----------



## surada

justoffal said:


> More evidence that it is just another political ploy..... oh I am quite sure that people are being hurt by the virus but I am just as sure that our dark lords are trying to use it as unreasonable leverage to grab hundreds of unrelated authorities and finish off any idea of self governance.
> 
> JO



Horseshit.. We still have a pandemic.


----------



## surada

justoffal said:


> This is what tells you that the mask mandate is more political than it is medical.  What other proof does one need?



Why do you think surgeons wear masks?


----------



## justoffal

woodwork201 said:


> Opting out, in many cases, will cost you your job.  In many other cases it will cost you your education, career, and future.  It will restrict your travel.  Yes, you can opt out.  But they are being coerced, virtually forced, to take the vaccine and you can't deny it.
> 
> My wife and I both had Covid and the antibody treatments while we had Covid.  Without the vaccine, I would not be able to go back to work.


The sad part about that is that they damn well made good and sure they were law suit proof before they passed this shit out.

JO


----------



## justoffal

surada said:


> Horseshit.. We still have a pandemic.


We have a pandemic every year in the fall......so what?   

JO


----------



## Chillicothe

justoffal said:


> *"We have a pandemic every year in the fall......so what?"*



No kidding?
How far back has that been happening?

I missed the news on those annual pandemics here in the States ...... that killed 612,000 each year.
If I missed just 5 years of that news....well, that's more than 3 million dead people.

The damn media.  They only tell you what they report.


----------



## The Irish Ram

surada said:


> For 60 years all Americans had immunization cards with their US passports. Drama isn't neccessary.


Here's the thing.  For 60 years all those who didn't need a passport were not forced to get vaccine passports...


----------



## Desperado

surada said:


> For 60 years all Americans had immunization cards with their US passports. Drama isn't neccessary.


That was for your passport, used when you are traveling to other countries.  So now you are saying we need to carry passports to go to restaurants, sporting events, and other place where people gather.


----------



## Rigby5

justoffal said:


> So in effect masks and social distancing have the every real potential to make the whole thing worse than it would otherwise be and we are just going to have to tolerate what COVID does because it's going to do it one way or another.....Now that makes some kind of sense to me.
> 
> JO



It is not just potential, but masks, distancing, washing hands, etc. is guaranteed to cause the maximum duration and death total.
You save the most lives by spreading it as fast as possible, in order to end it as quickly as possible, by removing potential new host by them already being immune through recovery.

I do not mind vaccines if they are fully tested, but that is to prevent a future epidemic, not one in progress.


----------



## Rigby5

surada said:


> For 60 years all Americans had immunization cards with their US passports. Drama isn't neccessary.



FDA approved vaccines, not EUA.


----------



## Rigby5

surada said:


> Horseshit.. We still have a pandemic.



Whenever a pandemic last for more than 2 months or so, then someone is deliberately keeping it from ending, by flattening the curve.
Herd immunity normally ends all epidemics in less than 2 months.
Flattening the curve is very bad, and prevents herd immunity, essentially by conserving easy local hosts.
Anyone flattening the curve is really guilty of murder by keeping the epidemic around longer than it would have otherwise.


----------



## Rigby5

surada said:


> Why do you think surgeons wear masks?



Surgeons are opening up the body cavity where there is much greater susceptibility, and normally beneficial bacteria can become lethal.
Totally different.
Surgeons are not trying to flatten the curve, but do total quarantine.


----------



## Rigby5

woodwork201 said:


> Opting out, in many cases, will cost you your job.  In many other cases it will cost you your education, career, and future.  It will restrict your travel.  Yes, you can opt out.  But they are being coerced, virtually forced, to take the vaccine and you can't deny it.
> 
> My wife and I both had Covid and the antibody treatments while we had Covid.  Without the vaccine, I would not be able to go back to work.



That makes no sense.
Recovery immunity is better than vaccine, and since the vaccines are not FDA approved, they should not be possible to mandate legally.


----------



## Rigby5

krichton said:


> The virus doesn't travel through the air on it's own.  It MUST travel in droplets, which are larger and can be trapped by N95s.   This is an established medical fact.   Here's an article that explains everything and more so you'll stop spewing misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: No, N95 filters are not too large to stop COVID-19 particles
> 
> 
> This attempt to discredit a central piece of protective gear used around the globe fails to account for several fundamental scientific principles.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com



Wrong.
While most virus are going to be trapped into droplets of saliva since water has a very adhesive attraction, once some droplets have evaporated on the mask, then the individual virus are free to float on the air and wind.


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> There’s you playing politics again. Nobody is claiming they are 100% effective.



They likely are not even 10% effective, because they collect breath droplets with virus, then dry out and let all the virus spread in a higher concentration.  To be effective you would have to change and wash them before the had a chance to dry out.


----------



## Slade3200

Rigby5 said:


> They likely are not even 10% effective, because they collect breath droplets with virus, then dry out and let all the virus spread in a higher concentration.  To be effective you would have to change and wash them before the had a chance to dry out.


Really?! So after the droplets dry out how long does the virus live on the mask? And then how does it get from the mask into other peoples bodies?


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> Really?! So after the droplets dry out how long does the virus live on the mask? And then how does it get from the mask into other peoples bodies?



The virus is not harmed at all by being dry.  Remember that it lives in airways normally, not fluids.  It is fluids, including saliva, that is harmful to covid-19.
Once the saliva dries out, then the virus is not longer stuck to the droplet or mask, so can then float on the air, just like pollen does.
Cloth like a mask is know to allow the virus to live for over 3 days.  It is UV or liquids that kill it.


----------



## Slade3200

Rigby5 said:


> The virus is not harmed at all by being dry.  Remember that it lives in airways normally, not fluids.  It is fluids, including saliva, that is harmful to covid-19.
> Once the saliva dries out, then the virus is not longer stuck to the droplet or mask, so can then float on the air, just like pollen does.
> Cloth like a mask is know to allow the virus to live for over 3 days.  It is UV or liquids that kill it.


Wow, so according to you masks actually make Covid spread more. Is that right?!


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> Wow, so according to you masks actually make Covid spread more. Is that right?!



Yes, if you don't frequently change or wash them.
They can not hold back individual virus molecules at all, but only can hold them when they are stuck onto much larger saliva droplets.


----------



## Slade3200

Rigby5 said:


> Yes, if you don't frequently change or wash them.
> They can not hold back individual virus molecules at all, but only can hold them when they are stuck onto much larger saliva droplets.


That’s an incredible piece of insight. How can we get you and your revelations in front of the CDC so we can help save the world?!


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> That’s an incredible piece of insight. How can we get you and your revelations in front of the CDC so we can help save the world?!



Not really.
It is just a slightly more pessimistic version of what all hospitals, doctors, and nurses are saying.

This is advise for dental clinic, but it is still fairly generic.
{...
In fact, a wet mask becomes a great wick that draws in moisture and debris. You might be surprised to learn that changing the mask every 20 minutes in a wet environment and *every 60 minutes* in a nonaerosol environment and between patients is recommended.
...
*Where do you place your mask after you use it?*
If you place it in your pocket, you store debris from the patient, and you can enjoy a great variety of bacteria and viruses throughout the day by simply reaching into your pocket. If you place it on the counter, you are cross contaminating. If you hang it on your neck, you breathe in and have direct contact with patients' bio-burden that ended up on this single-use item. This is a single-use item that is used once and thrown in the trash. If you reuse the mask and accidentally touch it during treatment, you share with that client the previous client's bio-burden.
...}




__





						StackPath
					





					www.rdhmag.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

justoffal said:


> This is what tells you that the mask mandate is more political than it is medical.  What other proof does one need?



Medical science refutes masks for the Wuhan Designer Virus®. They do nothing, and I mean NOTHING. It would be like putting up a screen to keep water out.

They are a symbol of obedience, nothing more.


----------



## Slade3200

Uncensored2008 said:


> Medical science refutes masks for the Wuhan Designer Virus®. They do nothing, and I mean NOTHING. It would be like putting up a screen to keep water out.
> 
> They are a symbol of obedience, nothing more.


I love the screen and water analogy… I use it all the time. Great example of how it blocks and reduces the amount of virus expelled into the environment and how masks are effective


----------



## Chillicothe

There seems to be some folks who want to make perfect the enemy of good.

The masks do a pretty good job......but not a perfect job.

Ergo.......that ain't good enough.

"Perfect" or bust.


----------



## JimH52

Chillicothe said:


> There seems to be some folks who want to make perfect the enemy of good.
> 
> The masks do a pretty good job......but not a perfect job.
> 
> Ergo.......that ain't good enough.
> 
> "Perfect" or bust.


*I am old enough to remember the requirement to take polio vaccines in school and I think I still have those little small pox indentations in my arm.  Now you "freedom lovers" just cannot accept getting the COVID vaccine cause....well....cause....*

*


*​


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chillicothe said:


> There seems to be some folks who want to make perfect the enemy of good.
> 
> The masks do a pretty good job......but not a perfect job.
> 
> Ergo.......that ain't good enough.
> 
> "Perfect" or bust.



What you and the Reich are doing has nothing to do with "good."

Never let a crisis go to waste.

You of the Reich have leveraged the Wuhan Designer Virus® to seize power and trample civil rights.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JimH52 said:


> *I am old enough to remember the requirement to take polio vaccines in school and I think I still have those little small pox indentations in my arm.  Now you "freedom lovers" just cannot accept getting the COVID vaccine cause....well....cause....*
> 
> *View attachment 519421*​



Yes, but you Straight arm saluted your Fuhrer as a child and dream of recreating those days in America.


----------



## Chillicothe

Uncensored2008 said:


> *"You of the Reich have leveraged the Wuhan Designer Virus® to seize power and trample civil rights."*


OK, let's go with that.
Sounds like it could be fun.
So, while '_we of the Reich'_ do the heavy lifting....you, poser *Uncensored*, well, you go have another Busch Light, or three.
We'll come get you when it is your turn for the vaccine.
Trust us. We want you healthy.
Kinda like we want the circus critters healthy.
It sorta kinda boils down to an entertainment-thingy.

So to speak.
----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JimH52

Chillicothe said:


> OK, let's go with that.
> Sounds like it could be fun.
> So, while '_we of the Reich'_ do the heavy lifting....you, poser *Uncensored*, well, you go have another Busch Light, or three.
> We'll come get you when it is your turn for the vaccine.
> Trust us. We want you healthy.
> Kinda like we want the circus critters healthy.
> It sorta kinda boils down to an entertainment-thingy.
> 
> So to speak.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------


Paranoia abounds in the Far Right.  The Former Guy has cultivated his cult to beware of their "Deep State."


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chillicothe said:


> OK, let's go with that.
> Sounds like it could be fun.
> So, while '_we of the Reich'_ do the heavy lifting....you, poser *Uncensored*, well, you go have another Busch Light, or three.
> We'll come get you when it is your turn for the vaccine.
> Trust us. We want you healthy.
> Kinda like we want the circus critters healthy.
> It sorta kinda boils down to an entertainment-thingy.
> 
> So to speak.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------



So, you use a lot of hallucinations, then?

Never let a crisis go to waste......


----------



## Chillicothe

Uncensored2008 said:


> Never let a crisis go to waste......


Oh how clever and novel.
Is it original to you?


----------



## Esdraelon

Moonglow said:


> I already take my freedom and my mobility rights without asking permission.


That's good...for now.  So what will you do when the DC crowd decides to take that away?  I plan to become DECIDEDLY disobedient with very little civility.


----------



## justoffal

Chillicothe said:


> No kidding?
> How far back has that been happening?
> 
> I missed the news on those annual pandemics here in the States ...... that killed 612,000 each year.
> If I missed just 5 years of that news....well, that's more than 3 million dead people.
> 
> The damn media.  They only tell you what they report.


If you actually believe those numbers then you're a fool. You're also a fool if you don't understand that the emergency rooms and ICU's  fill up every year during flu season.  Maybe you should be asking yourself why they All Causes death number has barely moved? Or perhaps you should be asking why this year in particular showing an enormous drop and flu deaths and pneumonia death?  2.8 million people die every year in the United States. Last year the statistics were on track to be normal until they crammed 600,000 deaths
Into the final 60 days. That kind of clumsy correction smells like number tampering.

Jo


----------



## LuckyDuck

In Marxist/Socialist nations, you're not allowed to leave to country unless you can show you are a loyal Marxist comrade via sufficient "social credits."  Those that aren't have to be smuggled out.  If you're caught leaving without permission, you're arrested, imprisoned and/or shot.  
As to a vaccine passport, if any foreign nation that you want to vacation in, demands foreign visitors have a vaccination passport, just obtain one, or don't go.


----------



## surada

Burgermeister said:


> This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.



Until quite recently Americans who traveled to the ME, Africa, South America and the Far East had immunization cards with their US Passports. Its really not a big deal until one is a pearl clutching drama queen.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Burgermeister said:


> *This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! *You will gain mobility! Nice rhetoric. No problems as long as you have papers! But you shouldn't need an ID to vote.
> 
> Covid vaccine passport: Biden administration working to develop a system for people to prove they've been vaccinated - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what changed? You know that Biden is a career politician and in it for personal gain, so I'm sure that if you were able to follow the money on this one, you would know.
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, some political science major will determine what kind of papers you have to have to travel and congregate freely in this country. Probably also need them to get certain jobs.
> 
> So all this for a vaccine that might be 80% effective against a virus that has a 99% survival rate.


----------



## Chillicothe

In my opinion.

*Post #526, *just above, with its' pic of the gates of Auschwitz (?) and it's notorious '_Work Makes One_ _Free'_ sign  is an attempt to draw a parallel between a contemplated American 'vaccine card' and Nazi death camps.

In my opinion, it trivializes the victims who were subjected to starvation, over-work, beatings, and mass executions by the Nazi's.   

Including the pic in this discussion as an allegory informs more about the character, judgment, and maturity of the avatar who posted it ..... than it does about the pros & cons of a 'vaccine card'.

We can all understand why such a card could be beneficial. 
We can all understand why some may feel reluctant to be required to have one.

But, I'm fairly certain none of us here think a vaccine card is tantamount to being forced into a gas chamber in Auschwitz with our entire family; only to emerge on gurneys taking our bodies to the ovens.

Yeah, that choice for an allegory tells us a lot about the avatar, "*Uncensored".*


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chillicothe said:


> In my opinion.
> 
> *Post #526, *just above, with its' pic of the gates of Auschwitz (?) and it's notorious '_Work Makes One_ _Free'_ sign  is an attempt to draw a parallel between a contemplated American 'vaccine card' and Nazi death camps.
> 
> In my opinion, it trivializes the victims who were subjected to starvation, over-work, beatings, and mass executions by the Nazi's.
> 
> Including the pic in this discussion as an allegory informs more about the character, judgment, and maturity of the avatar who posted it ..... than it does about the pros & cons of a 'vaccine card'.
> 
> We can all understand why such a card could be beneficial.
> We can all understand why some may feel reluctant to be required to have one.
> 
> But, I'm fairly certain none of us here think a vaccine card is tantamount to being forced into a gas chamber in Auschwitz with our entire family; only to emerge on gurneys taking our bodies to the ovens.
> 
> Yeah, that choice for an allegory tells us a lot about the avatar, "*Uncensored".*




Same slogan you Nazi democrats just used.

{*This CNN "expert guest" suggests that with vaccine passports you will gain freedom! }*

You Nazi vermin are redundant - recycling the Third Reich to fuel your new and more vile Reich.

Impfpässe gewinnen Freiheit


----------



## Chillicothe

*CALL:*



Uncensored2008 said:


> *"..... your new and more vile Reich."*



*RESPONSE:*


Chillicothe said:


> *Post #526.....* an attempt to draw a parallel between a contemplated American 'vaccine card' and Nazi death camps.....trivializes the victims who were subjected to starvation....and mass execution......


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yeah, that choice for an allegory tells us a lot about the avatar, "*Uncensored".*


----------



## MisterBeale

surada said:


> immunization cards



We aren't talking about cards anymore.

This has to do with much more than a virus now.









						Naomi Wolf: Mandatory Vaccine Passport Could Lead To The End Of Human Liberty In The West
					

Author of "The End Of America" Naomi Wolf joined FOX News Channel's Steve Hilton on "The Next Revolution" to warn about "Orwellian" outcomes of the Coronavirus pandemic.   NAOMI WOLF: I can not say this forcefully enough: This is literally the end of human liberty in the West if this plan...




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				





Apparently this thread was merged with another thread, with the most important part of the information buried.

I understand that folks that are pro-vax are really afraid of the virus. . . but making the proof of vax electronic is NOT a good idea. If you do not understand meta data and tracking, you did not watch what Naomi Wolf said, or IBM's history with totalitarian regimes.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Grumblenuts

Vaccine Passports - No!
Vaccine card accompanying my passport - Sure, why not?


----------



## MisterBeale

Grumblenuts said:


> Vaccine Passports - No!
> Vaccine card accompanying my passport - Sure, why not?


sure, if it was just about the pandemic.

Like all the other ones. . . i.e., polio, smallpox, etc. like all the other ones the pro-vax crowd likes to invoke.  But it really isn't 'bout that, it never has been.  We never had masks, or lock downs or any of these other draconian measures.  THIS IS THE REAL AGENDA.


----------



## Chillicothe

MisterBeale said:


> *"We never had masks, or lock downs or any of these other draconian measures."*


---------------------------------------------------------------


Oh, valid points.
We never had such...at least on a nationwide scale.

However.......

On the other hand, we never ever had......before.....Covid.

When he game changes, poster Beale, so must the response.

I know you know that.


----------



## MisterBeale

Chillicothe said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh, valid points.
> We never had such...at least on a nationwide scale.
> 
> However.......
> 
> On the other hand, we never ever had......before.....Covid.
> 
> When he game changes, poster Beale, so must the response.
> 
> I know you know that.


Polio:
The *case* *fatality* ratio for paralytic *polio* is generally 2% to 5% among children and up to 15% to 30% among adolescents and adults. It increases to 25% to 75% with bulbar involvement.




__





						Pinkbook: Poliomyelitis | CDC
					

Poliomyelitis Chapter of Pinkbook: (Epidemiology and Prevention of Vaccine-Preventable Diseases)




					www.cdc.gov
				




Measles:
In community-based settings, the mean *case-fatality* ratio was 1·5% (0·5-3·1) compared with 2·9% (0·9-6·0) in hospital-based settings. The mean projected *case-fatality* ratio in 2016-2030 was 1·3% (0·4-3·7).
www.thelancet.com/journals/langlo/article/PIIS2214-109X(18)30537-0/fulltext

Covid:
Infection Fatality Rate (IFR) = Deaths / Cases = 23,430 / 1,694,781 = *1.4%* (1.4% of people infected with SARS-CoV-2 have a fatal outcome, while 98.6% recover).








						Coronavirus Death Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
					

Case Fatality Rate (CFR), Infection Fatality Rate (IFR), and Crude Mortality Rate (CMR) latest estimates for the COVID-19 disease from the SARS-CoV-2 virus originating from Wuhan, China




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Grumblenuts

MisterBeale said:


> Polio:
> The *case* *fatality* ratio for paralytic *polio* is generally 2% to 5% among children and up to 15% to 30% among adolescents and adults. It increases to 25% to 75% with bulbar involvement.





MisterBeale said:


> Covid:
> Infection Fatality Rate (IFR) = Deaths / Cases = 23,430 / 1,694,781 = *1.4%* (1.4% of people infected with SARS-CoV-2 have a fatal outcome, while 98.6% recover).


No different, eh?
Fatality is our only concern, eh?
Better care, technology, and horrors -- vaccines -- haven't improved outcomes, eh?

I don't think you get it. Naomi Wolf genuinely cares about people. I still have no idea what you really care about.


----------

